# ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << **



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Dear all,

I have had my Grand Seiko for close to three months now and have enjoyed it thoroughly ... There is nothing quite like it in the Sub 10K range ... In my opinion, it competes directly with JLC, Rolex & GO with respect to its size, comfort, finishing, dial and demeanor.

I recall having to search through many many threads to dig up some real life photographs of Grand Seikos before pulling the trigger ..

_*Given the growing interest in Grand Seikos, I would urge everyone to share photographs of their GS for fellow Seiko enthusiasts and new buyers..
*_
Cheers

nishant

I would begin the thread with my SBGE001 .. a treasured possession !


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't show one off but your model is my favorite Grand Seiko sports watch to date!


----------



## KevinP. (Dec 24, 2011)

Nishant, that thing is absolutely beautiful.

I really wish I could contribute pics to this thread. I hope to own a Grand Seiko within a year.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

KevinP. said:


> Nishant, that thing is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I really wish I could contribute pics to this thread. I hope to own a Grand Seiko within a year.


Absolute beauty !!! I held this piece in my hand when i was in the Seiko boutique at I-Square, HK and almost not able to let go of that thing.o|
Anyone has the SBGM021? That's my next grail. :-d


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful pictures - thank you for sharing! That lume shot is very sweet. Wish I had one to share, so keep them coming folks!


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

This is a cell phone pic I took while at the playground with my kids the other day.











Nishant said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have had my Grand Seiko for close to three months now and have enjoyed it thoroughly ... There is nothing quite like it in the Sub 10K range ... In my opinion, it competes directly with JLC, Rolex & GO with respect to its size, comfort, finishing, dial and demeanor.
> 
> ...


----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

Dex_Ter said:


> Absolute beauty !!! I held this piece in my hand when i was in the Seiko boutique at I-Square, HK and almost not able to let go of that thing.o|
> Anyone has the SBGM021? That's my next grail. :-d


How much cheaper are Grand Seikos in Hong Kong, compared to the US and Japanese online vendors? I live in Canada, and I want to prevent paying as much taxes as possible when I get the watch in the future.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

akfd said:


> How much cheaper are Grand Seikos in Hong Kong, compared to the US and Japanese online vendors? I live in Canada, and I want to prevent paying as much taxes as possible when I get the watch in the future.


The SBGE001 is quoted $55,000 HKD. I did not ask for any discount though i'm pretty sure there will be some.


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

The SBGE001 is one of my favorite. I recently had a get together with a good friend who is a Swiss Watch collector, but doesn't know much about high-end Japanese watches. He saw my SBGE001 and said, boy, that Seiko sure does look expensive...

I just purchased another GS today. Will snap some pics and post them next week.

Here are a few pictures of my current line up.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

The SBGE001 is my Grail Grand Seiko the more I see it he more I want it.
I LOVE THIS WATCH!!!
Major congrats to all of the Grand Seiko owners!
-O


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Dex_Ter said:


> The SBGE001 is quoted $55,000 HKD. I did not ask for any discount though i'm pretty sure there will be some.


Discount at the Seiko boutique at ISquare is 15 percent.


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

sriswit, that Snowflake would have to be my grail dress watch, that's if anyone would ever let me into any of those fancy enough places to wear one. ;-)


----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Discount at the Seiko boutique at ISquare is 15 percent.


That's over $6000HKD cheaper than here in Vancouver! Too bad if I buy it in HK I have to pay taxes when I come back, which doesn't work out to be a very discount!


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

BTW when the Seiko Boutique in Toronto was closing back in Autumn, the SBGE001 was discounted to around $3300CAD I'm not joking.

Here's my Grand Seiko SBGR001 with Luckywood silver spoon I got from Japan much better than those free Rolex spoons LOL!


----------



## KevinP. (Dec 24, 2011)

krayzie said:


> BTW when the Seiko Boutique in Toronto was closing back in Autumn, the SBGE001 was discounted to around $3300CAD I'm not joking.


Are you [bleeping] serious?

The Seiko Boutique was still listed on the Seiko Ananta site after the store closed.

I went there to check out Ananta's and it was closed, if I was there a month or so earlier I would have bought something on the spot at prices like that.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Trust me my jaw dropped when I saw the $3000 discount lol! It was back in late August I think. I wanted the Hi Beat 36k Auto but they said they never carried it.

Your only local solution now is that watch store at First Markham Place (same as the one at Pacific Mall but the owners attend the 1st Markham store). They have Ananta models on display. The owner told me she can get Grand Seiko from the distributor with 30% discount. Ask nicely and she'll do it (helps if you're Asian lol).


----------



## KevinP. (Dec 24, 2011)

krayzie said:


> Trust me my jaw dropped when I saw the $3000 discount lol! It was back in late August I think. I wanted the Hi Beat 36k Auto but they said they never carried it.
> 
> Your only local solution now is that watch store at First Markham Place (same as the one at Pacific Mall but the owners attend the 1st Markham store). They have Ananta models on display. The owner told me she can get Grand Seiko from the distributor with 30% discount. Ask nicely and she'll do it (helps if you're Asian lol).


Thanks, this is very helpful.

I'm no longer interested in Anantas, I now lust for a Grand Seiko, specifically the Snowflake. I'll still make a trip to see if they have Spring Drive Anantas, I'd love to see the movement.

Lol, I can't speak Cantonese but can understand a bit. If anything I'll give my dad the monies and send him when I'm ready to buy a Grand Seiko.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

SBGA029


----------



## stanislav (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Selym (Jan 28, 2007)

akfd said:


> That's over $6000HKD cheaper than here in Vancouver! Too bad if I buy it in HK I have to pay taxes when I come back, which doesn't work out to be a very discount!


What if you wear it back? You can ship the box and papers to yourself before you leave HK.

Best wishes,
Myles


----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

Selym said:


> What if you wear it back? You can ship the box and papers to yourself before you leave HK.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Myles


That works _only_ if the customs agent doesn't see what's on my wrist. Actually, even though if he/she sees it, I can say "it's just a $200 Seiko I got at the department store in Canada!"


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what I'd say!!


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

My SBGR051, as shown on my wrist today at work:


----------



## spanky1 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## bosjohn (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok under extreme pressure from my exhibitionist nature here are my two grand seiko watches.
the first watch is a gold 6146-8000 which I have owned since new over forty two years. The second came from Korea and is a 4522-7010 manual wind which I am wearing as I type.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

sriswit said:


> The SBGE001 is one of my favorite. I recently had a get together with a good friend who is a Swiss Watch collector, but doesn't know much about high-end Japanese watches. He saw my SBGE001 and said, boy, that Seiko sure does look expensive...
> 
> I just purchased another GS today. Will snap some pics and post them next week.
> 
> ...


Can you tell us which models those are? I'm eager to learn what's what.


----------



## Andi71 (Feb 7, 2010)

This is my GS SBGR029









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## geremy (Apr 11, 2006)

My favorite pic of my GS:


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

She's a beauty ... Gorgeous !!



geremy said:


> My favorite pic of my GS:


----------



## Wound Up (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is my SBGM023


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

SBGE001 at the beach today


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Its the first GS I ever saw in the wild ... and its a virtual classik ! 
One Sweet Watch ..



Wound Up said:


> Here is my SBGM023


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

My trio...


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Cant get any better !! Man .. You got it all ... The Finest that Seiko has to offer .. 
Cheers..


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Great pics everybody. It's good to see that GS appreciation is growing.

Here's mine, a SBGH001 Hi-Beat (currently being repaired under warranty :-():





































It will be a great day when I get it back!

And this is my King Seiko 45-7000. A bit of cheating, becasue it's not a GS, but KS is just as sweet IMO. And as you can tell I LOVE Hi-Beat!


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

bosjohn said:


> Ok under extreme pressure from my exhibitionist nature here are my two grand seiko watches.
> the first watch is a gold 6146-8000 which I have owned since new over forty two years. The second came from Korea and is a 4522-7010 manual wind which I am wearing as I type.


Nice! 42 years and still looks great. Cheers.


----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

jason_recliner said:


> Here's mine, a SBGH001 Hi-Beat (currently being repaired under warranty :-():


May I ask what went wrong with your watch?


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

akfd said:


> May I ask what went wrong with your watch?


My watchmaker timed it (out of curiosity) and it was +17 s day. I then took it to a reputable jeweller (who is also a 'premium' Seiko AD) and they timed it. Not only was it out (they didn't tell me by how much), but they said the amplitude was off, suggesting that it had lubrication issues. Interestingly, Seiko Australia have since been in touch and told me they timed it at +5, which would be within specs. I didn't see the jeweller time my watch but I was in the workshop when my watchmaker timed it (we have a good relationship) and it was definitely +17 s. I'm not sure why it would be back to specs, but something isn't right. It has been sent to Japan so hopefully it comes back as good as new.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

The caseback of the KS reads: Warm Water Industries Corp. 25th Anniversary Nov 1969 and then it seems to be a name at the end?


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for posting their pictures on this thread.. *What a treat to the eyes !!!! *
Every GS skeptic doubting their high-end craftsmanship should be referred to this thread.. there's a watch for everyone's taste around here ..
_Keep em coming ..._ Its all about the pictures ! Does anybody have videos ?

Cheers,
nishant


----------



## debito (Nov 13, 2011)

krayzie said:


> The caseback of the KS reads: Warm Water Industries Corp. 25th Anniversary Nov 1969 and then it seems to be a name at the end?


Yes, it's a name. It's Watanabe Toshi.


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is my new SBX063










Its just been delivered to my fiancee's hotel in LA. She doesn't take a very good wrist shot.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for your kind comments everyone .. I have thoroughly enjoyed wearing my GS and plan to hold on to it for a while .. It is my wife's favorite of all the watches I ve owned so far ..

Some more pictures  I just need an excuse ...
Cheers





















KevinP. said:


> Nishant, that thing is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I really wish I could contribute pics to this thread. I hope to own a Grand Seiko within a year.





Dex_Ter said:


> Absolute beauty !!! I held this piece in my hand when i was in the Seiko boutique at I-Square, HK and almost not able to let go of that thing.o|
> Anyone has the SBGM021? That's my next grail. :-d





Horoticus said:


> Beautiful, beautiful pictures - thank you for sharing! That lume shot is very sweet. Wish I had one to share, so keep them coming folks!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Nishant -- that is a fantastic looking Grand Seiko!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you sir .. much appreciated !



Jazzmaster said:


> Nishant -- that is a fantastic looking Grand Seiko!


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll throw my 50th anniversary GS into the mix! (Sorry about the poor quality pic!)


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

cold_beer839 said:


> SBGA029


This is the one I want.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

spanky1 said:


>


I'd actually go with this one with the gold logo accent.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks utterly Royale !! A fantastic timepiece ...



RuffRydas said:


> I'll throw my 50th anniversary GS into the mix! (Sorry about the poor quality pic!)
> 
> View attachment 668775


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

Nishant said:


> Looks utterly Royale !! A fantastic timepiece ...


Thank you! I wish I visited the Toronto boutique later last summer and picked up that Spring Drive though, crazy good price for a SBGE001!!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

RuffRydas said:


> I'll throw my 50th anniversary GS into the mix! (Sorry about the poor quality pic!)
> 
> View attachment 668775


I dunno -- kinda looks like a $100 mall watch to me...:-d 

Kidding aside -- that is a fantastic looking timepiece. I like the lion on the dial -- a nice touch. :-!

Cheers,
Jazz


----------



## j-watch (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's my new SBGE001. About three hours of ownership and I'm in love!

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## kuaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Nishant said:


> I would begin the thread with my SBGE001 .. a treasured possession !


A beautiful piece. It's the one GS I'd probably consider buying.


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

That SBGE021 is sooooo nice....


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Rob

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

PheW !!! The Green GMT is just fantastic .. just keeps growing on me .. The Sunburst dial reminds me of my Breitling Skyracer ! but 150 pieces .. Truly LE .. I wish Omega & Breitling would take a leaf out of Seiko's book about what a LE truly means .. 
and that Snowflake .. Cmon man ! .. A Killer .. as classy as a watch could be !


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

Nishant said:


> ...
> _Keep em coming ..._ Its all about the pictures ! Does anybody have videos ?
> 
> Cheers,
> nishant


Here's a slow motion video I took some time ago.

Regards,
Indera


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

I love my GS diver. 029
Most here have bought sight unseen, all faith.
For those lucky enough to be close to the new N.American dealers or in Asia, I say go check them out. They're beautiful!

Spring Drive is accurate, seconds sweep oh so sweetly.
I do miss not having a heartbeat. I love to listen to the ticking.
Love the power reserve. I use it all the time, great for those on a rotational collection.

But, this GS is king of the castle. Its taken up all the wrist time and I'm happy about that.
I was taken by the bling, but its subtle and I kinda like it now. The indices flicker from the light.

But GS has something across the board for all sorts of styles. One thing is for sure, GS brings nothing but fine quality.:-!

Good luck, now seek out your GS.
cheers, Dave.


















check out the sweeping hand 






a bit of bling 






b-)


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Nishant said:


> PheW !!! The Green GMT is just fantastic .. just keeps growing on me .. The Sunburst dial reminds me of my Breitling Skyracer ! but 150 pieces .. Truly LE .. I wish Omega & Breitling would take a leaf out of Seiko's book about what a LE truly means ..
> and that Snowflake .. Cmon man ! .. A Killer .. as classy as a watch could be !


I'm with you, Nishant -- 150 pieces really puts the "Limited" in "Limited Edition." I would want to own a SPGE021 regardless -- but knowing that there are only 150 of them out there worldwide adds a really special dimension.

As for the Snowflake -- couldn't agree more with you. It is utterly unique and beautiful!

Cheers,
Jazz


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

My Grand Seiko SBGE021 just arrived. Simply beautiful and represents the best Seiko has to offer!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Congratulations sir !!! Great to see a small share of SBGE021 on WUS ... Looks like a Killer ! 
Definitely, one of the best sports watches at its price point and the best GMT ... and with a LE tag, icing on the cake....
Cheers...



bobabreath said:


> My Grand Seiko SBGE021 just arrived. Simply beautiful and represents the best Seiko has to offer!
> 
> View attachment 672756


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

bhall41 said:


> My SBGR051, as shown on my wrist today at work:
> 
> [img of SBRG051]


krayzie, bhall41, and anyone else who owns or has tried on the SBGR051/053: I'm trying to decide on a Grand Seiko, and I'm starting to lean in the direction of the SBGR051/053 (automatic, without crown guards). Seiya has these listed at 35mm in case diameter. Is this accurate? This seems awfully small, although I suppose it's only a millimeter narrower than the Datejust.

bhall41, the watch does not look at all small on your wrist. May I ask your wrist measurement? How does the watch wear?

Also, to all Grand Seiko owners, which of the models do and do not have microadjusting clasps?


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Jazz, I could not resist buying one of these spectacular watches after seeing your pictures of the Grand Seiko LE! Wear it in good health! I ordered one of these and it should be in by Thursday! I can not wait!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

A Big Congrats !!!! What a fantastic pickup..



incontrol said:


> Jazz, I could not resist buying one of these spectacular watches after seeing your pictures of the Grand Seiko LE! Wear it in good health! I ordered one of these and it should be in by Thursday! I can not wait!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Torrid said:


> I'd actually go with this one with the gold logo accent.


Gold accents = Titanium
Silver accents = Steel


----------



## mususk266 (Jul 4, 2010)

sbgt 019





















my king seiko is valid for this thread?


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

incontrol said:


> Jazz, I could not resist buying one of these spectacular watches after seeing your pictures of the Grand Seiko LE! Wear it in good health! I ordered one of these and it should be in by Thursday! I can not wait!


Glad you took the plunge! Looking forward to hearing your reactions once it's on your wrist...;-)


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

mususk266 said:


> sbgt 019


That is one beautiful watch -- the dial is amazing. Very nice!!!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

I am salivating !!!!!



mususk266 said:


> sbgt 019
> 
> View attachment 677079
> 
> ...


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

It was this thread that lead me to research this brand. It was not on my radar until about two months or so ago. Then I was on AFT's website and spotted the SBGE021. I thought it looked really different and the Limited to 150 grabbed my imagination! Then I saw the pictures Jazzmaster posted and I fell in love. It is a spectacular watch!


----------



## South Pender (Jul 2, 2008)

mususk266 said:


> sbgt 019
> 
> View attachment 677074
> View attachment 677077
> ...


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

A Big Congrats for a fantastic purchase... its a killer !!! ...
[ Honestly, I took delivery of a new SMPc the other day partly to give my GS some rest ... and It really didn't stand a chance in front of the GS quality.. was returned the same day ] 
Grand Seikos are a class apart ..

I am glad this thread was helpful .. that was precisely the purpose of me starting it ! Cheers ..


incontrol said:


> It was this thread that lead me to research this brand. It was not on my radar until about two months or so ago. Then I was on AFT's website and spotted the SBGE021. I thought it looked really different and the Limited to 150 grabbed my imagination! Then I saw the pictures Jazzmaster posted and I fell in love. It is a spectacular watch!


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

In case anyone's curious, I got an answer from Seiya to my question about the diameter of the SBGR051/053: they are 37mm, not 35mm. He changed this on his site. This is good news because 37mm is much preferable size. Keep the pictures coming! Can't wait to add a few of my own soon.


----------



## South Pender (Jul 2, 2008)

Bronte said:


> In case anyone's curious, I got an answer from Seiya to my question about the diameter of the SBGR051/053: they are 37mm, not 35mm. He changed this on his site. This is good news because 37mm is much preferable size. Keep the pictures coming! Can't wait to add a few of my own soon.


Good price from Seiya; far better (close to 20%) than the US GS dealers. You should shoot Higuchi an email to get his best. It will usually be the lowest.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

I feel like I got to post this video I found on youtube it's recent:


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Requesting more shots of the SBGE021 .. this watch has me hooked !!! ...


----------



## Robbert1967 (May 13, 2012)

Here is my Grand Seiko SBGT033
View attachment 707769


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

What a GRAND first post !!!
Congrats on owning such a fine timepiece ...



Robbert1967 said:


> Here is my Grand Seiko SBGT033
> View attachment 707769


----------



## spanky1 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome watch and pics, but what's with the Al Pacino? An odd choice for staging your shots.



Nishant said:


> Thanks for your kind comments everyone .. I have thoroughly enjoyed wearing my GS and plan to hold on to it for a while .. It is my wife's favorite of all the watches I ve owned so far ..
> 
> Some more pictures  I just need an excuse ...
> Cheers


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

MAN ! I am Dead !! ...
That Gorgeous a Watch .. How could it be ??

More pics please ..



spanky1 said:


>


----------



## spanky1 (Jan 19, 2011)

MAN ! I am Dead !! ...
That Gorgeous a Watch .. How could it be ??

More pics please ..

Thanks for your complements Nishant: As you requested here is another picture.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

S.L said:


>


What a beautiful watch! I might go to my local AD this weekend to look at it in person for the third time!!


----------



## j-watch (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, you know what they say about "the third time" : )

Get it, you know you want it!

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

JUST DO IT .. and come back to post lotsa pics on the thread.. Oh I love Seikos !


----------



## crazyhorse (May 9, 2012)

true my brother!


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

This watch is going to Paris on a nice "only the two" of us trip! The GMT function will come in handy when we call home to check in on the kids!

I am extremely happy with everything about this watch! Even sizing the bracelet was elegantly simple!

Thank you to all of you for the invaluable feedback on the Grand Seiko line!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Besties for the trip, mate ! 
In fact, I took out my SBGE001 today after a week of hiatus [ thanks to the arrival of MMs ] and was enamored all over again ...
Frankly, SBGA029 has been calling me .. but the moment I strapped on my SBGE001, I knew.. I aint going that route of sacrificing one GS for another 
There is a charm that GS GMT possesses .. hard to describe.



incontrol said:


> This watch is going to Paris on a nice "only the two" of us trip! The GMT function will come in handy when we call home to check in on the kids!
> 
> I am extremely happy with everything about this watch! Even sizing the bracelet was elegantly simple!
> 
> Thank you to all of you for the invaluable feedback on the Grand Seiko line!


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

Love Grand Seiko!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Gorgeous .. Absolutely Gorgeous !


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

one of my faithful Daily watch..

*Grand Seiko SBGL017*

My daily watch.. 1 dress watch and 1 dive watch










My daily watch with my old vintage working glasses










The Blued hand




















The dial



















The simplicity











The laser etch on the backcase sapphire (very hard to take).. it said Grand Seiko










Simple is Better
William a.k. Daini's father


----------



## Robbert1967 (May 13, 2012)

The Grand seiko is just beautiful.
You must be very happy to own such a beauty.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

A couple pictures of my grand seiko in the company of marine masters ..


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

Another family pic, my 3 Seikos!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Doctorsti said:


> Another family pic, my 3 Seikos!


Picture Perfect !! ... Love em All !


----------



## flamenco (May 17, 2009)

Just the one , and a huge favorite amongst my varied collection.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

flamenco said:


> Just the one , and a huge favorite amongst my varied collection.


This thread just keeps getting better !!! ... Some of the finest watches this thread has treated my eyes to ..
and this one is definitely up there ...

A True Beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nurt (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Robbert1967 (May 13, 2012)

Some new pics from my SBGT033 Limited edition (500 Pieces)
Hope you enjoy the new pics.


----------



## Tekkie (May 22, 2012)

I just want all you guys to know that you suck  

I'm browsing this forum, perfectly content with my brand new Seiko 5, and suddenly I see a GS Snowflake. I've fallen in love, I must have one. The spring drive system is absolutely mesmerizing; I could watch it all day. 

Where is the best place to buy a GS Snowflake? I googled it, and hard a time just finding the MSRP.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Hehe.. Thanks for the compliment brother.
Check out Timeless Watch Exchange. Dan is excellent to work with.
or you could try AZ Fine Time.

MSRP should be around 6000 USD.
If you dig up old threads, you can find a plethora of information on the Snowflake. 
Ofcourse, there are many pictures on this thread as well. 
Feel free to start a thread inquiring about the watch and I am sure members will respond well.

Cheers
nishant



Tekkie said:


> I just want all you guys to know that you suck
> 
> I'm browsing this forum, perfectly content with my brand new Seiko 5, and suddenly I see a GS Snowflake. I've fallen in love, I must have one. The spring drive system is absolutely mesmerizing; I could watch it all day.
> 
> Where is the best place to buy a GS Snowflake? I googled it, and hard a time just finding the MSRP.


----------



## South Pender (Jul 2, 2008)

Tekkie said:


> I just want all you guys to know that you suck
> 
> I'm browsing this forum, perfectly content with my brand new Seiko 5, and suddenly I see a GS Snowflake. I've fallen in love, I must have one. The spring drive system is absolutely mesmerizing; I could watch it all day.
> 
> Where is the best place to buy a GS Snowflake? I googled it, and hard a time just finding the MSRP.


I'd suggest you try Higuchi in Japan. I've bought four Grand Seikos from him (including the Snowflake), and all transactions were great in all ways. Super-competitive prices, professional treatment, lightning-fast shipping:

HIGUCHI-INC


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

Grand Seiko Spring Drive Power Reserve Titanium Model # SBGA011


----------



## South Pender (Jul 2, 2008)

Here are my current three:

SBGT014:



SBGX075:



SBGA011 (except mine has the titanium bracelet):



Just sold another, SBGT033. I hope that the fact that I didn't actually take these pictures is OK. Lousy photographic resources....


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

South Pender said:


> Here are my current three:
> SBGT014:
> SBGX075:
> SBGA011 (except mine has the titanium bracelet):
> Just sold another, SBGT033. I hope that the fact that I didn't actually take these pictures is OK. Lousy photographic resources....


Bro, you got to get some group shots for us !!! .. What an Awesome Collection of Grand Seikos !!!..
Fantastic.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

And Some new shots ...


----------



## bmms8 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is my 1968 6146. Taken with my 4S with 1 second shutter. still trying to improve, please give me feedback on how get a better shot using my iPhone


----------



## murkeywaters (Apr 16, 2011)

WOAH - that is one big picture!!
If you don't have any decent imaging software try Picasa as its free to download and will allow you to brighten, sharpen, crop and just generally make pic's look a bit better, also good for resizing..


----------



## Tekkie (May 22, 2012)

Thanks to all for the links. I will start saving my pennies!


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

Heres mine.


----------



## jimshockz (May 19, 2012)

Nishant said:


> This thread just keeps getting better !!! ... Some of the finest watches this thread has treated my eyes to ..
> and this one is definitely up there ...
> 
> A True Beauty. Thanks for sharing.


Music to our eyes,incredible craftsmanship.|>

-JS


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

tophotdog said:


> Heres mine.


Mesmerizing .. And now, some pictures ...?


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is my latest addition, SBGA063 L.E.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

sriswit said:


> Here is my latest addition, SBGA063 L.E.
> View attachment 720671


Electrifying !!! ... That Dial has to be amongst the best I ve ever seen ... Simply Breathtaking .. congrats on owning such a beauty.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

sriswit said:


> Here is my latest addition, SBGA063 L.E.
> 
> View attachment 720668


Wow what a beauty! Its stunning
May I ask where / from whom did you buy it from?


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

I got it from a store in Bangkok. I ordered it back in March.


----------



## ricardo1970 (May 19, 2012)

You guys are killing me with these gorgeous and exquisite Grand Seiko timepieces.

The Hi-Beat is definitely way out in front on my latest wish list.

Thanks for all of the superb photos.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Took some new pictures of the GS .. Here we go


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Total bliss


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeje3325 said:


> Total bliss


Cmon man ! Dont do us this disfavor ... Tens of pics on DWC and only one here 
We demand more .... 
BTW.. Heartiest Congratulations on a fine, very fine pickup.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to oblige and here's a small video to see the different shades of green with the sun


----------



## South Pender (Jul 2, 2008)

I really love that green radiating dial. It's just spectacular! I'd sure like to see Seiko use one just like it in a new quartz 9F-powered model.


----------



## sdchew (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's my SBGW033


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

I can share now!


----------



## 80talisten (Jul 24, 2011)

Horoticus said:


> I can share now!
> 
> View attachment 772452



Oh my God, this picture gave me almost a heart attack .... wow what a watch! Enjoy every second of it.


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I would show you a picture of my GS - a SBGE001, but Nishant your pictures are superb, so no need.

Just was wearing my SBGE001 last week. What a watch. Along with my Rolex Submariner, the SBGE001 are the two watches I wear 90 percent of the time.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

80talisten said:


> Oh my God, this picture gave me almost a heart attack .... wow what a watch! Enjoy every second of it.


80t - I am honored to have triggered a Pavlovian response, but the heart attack...not so much! Thank you. It is truly a beautiful watch and I am most grateful to be wearing it.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's my one and only again! The limited SBGE021...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

incontrol said:


> Here's my one and only again! The limited SBGE021...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My # 5 salutes yours


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## lee233 (May 21, 2012)

My one and only GS ...


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

TheRegulator said:


> View attachment 776204


A Master Pair ... 
both so balanced ... and oh so gorgeous !

I have been THIS CLOSE to buying the SBGA029 on more than one occasion ... 
Lov It Lots.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Cmon brother ... We need to see a few pictures ! We can never have MANY.

And Boy! This is my favorite thread on WUS ... Some fantastic treats every time I come in.

One more of my beloved SBGE001 ..












crkline2 said:


> I would show you a picture of my GS - a SBGE001, but Nishant your pictures are superb, so no need.
> 
> Just was wearing my SBGE001 last week. What a watch. Along with my Rolex Submariner, the SBGE001 are the two watches I wear 90 percent of the time.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Nishant said:


> I have been THIS CLOSE to buying the SBGA029 on more than one occasion ...Lov It Lots.


C'mon Nishant! You know what you need to do...;-)


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

This one just came on Thursday. Love that blue dial and the blue rotor.


----------



## Gravina (Nov 26, 2007)

Cheers/Namaste from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

Nishant and others - the SBGE001 is beautiful. Just my type of style. Not in my price range but a beautiful piece nonetheless.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

SBGR051


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

O Yea .. and What's that ? 



Horoticus said:


> C'mon Nishant! You know what you need to do...;-)


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

sriswit said:


> This one just came on Thursday. Love that blue dial and the blue rotor.
> View attachment 777110


Mighty congratulations !! I adore timepieces with well done blue dials ..
Not many brands can pull it off !!..

Seiko .. of course .. CAN !

HOT ! HOT ! HOT !


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

Nishant said:


> I adore timepieces with well done blue dials ..
> Not many brands can pull it off !!..
> 
> Seiko .. of course .. CAN !


This one is my fourth Seiko with blue dial. The other three are: GS SBGR075 (sold last year), Credor Node Moonphase, and Credor Phoenix Chronograph. They are all truly magnificent.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

sriswit said:


> This one is my fourth Seiko with blue dial. The other three are: GS SBGR075 (sold last year), Credor Node Moonphase, and Credor Phoenix Chronograph. They are all truly magnificent.


Lets see some pictures then .. both old and new


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

SBGX061 - my daily "go-to-work" watch:


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

music_healing said:


> one of my faithful Daily watch..
> 
> *Grand Seiko SBGL017*
> 
> ...


I can't tell you how many times I've clicked my way through this thread, but this is the watch I keep coming back to. Simply perfect.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

avusblue said:


> SBGX061 - my daily "go-to-work" watch:


Very nice. I have been eyeing these GS Quartz for some time now. Question though, do you see any difference in terms of built and finish as compared to the automatic ones?


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

Nishant said:


> Lets see some pictures then .. both old and new


Here you go:

Credor Phoenix Chronograph (dark navy blue)









Credor Node Moonphase (metallic dark blue/gray)









GS SBGR075-no longer own (very similar color to the new SBGM029)


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

How big is that Credor?


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

That Credor is just 'DROP DEAD GORGEOUS' .. LoV IT ! .. SPECS PLZZ ??

BTW .. Here are some recent pics of my GS .. decided to strap it on my left wrist for a change ..



















And a couple of closeups ....


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

Nishant said:


> That Credor is just 'DROP DEAD GORGEOUS' .. LoV IT ! .. SPECS PLZZ ??


There are two Credors in that post. Not sure which one you meant. So I'll give you both specs.

The first one is Credor Phoenix Chronograph from 1999. It has 6S77 column wheel chronograph movement.
It is about 40mm.

The second one is the Credor Node Moonphase from 2006 (GCLL999). It has the 5R77 spring drive movement with moon phase feature. The actual moon is made with mother of perl. 
It is about 42mm.

Here is a picture of the back.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

More pics of that credor moon phase, please! I'm enthralled.


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

Here you go:


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow. That's all I can say about that. Wow.


----------



## South Pender (Jul 2, 2008)

How do the spring bars on that Credor work? Do they unscrew, rather than compress like the more usual ones?


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

The screws are only for appearance. It simply uses spring bars to hold the bracelet in place.


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Griffin2008 (Jan 1, 2011)

Shouldn't we have a "mature" rating for this thread, considering all the XXX Seiko content?


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

I couldn't agree more ...:-!



Griffin2008 said:


> Shouldn't we have a "mature" rating for this thread, considering *all the XXX Seiko content?*


----------



## comoco (Oct 9, 2008)

To die for, in deed....


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't think I noticed this thread before.

Anyway, GS Hi-Beat SBGH001


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweet Hi beat!


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Late to the thread, but here are mine, current line-up as well as the ones I've sold (at the bottom). Enjoy!

*CURRENT*

3180, 1960, 1st GS 1st version (of three)








43999, 1964








6246-9001; 1967








4522-8000, 1968








6146-8000, 1968








6145-8000, 1969








6146-8020, 1969








5641-7000, 1971








5646-7010, 1972








SBGS003, 1990








SBGF011, 1995








SBGR011, 2000








SBGE001, 2005








SBGF019, 2007








SBGC001, 2007








SBGA031, 2008








SBGT033, 2009








SBGR075, 2010








SBGA057, 2010








SBGX063, 2010








SBGW033, 2011








*SOLD

*5722-9991, 1967








6155-8000, 1970








5645-7010, 1970








5646-8000, 1971








5645-7010, 1971








SBGW005, 2004








SBGR023, 2004








SBGA011, 2007








SBGA025, 2007








SBGR037, 2008








SBGH001, 2009


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

HOLY MOLLE!!!


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Molle said:


> Late to the thread, but here are mine, current line-up as well as the ones I've sold (at the bottom). Enjoy!
> 
> *...*speechless*...*


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

my lovely trio . . . .


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Ooo My My !!!  Thanks to both of you for posting these spectacular pictures ...

Now I can barely wait for my Grand Seiko Diver to arrive ... should be here in a month or so.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

My one and only!










Sent from Kevin's IPhone


----------



## 80talisten (Jul 24, 2011)

Nishant said:


> Ooo My My !!!  Thanks to both of you for posting these spectacular pictures ...
> 
> Now I can barely wait for my Grand Seiko Diver to arrive ... should be here in a month or so.


Oops, you've ordered a GS Diver..:-d is it a SBGA029 or 31? So you sold your SBGE001 to buy the diver?


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

SBGR051.......


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

80talisten said:


> Oops, you've ordered a GS Diver..:-d is it a SBGA029 or 31? So you sold your SBGE001 to buy the diver?


SBGA029 ..

I actually didnt plan to sell the SBGE001 when I ordered the SBGA029 but then, PAM MANIA struck me and I picked up a couple. In order to raise funds, I sold the Ploprof and the Sinn.. then had to sell either PO8500 or SBGE001. I wanted the 8500 to go before the SBGE001 and so if you mus have seen, I bumped the SBGE sales thread only once in three days or so .. 
however, as luck would have it, my GS was picked up a day earlier than 8500 .. but thank god ! I didnt lose a lot when selling it .. and so, likely, I ll pick one back in 2013 when funds allow since MSRP is likely not changing and I ll get the warranty beginning 2013 .. JUST MY THINKING )


----------



## Tanacing (Sep 14, 2012)

The Grand Seiko 130th Anniversary.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I picked up an SBGA031 from a local WUS member a few days ago. I'm in love.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy for ya!


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

That is a really gorgeous diver! Congrats!


Sent from Kevin's IPhone


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's mine:




























Roger


----------



## pcarfan (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is mine. It has been on here before as Nishant's GS SBGE001 and now mine!

Thanks buddy. Awesome dealing with you! :-!


----------



## Wound Up (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulation Roger

i also have a SBGM023

You take much better pictures than I do.

Where did you get your watch?


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^ I was fortunate to get mine from a local collector.


----------



## Wound Up (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks fresh out of the box Roger, nice pick up.

Here is it's cousin


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^ Nice! I'm sure you're enjoying it.


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Here are 3 of mine-- SBGE021, SBGE005, SBGM023. I love them all!


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

bobabreath said:


> Here are 3 of mine-- SBGE021, SBGE005, SBGM023. I love them all!


This is some nice trio!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

bobabreath said:


> Here are 3 of mine-- SBGE021, SBGE005, SBGM023. I love them all!


Dude ! Didn't you have a GS Diver as well ?? I am seriously debating whether to buy back a SBGE001 next year or to go for the SBGA029 ??
Thoughts


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes, SBGA031 is still here and not going anywhere! As you know SBGE001 is a dressy sports watch while SBGA029 is pure dive watch. Both are excellent, just depends on what style suits you best. Of course, I couldn't decide so I had to get both!


----------



## grotty (Dec 1, 2011)

Recently took a picture that I'm finally not embarrassed to show .

Amazing watch.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is my humble 063


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

So Damn Happy to be back in the Seiko fold ... My SBGA029 !!


----------



## j-watch (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice! I like mine also!!! Wore it yesterday, but today I have the SBGE001 on!

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

I just recently added this one...SBGE009









And the GS family keeps growing...


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

bobabreath said:


> I just recently added this one...SBGE009 ... And the GS family keeps growing...


Now that's just mean...:-d


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

bobabreath said:


> I just recently added this one...SBGE009
> And the GS family keeps growing...
> View attachment 906202


O Boy !!! 
I can tell you this .. I rarely ever feel jealous staring at a collection .. This One .. Is Just ROUGH .. Not Fair. No. Naah !! You Cant Have Them All .. Against the Rules .. No ! ;-)


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

bobabreath said:


> I just recently added this one...SBGE009
> 
> And the GS family keeps growing...
> 
> View attachment 906202


Drool....


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Nishant said:


> O Boy !!!
> I can tell you this .. I rarely ever feel jealous staring at a collection .. This One .. Is Just ROUGH .. Not Fair. No. Naah !! You Cant Have Them All .. Against the Rules .. No ! ;-)


Thanks Nishant! Your new SBGA029 is lovely as well! Other than this forum, I'm generally not one to show of my watch to others. In fact, Grand Seiko is all about that quiet appreciation of wearing a finely crafted timepiece and the deep satisfaction that it brings. I just post these pictures to compare the different models and help others deciding to buy an GS. But that is exactly the hard part, figuring out which one to get!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

I completely agree .. I think a majority of MM & GS owners fall in that category .. If we wanted a luxury timepiece only to show off, the collections would be limited to Rolexes .. and the oh-too-much brand recognition is a big reason I don't wear my DSSD as much.

I started to do unboxing threads and comparison threads for the same reason .. I think they provide a great reference for fellow members. I really had to dig and dig to find good descriptions of GS watches last year when hunting for the SBGE001. Your pictures have indeed helped me a great deal in going for the GS Diver ..

Finally, Thanks to everyone for making this thread a success and to keep it running for close to 9 months now .. Think we have great GS reference models and owner contacts under one roof.



bobabreath said:


> Thanks Nishant! Your new SBGA029 is lovely as well! Other than this forum, *I'm generally not one to show of my watch to others*. In fact, Grand Seiko is all about that quiet appreciation of wearing a finely crafted timepiece and the deep satisfaction that it brings. *I just post these pictures to compare the different models and help others deciding to buy an GS*. But that is exactly the hard part, figuring out which one to get!


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

Good to know I'm not the only one with this GS combination.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm a little upset to see one 25 seconds off from the other. :-d



TheRegulator said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one with this GS combination.
> 
> View attachment 907161


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

mt1tdi said:


> I'm a little upset to see one 25 seconds off from the other. :-d


Funny, I thought about the difference before posting. The picture isn't new; I think I wound the 001 just for the shot and was too lazy to wait and properly sync......


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are some out-of-focus and badly staged pictures of my new SGBA011 (bought from AFT). Already smudged with fingerprints. My photographic skills don't do it justice:


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Here's another pic of my SBGA031 next to Golden Tuna and Brightz Phoenix SAGK015. Can you tell I like black 'n gold? :-d


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Nishant said:


> So Damn Happy to be back in the Seiko fold ... My SBGA029 !!


Beautiful watch Nishant! Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I love that SBGE009.
I miss having a GMT watch so a GS GMT of some sort is on my short list for sure.


----------



## Griffin2008 (Jan 1, 2011)

... is what I'd like to say


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's a fresh pic from earlier today:
.








.
Cheers and happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## grotty (Dec 1, 2011)

Not today's pic (the day before yesterday), but a new one I took:










by the way, I FORGOT TO WEAR MY WATCH TO WORK TODAY.

Naked. That's the only word I could think of to describe how I felt today. Naked.


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

SBGR001


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

I finally got a DSLR for Christmas, so now I can take some worthy pictures of these beauties. Enjoy!

SBGM029















SBGE009









SBGE005









SBGA031


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

b-)


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

A few more group shots, just for you Nishant! :-!















Three GMT brothers









And here is a comparison of a few classics. SARB065 and Orient 60th Anniversary are almost GS quality and represent an excellent value. The GS actually looks the smallest of the 3.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is a new shot of mine


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

For the exclusive GS Owners club:-d


----------



## calv&Ho (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello Everyone

This is my first post here, and I 'd like to start with my first vintage Grand Seiko here. This is a pure beauty in great condition, and I just cant' stop listening to the rhythm of the
36000 beat movement.
I was looking for a watch of around my age, and I fell in love with this GS...


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

bobabreath said:


> I finally got a DSLR for Christmas, so now I can take some worthy pictures of these beauties. Enjoy!
> SBGM029
> View attachment 912219
> 
> ...


Now those are some real fantastic shots !! Congratulations on getting that DSLR ...
Those Grand Seikos in the collection truly deserve one .. What a Treat !!!!!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

bobabreath said:


> A few more group shots, just for you Nishant! :-!
> View attachment 912413


 No Surprises, the watch that calls me most is that Orient 60th Anniversary ... I realize that case size may not be for me but I would still want one in my collection.
Any ideas where to find one ?


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Just added another one...the venerable Hi-Beat SBGH005. Perfect and classic in every way!









In this picture I try to capture the beauty of the dial. You can see the second hand reflecting off the polished glossy surface. I don't know how else to describe it other than it is like a black mirror. Both dark yet bright at the same time. Subtle and refined, it must be seen in person to be truly appreciated.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

bobabreath said:


> Just added another one...the venerable Hi-Beat SBGH005. Perfect and classic in every way!
> 
> View attachment 921251
> 
> ...


My goodness!! Every time a GS is posted I can only say to myself: "I want it!!". This is a true masterpiece.

The usual sentence for you: congratulations and wear it in the best of health!


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I want them all too!

I have a GS quartz on my short list for this year but there are two others on the list ahead of it.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Recently I was fortunate to add this SBGA031 to my rotation,










It's fantastic on the bracelet but I also enjoy it on an Isofrane rubber,


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

New Snowflake - will take better photos at some point


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish I can contribute, but I'll say that this is my favorite eye-candy thread on this entire forum.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

A Few Black and White Shots of my GS SBGA029 ...


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

A work of art, both the watch and your pictures.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful watch! Beautiful pictures!

... I do hope to contribute in the (hopefully near) future.


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful shots Nishant!

If you don't mind me asking, what size are your wrists?


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

fmc000 said:


> A work of art, both the watch and your pictures.





C4L18R3 said:


> Beautiful watch! Beautiful pictures! ... I do hope to contribute in the (hopefully near) future.





hotmustardsauce said:


> Beautiful shots Nishant! If you don't mind me asking, what size are your wrists?


Thanks for your generous compliments ! .. GS are some of the most beautiful watches on the planet .. [IMO]
I have a flat just under 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nishant said:


> A Few Black and White Shots of my GS SBGA029 ...


Man those are GREAT shots!


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is a closer look at the limited edition SBGM029. The dial is a solid color but has a unique personality of its own. Under normal indoor lighting, it appears to be a deep glossy blue, almost black.















But it is dynamic like dark cobalt glass. Under bright light, you will see the color is actually translucent and it lights up a rich, brilliant blue. The gold GMT hand completes that extra special "grand" touch. The beauty and detail of Grand Seiko never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Is that *another Grand Seiko *bobabreath?

Slow down! No wonder Seiko is raising prices!!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

bobabreath said:


> Here is a closer look at the limited edition SBGM029. The dial is a solid color but has a unique personality of its own. Under normal indoor lighting, it appears to be a deep glossy blue, almost black. But it is dynamic like dark cobalt glass. Under bright light, you will see the color is actually translucent and it lights up a rich, brilliant blue. The gold GMT hand completes that extra special "grand" touch. The beauty and detail of Grand Seiko never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> View attachment 930389


I am OFFICIALLY JEALOUS ... As is, I find it hard to hang on to my five watches and there you are ..piling up the Japanese Beauties o|
And now, look at those fantastic photographs 

I LoVe IT !!!! I need to test-drive some of your GS .. so very bad ! 
Love Em All .. Congratulations on another fine acquisition.


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys! Grand Seikos are watches where you have to look closely to notice its fine craftsmanship. From far away they look like nothing special, so they are often under appreciated. However, I firmly believe these are some of the best watches in the world, and I'm stocking up before the prices go the way of Panerai and Rolex...looks like it's already marching that direction but deservedly so. b-)


----------



## autrichon gris (Feb 27, 2006)

I own 2 !
Enjoy,

Autrichon


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is a look through the caseback of SBGM029 which is a special treat. Seiko has implemented a unique rotor made of titanium for this limited edition. This is no surprise, as Seiko has decades of experience with titanium. After all, they developed the world's first shrouded titanium dive watch in the 1970's which started their iconic Tuna line.

Titanium is often utilized for its lightness and strength, but aesthetically it usually carries a dull grey tone. Seiko has used its extensive knowledge of titanium to extract all the hidden beauty of this material. First, the rotor disc is acid etched to reveal the natural crystalline structure of the metal. Then an electrical anodizing process is employed with a precise amount of voltage and time to transform the surface into the signature Grand Seiko blue. It is a color that will never fade and will last for generations.

The titanium rotor also provides increased shock resistance and protects the movement from damage if dropped. One side of the disc is weighted with an arc shaped weight of tungsten attached by 3 small studs. The slightest movement will cause the rotor to shift, further increasing self-winding efficiency. Yet again, Seiko has demonstrated their mastery of combining art with function.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

bobabreath said:


> View attachment 930795


That is absolutely gorgeous !!!


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

bobabreath said:


> Here is a closer look at the limited edition SBGM029.
> 
> View attachment 930389


This is a beautiful watch but unfortunately the size is too small for my liking. That's why my favourite GS is still the SD divers.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

My second GS.


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

SBGT035


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

My SBGA071 and SBGE001 (on a custom made ABP strap):


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

my 071 say hi


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

I so miss my SBGE001 and SBGA029 ... will surely buy them back at some point ! Gorgeous timepieces.



Vig2000 said:


> My SBGA071 and SBGE001 (on a custom made ABP strap):


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Here is mine, SBGF017 AKA 8J56-8020. A review is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/grand-seiko-sgbf017-presentation-review-836321.html

View attachment 1017990


----------



## bluekutus (Sep 12, 2008)

View attachment 1018038


SBGE005, that's mine


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

This thread need reviving!


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

I think this is the first time that I am jealous while on this forum... Damn this is what I call eye candy!


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Long time since I posted mine.


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

yonsson said:


> This thread need reviving!


Spectacular photos of a brilliant watch! Thanks for posting. Mine says hello:


----------



## ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Edit:

Well this is embaressing as this would be my first non sequitur post. 

That was not a Grand Seiko but as far from it as you can possible get.

This should have went into the daly what you are wearing post, but some how I posted here.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Trilo (Jan 6, 2013)

I recently purchased a Grand Seiko SBGR061 based on positive GS reviews from this forum (thank you all!). It's a beautiful timepiece and I am very pleased with the purchase. I've had it for a month now and it has gained a total of only 3 seconds against the atomic clock, gains 2 seconds per day, and losses 2 seconds per night if I leave it 12 o'clock up. Im very pleased with the croc strap as I've always had bracelets, and the deployment is really slick. It's very very classy. All of the hype over finish quality of the GS line is absolutely true. I have had more compliments on this watch in a month than I ever got in 30 years with my Omegas (and I still like those watches, but they don't compete with the GS). I can take the off GS for a long weekend and it's still ticking on Monday night.

I looked long and hard at the new Omega AT and PO, also the Rolex line. All fine timepieces and better brand recognition, but the SBGR061 won out by a long shot for style, finish and movement IMO.

I have also have a 1970's Omega Seamaster Square Face 166.042 (was in a drawer for 30 years). It's all original and never opened, it runs nicely, +15 secs/day. Not as accurate as the GS, but still a unique timepiece. I'm trying to swap it out, but the GS is soooo much nicer to wear.

I also have a Omega Seamaster Pre-Bond gold 2-tone which I purchased new in Singapore in 1987. It's the thermo-compensated quartz model and has been my daily watch for the past 25 years. It has taken endless abuse (I'm a geologist) and still runs flawlessly. I now wish I had bought the automatic model, but did not appreciate mechanical movements at the time.

Cheers, (sorry for the lousy photo, Thanks Dan!).


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't own a Grand Seiko, but I love this thread! Beautiful stuff, guys!!!!


----------



## DrNoi (Mar 29, 2013)

This GS is my latest acquisition. SBGA071 I'm in love with Grand Seiko and its history. The passion and determination the company had shown during the 60s when participated in Observatory Chronometer Competitions was an inspiration to me. The accuracy and precision of GS timepiece still remain its core value. 

Also the graceful simplicity .. ZEN like design .. fit very well with my personality.

The continuous innovation is another impression .. Spring Drive included 

I love being under the radar and enjoy it to myself

Cheers


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Big Congrats sir !!! Love it ..... Doesnt get much better than this IMHO. Gorgeous ! Absolutely Gorgeous. :-!:-!



DrNoi said:


> This GS is my latest acquisition. SBGA071 I'm in love with Grand Seiko and its history. The passion and determination the company had shown during the 60s when participated in Observatory Chronometer Competitions was an inspiration to me. The accuracy and precision of GS timepiece still remain its core value.
> 
> Also the graceful simplicity .. ZEN like design .. fit very well with my personality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

another SBGA071 in da house ! let see if we can get all 200 owner here 



DrNoi said:


> This GS is my latest acquisition. SBGA071 I'm in love with Grand Seiko and its history. The passion and determination the company had shown during the 60s when participated in Observatory Chronometer Competitions was an inspiration to me. The accuracy and precision of GS timepiece still remain its core value.
> 
> Also the graceful simplicity .. ZEN like design .. fit very well with my personality.
> 
> ...


----------



## stefanfrog (Apr 22, 2009)

Two of mine - not the best pictures to be sure. They're more beautiful in person - my photos can never do them justice.








SBGC001 Spring Drive GMT Chronograph








SBGE005 Spring Drive GMT

Hope to pass them on to the grand kids some day.


----------



## edward0711 (Apr 17, 2011)

*This is my SBGA071. Trying to capture the gorgeous blue. Like the gold accent on the dial and the gold second hand in particular.
















*


----------



## lee233 (May 21, 2012)

Just added this Spring Drive GMT (SBGE011).
Liked the fact that it's a GMT model without a 24-hour rotating bezel.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

I might as well bump an old thread after having read through the entire thing from beginning to end. What can I say? Gorgeous watches, everyone. Really. GS is calling to me more than ever!


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Following on from my thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/grand-seiko-wow-just-wow-862152.html) about this watch (SBGM023) , thought I should post a pic here too.
Got to love Grand Seiko:


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

DrNoi said:


> This GS is my latest acquisition. SBGA071 I'm in love with Grand Seiko and its history. The passion and determination the company had shown during the 60s when participated in Observatory Chronometer Competitions was an inspiration to me. The accuracy and precision of GS timepiece still remain its core value.
> 
> Also the graceful simplicity .. ZEN like design .. fit very well with my personality.
> 
> ...


Lovely, congratulations! :-!
i was at Trocadero last weekend and they have it in stock, tempting.... But already having the SBGA031 made me resist so far. Currently the SBGA073 and the SBGE001 are calling my name.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Mind if I join in? ;-)

My SBGX063 -


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

This is, by far, the best thread on the entire site.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is mine, you pushed me over the hump. Then, seemingly 5 minutes later you ousted it


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)

I need some proper camera equipment.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

waldoh said:


> View attachment 1093479
> 
> 
> I need some proper camera equipment.


Would love to see more pics of that one!


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)

stndrdtime said:


> Would love to see more pics of that one!


They are pretty bad pictures but here is a short review.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/pulled-trigger-6-months-late-865398.html

In the near future I will post some much better pictures.


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Here is mine, you pushed me over the hump. Then, seemingly 5 minutes later you ousted it


WOW!!!!!


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

Here's mine, but not yet. I put a deposit on one, so come September I get the first one to clear customs. (Photo courtesy of Joe at AZ Fine Time.)


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi All, like other aficionado, I've constantly in search for the best possible timepiece within my set criteria says budget, style & design, accuracy, etc and most important of all for me is the story that goes along with that piece. After a while, I think I have found one and I am enjoying it immensely.

To my surprise, even within our small watch community in my country, it is not easy to find ones who share the same joy and choice as mine and I think I can understand why. So with much pleasure and excitement, I would like to share my SBGR061 with you all here . Thanks for watching!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Some new ones I took recently:

































Courtesy of Timeless Luxury Watches, of course.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Big Congrats !! I loved mine and will get one back pretty soon.



darby11 said:


> Here is mine, you pushed me over the hump. Then, seemingly 5 minutes later you ousted it


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Lexus050470 said:


> Hi All, like other aficionado, I've constantly in search for the best possible timepiece within my set criteria says budget, style & design, accuracy, etc and most important of all for me is the story that goes along with that piece. After a while, I think I have found one and I am enjoying it immensely.
> 
> To my surprise, even within our small watch community in my country, it is not easy to find ones who share the same joy and choice as mine and I think I can understand why. So with much pleasure and excitement, I would like to share my SBGR061 with you all here . Thanks for watching!
> 
> ...


Some of the best shots of a GS I ve ever come across.
Well Done !


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nishant said:


> Some of the best shots of a GS I ve ever come across.
> Well Done !


Thank you, Nishant. I am glad you like it!


----------



## b_royal (May 22, 2008)

Two ends of the GS timeline: 3180 from 1962 and SBGX061 from recently:










Love the 3180 the best










Although the 061 is a brilliant feat of horology


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

A few new pictures of my SBGX061;


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

I love it. GS quartz watches are simply great!



Sent from my SGS using Tapatalk.


----------



## Sharky (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think that this one really counts, but it does have the word "Grand" in it!










Mark


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Some additional pictures of my SBGX063


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)

SBGX103

Random pics from the backseat.


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Sharky said:


> I don't think that this one really counts, but it does have the word "Grand" in it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure it counts!!!


----------



## Iamcanadn (May 9, 2012)

My sbgx061 at the BBQ.


----------



## CAN2870 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok - so - first post on WUS so here goes...

Firstly - I'm relatively new to this passion (affliction?) called, for lack of a better term at the moment, watch collecting and while I have certain feelings for few brands, GS has captured my eye (and my time perving at them online!) like no other. I'm getting one...or two. Dammit! I'm going to need to attend weekly group meetings soon...

I'm keen on the SGGH001 (High Beat in SS) and I'm also really digging the Seiko Cocktail time. My concern is wrist size. By my crude measure I put wrist at 7 & 7/8" or for my fellow Canucks, 20 cm. Am I ok with GS and S's standard strap size or will I need to upsize the strap. 

Also - for my home boys/girls in TO - is there anyone in the GTA that you'd trust for "simple" fixes on your GS's? I know that GS's have to go back to Japan for servicing, etc. but was wondering if there was anywhere in Toronto that stood out as being THE place to take your GS versus your local watchmaker. Pretty sure I couldn't roll into Royal de Versailles on Bloor and say "Hey - take a look at my kick ass GS that I didn't purchase here!" They'd love that. 

Anyway, congrats to all on the GS's. Stunners all of them. I hope to join your club soon.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

waldoh said:


> SBGX103
> 
> Random pics from the backseat.


mind to share where you got yours ? didnt know is already in market so soon, very impressive dial !


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

My SBGR061


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

The 9S64 inside the SBGW033.

I like photography a lot and the reason why I like watches so much is the craftsmanship and the attention to detail. Yes, taking apart expensive watches is a sweat-drenching experience. However, its very rewarding to see the work put in. Like for example if you look at the Grand Seiko's movement, you can see one of the jewels is supported by a gold collar. Even my Omega doesn't have it and its similar in class to Pateks and Lange who have it!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

tophotdog said:


> The 9S64 inside the sbgw033.
> 
> View attachment 1109661


Delicious


----------



## cgregory4 (Apr 8, 2008)

I feel embarrassed to show my GS -- apparently the only non-calendar GS ever produced: My humble SBGX009. Well, I guess it's in good company. Neither my Credor GBBE989, nor my Credor GLCH999, have calendar function. But, I guess it's good to have the poor-cousin GS at the picnic -- it makes the others look even better!


----------



## cgregory4 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so clueless I placed my post smack-dab in the middle of a 30 page thread! LOL Ol' Timers disease, for sure! Well, here it is again, at the end -- where it belongs. ;?)

I feel embarrassed to show my GS -- apparently the only non-calendar GS ever produced: My humble SBGX009. Well, I guess it's in good company. Neither my Credor GBBE989, nor my Credor GLCH999, have calendar function. But, I guess it's good to have the poor-cousin GS at the picnic -- it makes the others look even better!


----------



## Sharky (Feb 19, 2006)

--


----------



## Sharky (Feb 19, 2006)

Sharky said:


> I don't think that this one really counts, but it does have the word "Grand" in it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Molle said:


> For sure it counts!!!


In that case, have a better shot!










And just for luck, here's a proper GS, a 4520-7000:










Mark


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Mark, I have a few shots of what I believe is the same watch (used to own one a couple of years ago):


----------



## Sharky (Feb 19, 2006)

Yep, its the same, actual watch as I have the tag also!


----------



## nickant44 (May 15, 2013)

My first post, and only GS.
This is a 6146-8000 from August 1968.
Only had it for a week so far.
On the wrist it runs an average of +7 s/day (16 hours = +4.6 sec).
If I place it crown down, it loses 5 seconds overnight (8 hours).
Thus over 24 hours it is -0.4 s/day.

I've been placing it in various positions for a few hours at a time and came up with this:
Face Up: -3s/24hrs
Face Down: +15s/24hrs
Crown Up: +20s/24hrs
Crown Down: -15s/24hrs
Crown Right: +3.6s/24hrs
Crown Left: +2.3s/24hrs

Quite a lot of variation for a COSC capable GS....mind you, these figures are extrapolated from 6-12 hours in each position.
The watch has not been serviced or regulated to my knowledge and is 45 years old.
I'd like to know from others with similar watches if they have similar variation now.
Probably no one will 'fess up!


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

cgregory4 said:


> I feel embarrassed to show my GS -- apparently the only non-calendar GS ever produced: My humble SBGX009. Well, I guess it's in good company. Neither my Credor GBBE989, nor my Credor GLCH999, have calendar function. But, I guess it's good to have the poor-cousin GS at the picnic -- it makes the others look even better!


WOW !!! Just WOW !!! I love balanced dials as these ... 
U ought to share some pictures of your Credor timepieces here ...


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## ruffz (Dec 16, 2012)

Got my bday present early


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

ruffz said:


> Got my bday present early


What a present! Congrats!


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Davidtan said:


>


Looks so much like India .. Where was the shot taken ?


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nishant said:


> Looks so much like India .. Where was the shot taken ?


haha, Singapore actually, very haze recently, hence looks like India ? i though it would be Egypt


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

My perfect Grail pair!!!!!!



Vig2000 said:


> My SBGA071 and SBGE001 (on a custom made ABP strap):


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

I feel at home here amongst all the handsome Grand Seikos!


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

SBGA073, will try to get some decent non-phone pics later.


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## ruffz (Dec 16, 2012)

Me and Krayzie were bored at work so took a pic of our GS's together


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Enjoying my SBGX063; some additional pictures:


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

A delicious dinner outing with my trusty GS SBGA071:


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

A few more recent ones of my GS:


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Can someone please sell ruffz a spare link or three for the hi-beat so I can borrow it on weekends? Thanks!


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

thorien said:


> A few more recent ones of my GS:


this pix was very well taken !


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Had this (SBGX083) for two weeks. I mostly wear it on an 19/16 ostrich Camille Fournet (with GS clasp).


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

A pic of my SBGH005


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

SBGT004. Looking at this dial is like basking in the warm glow of the sun!









SBGX103 Limited Edition. Textured dial, polished hands, and blue steel seconds are an eternal classic.















SBGM003. GMT vintage beauty.


----------



## yawn (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

thorien said:


> A few more recent ones of my GS:


Fantastic Shots !!!


----------



## brian30tw (Feb 19, 2012)

I finally get to play along! My new Snowflake:


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Not a Grand Seiko, but it's the closest I have to it.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

My sbge001


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Here is my SBGR053










It has become one of my favorites of my collection and I'm planning on adding another GS in the future.
Somewhat torn between the SBGM023 or the SBGM025.


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

So I've been busy collecting a number of GS quartz pieces. I really love the extreme accuracy, low maintenance, and convenience of not having to wind and set the time. In particular, I enjoy the SBGT series because of the day/date feature and a level of detail and finishing that brings it above the SBGX models.

SBGT017. This has easily become one of my favorites with its deep sapphire blue dial and hexagonal weave texture. Even the minute markers appear to be applied drops of metal! You will also notice the seconds hand has a cap that covers the center post. This creates a very clean and finished look.









SBGT015. The champagne dial version with all polished hands and markers.









SBGT019. The dial is an ivory white with a basketweave pattern. Very classy!









SBGT031. This one has a larger face with a black diamond textured dial. It also has a screwdown crown and enhanced antimagnetic shielding to resist 16000 A/m, yet weighs less than 100g due to its all titanium case and bracelet.









SBGX069. Another titanium beauty. The golden hands and markers make it extra special.









SBGX085. The newest GS quartz design. The blued steel second hand and the sunray brushed gray dial perfectly balance sporty and elegant.









Since there is no King Seiko thread, I will add in this KS Historical Reissue SCVN001 for comparison.









Enjoy the eye candy!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Beautiful watches, you just opened my eyes to the Quartz side of GS. In your experience do they hit the markers every second?


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I've had this one a couple of months and love it! Better than 1 sec/day accuracy, well made, beautiful dial...


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

bobabreath said:


> So I've been busy collecting a number of GS quartz pieces. I really love the extreme accuracy, low maintenance, and convenience of not having to wind and set the time. In particular, I enjoy the SBGT series because of the day/date feature and a level of detail and finishing that brings it above the SBGX models.
> 
> SBGT017. This has easily become one of my favorites with its deep sapphire blue dial and hexagonal weave texture. Even the minute markers appear to be applied drops of metal! You will also notice the seconds hand has a cap that covers the center post. This creates a very clean and finished look.
> 
> ...


These pics--and this thread in general--have affected my appreciation for high -end quartz. Previously I was skeptical of the value of spending more than a few hundred dollars on quartz. With GS quartz, at least, I totally get it. The movement, of course, is amazing, but the case/dial/hands/etc etc are all spectacular. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ced77 (Jan 9, 2010)

bobabreath said:


> So I've been busy collecting a number of GS quartz pieces. I really love the extreme accuracy, low maintenance, and convenience of not having to wind and set the time. In particular, I enjoy the SBGT series because of the day/date feature and a level of detail and finishing that brings it above the SBGX models.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hi Boba,

If you decide to let the SCVN001 go, let me know


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

bobabreath said:


> Since there is no King Seiko thread, I will add in this KS Historical Reissue SCVN001 for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 1178838
> 
> ...


I'll throw up my KS too (1968 or so)









And of course a GS:


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi folks; I am still enjoying my SBGX063. I travel to Japan for business occasionally, and on my last trip, my Grand Seiko joined me. :-!

Overlooking Osaka -





Sitting atop a JDM Grand Seiko brochure -





Window shopping -







Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

This entire thread is utterly magic. At one point I looked up and saw a unicorn in my living room, and it was less interesting than these pictures.


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

I alternate my Grand Seiko SBGX061 quartz with my Rolex Sub No Date C.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 1193209
> I alternate my Grand Seiko SBGX061 quartz with my Rolex Sub No Date C.


This is a great combo to alternate.


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

powerband said:


> This is a great combo to alternate.


Thanks!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

A SBGM027 today 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Aaron5Bend (Aug 27, 2013)

I recall having to search through many many threads to dig up some real life photographs of Grand Seikos before pulling the trigger ..


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

My new arrival SBGX061, it's simple and beautiful.

I posted a review of this watch here: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/mini-review-grand-seiko-sbgx061-908215.html


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

my grand seiko SBGR053 is on its way out soon....but next time I get a grand seiko it will probably be the quartz...I need a HAQ to set the time off all my other watches. It will kick the G shock out of the watch box


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine is gaining time. I wish the break-in period is a reality!


----------



## hiddenhide (Aug 31, 2013)

My pics of SBGA059 w/Gold hands and indices.
Released only in Japan.


----------



## ravi06 (Jul 20, 2013)

just arrived this week


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

New strap!!

Cf and Kevlar hybrid weave on leather!!!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## vr168168168 (Jul 5, 2007)

Absolutely amazing watch.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Pair of 44GS Limited Edition-- SBGW047 and SBGR083.

An amazing reissue of a vintage legend and creation of a modern update.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats Bobabreath! Superb pics and most excellent choice!


----------



## UseVisine (Sep 29, 2011)

Amazing watches Bobabreath! Black with gold accents is a great complement to white/snow with blue accents (I've seen your other watches). That's going to make for one rockin' rotation.:-!

Just beautiful. I'd kick a puppy for that watch!

EDIT:

Maybe give your watches nicknames. SBGR083 can be fire. SBGA011 can be ice. LOL.


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

When direct sunlight hit the SBGX063 dial, it looks grainny... and still a beauty =) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## UseVisine (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't quite have photography skills of other members here but here's my 2 (tried to capture the prism effect on the indices of the 089, really hard to photograph):

and of course the Hi-Beat:


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

UseVisine said:


> Don't quite have photography skills of other members here but here's my 2 (tried to capture the prism effect on the indices of the 089, really hard to photograph):
> 
> and of course the Hi-Beat:


We all know how beautiful theses two watches look so please do not worry about the photography!


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

My Grand Seiko quartz which I will have the pleasure of wearing at a formal party tonight!


----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

I never thought that Seiko can compete directly with Swiss brand until I saw its beautiful and cost (I mean with Grand Seiko


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

SBGR081, love that zaratsu polishing on the sides.


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

Forestgump1987 said:


> I never thought that Seiko can compete directly with Swiss brand until I saw its beautiful and cost (I mean with Grand Seiko


Compete they can! Folks were staring at my SBGX061 tonight. The face was jewel like. Absolutely sparkling! Looked like a $10,000 watch!


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

More on Zaratsu polishing!


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

PK-GAT said:


> When direct sunlight hit the SBGX063 dial, it looks grainny... and still a beauty =)


Thanks kwcross and Lexus050470 for the thumbs. Looks like we have the same taste on certain watch brand =D #grandseiko #stowa

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

PK-GAT said:


> Thanks kwcross and Lexus050470 for the thumbs. Looks like we have the same taste on certain watch brand =D #grandseiko #stowa
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


LOL; thanks!


----------



## 80talisten (Jul 24, 2011)

My newly purchased 61GS 6146-8000-from 1968.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## richy176 (Sep 26, 2013)

This is my 20th anniversay numbered limited edition

http://









http://


----------



## Theish (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a question for you guys. I have recently purchased a GS for my "one" watch. I have already put a couple of dings on it and I understand that it was inevitable but it still stings to see such a beautiful finish get marred. I was wondering if any of you have ever sent your GS in for a service and polishing and if so how well did it turn out? Will Seiko replace bezels and the like to give you that brand new watch feel again? Any and all information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Technically not a 'Grand Seiko' but it boasts an undecorated GS movement


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

leicashot said:


> Technically not a 'Grand Seiko' but it boasts an undecorated GS movement http://s441.photobucket.com/user/leicashot/media/KJD_5307_zpsc9dbe17a.jpg.html


nice


----------



## agentdaffy007 (Apr 12, 2012)

RICH61703 said:


> nice


It is actually quite nice. Spring Drive on top of that!! Congrats.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

A Quartz GS


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

80talisten said:


> My newly purchased 61GS 6146-8000-from 1968.
> 
> View attachment 1232183
> 
> ...


Wow! I am jealous! congratulations!


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

My SBGA071:


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

In the GS club!! Love it!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

This thread has been such a great resource for me and I've always wanted to add to it meaningfully. I've tried to capture the distinctive dial texture on this grand seiko sbgh023. Cheers!:-d


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Here are 2 pics I just took of the grand seiko sbgr085. This is a limited edition of 40 pieces from Wako. The dial is a very beautiful soft milky white with a slight granular texture. It has a muted sparkle - very elegant and understated. The applied numerals are lovely as they appear melted over the dial. But interestingly the sides of the numerals are highly polished. It's really a delight to be constantly surprised by these wonderful details. The hour markers are differentiated by an applied dot above each numeral on the minute track. The symmetry is subtly altered at the date window. This really is a wonderfully made piece! Cheers!:-d


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

The polishing service is done for an additional fee, around $350 to refinish the case and bracelet. For what I have seen the work is excellent and done by Seiko themselves.


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine and my spouse's










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all. This is my daily wear the sbga085. It has a beautiful finely textured black dial which I have tried to capture in these pics. Although simple in design, I never tire of the qualities of this piece. Cheers!:-d


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

lethaltoes said:


> Here are 2 pics I just took of the grand seiko sbgr085. This is a limited edition of 40 pieces from Wako. The dial is a very beautiful soft milky white with a slight granular texture. It has a muted sparkle - very elegant and understated. The applied numerals are lovely as they appear melted over the dial. But interestingly the sides of the numerals are highly polished. It's really a delight to be constantly surprised by these wonderful details. The hour markers are differentiated by an applied dot above each numeral on the minute track. The symmetry is subtly altered at the date window. This really is a wonderfully made piece! Cheers!:-d


Super rare! Congratulations!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks very much Lexus! Have a great weekend!


----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

*****... the Snowflake always makes my heart skip a beat. The SBGL001 is another...


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

The wrist shot. Have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all. This is the sbgx091 with the 9F quartz movement. It has a beautiful grey dial and useful lume on the hour and minute hands as well as the quarter indices. The hands and indices are polished to perfection and really catches the light while the dial has a pearl like texture. The one feature which I really appreciate is the very assured way the seconds hand move around the dial. It's very difficult to describe and has to be seen in person. It does not have the nervous ponderous tick associated with quartz movements and some mechanical movements but instead exhibits a poise which is both calm and confident. It's almost as if time has slowed although this is one of the most accurate movements around. Cheers!:-d


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

It's time for SBGM027 to sit on my wrist.

Watch rotation is just a fun routine =)




























Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Aussiejohn (Jul 11, 2012)

4522-8000


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

I guess the picture kinda came out small. nonetheless, I bought my dream watch a Grand Seiko a week ago, I couldn't be happier. It was a lot better looking in person than it did on the web. It is simple, it is elegant and it is very well made. For my next one, I think I may opt out of buying a Rolex Datejust and go for Grand Seiko Spring Drive (Snowflake) instead.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

freshprincechiro said:


> View attachment 1249586
> View attachment 1249584
> View attachment 1249585
> 
> ...


Congrats! It looks great; enjoy!!!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

I just installed tapatalk so I wouldn't know how the pics would show up. Notwithstanding I took some new pics of the grand seiko sbgw047. This is definitely my favourite at the moment. It has marvellous detailing in it's case and the clock face is simply mesmerizing. The proportions are simply exquisite; there is a sublime rightness to everything from the length of the hands to the breadth of the indices. Cheers!









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Have just had a lunch GTG with the 44GS. Great looking watch!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

:-!


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi lethaltoes, pretty sure You and him are among the 700 happy owners


----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Instant gratification I imagine! Looks great on your wrist!


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

Happy weekend, grandseiko-ers!


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

SBGF017


----------



## vertexr (Jul 15, 2009)

SBGA071


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Got this last week: SBGA003

























And with it's brother, the SBGX083


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

Here is my beloved SBGE001 which I wear for workdays. I now also rotate a Pelagos in with it. The Seiko has a 72 hour reserve so can last the weekend. Something my previous Rolex and Pelagos (esp the Pelagos) cannot do.


----------



## kicsrepins (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, I stumbled upon this thread while searching for my first GS. Now that I've acquired one I'd like to share it.

Here is my humble timepiece 
image uploading site


----------



## financ (Apr 12, 2011)

SBGA011


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Delicious ..



financ said:


> SBGA011
> 
> View attachment 1312357


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

kicsrepins said:


> Hi everyone, I stumbled upon this thread while searching for my first GS. Now that I've acquired one I'd like to share it.
> 
> Here is my humble timepiece
> image uploading site


Beautiful watch, what strap is that? It looks like Horween Shell leather, may I ask who makes it? And how do you like it with the GS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

Also got my first GS recently, a SBGX061. It is definately very understated, simple and elegant. The legibility is incredible. I always wanted an automatic GS and thought I would 'try before I buy' with a quartz first to keep me occupied for a while. Glad I made this decision and I think I will hang onto this thing.


----------



## financ (Apr 12, 2011)

Snowflake part II


----------



## kicsrepins (Dec 11, 2013)

kmangino47 said:


> Beautiful watch, what strap is that? It looks like Horween Shell leather, may I ask who makes it? And how do you like it with the GS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. How could you tell it's a shell cordovan strap from one low quality picture? very impressive.

I ordered it from here JankoXXX - About me - jankoxxx.eu. The leather itself is beautiful.


----------



## agentdaffy007 (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful watch financ!! Nice picture taking skills as well.


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

financ said:


> Snowflake part II
> 
> View attachment 1313355
> 
> ...


Great Macro shots!


----------



## Charlesthecoco (Oct 21, 2013)

All the beautiful pictures of the GS aside...
These posts makes me feel like a poor man


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Got this SBGM001 last week and I'm in love! I've wanted this watch for a long time and it did not disappoint me when it arrived.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Grand Seiko SBGR051

















In case anyone wants to know a 1.2 mm Bergeon screwdriver worked great.


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> Grand Seiko SBGR051
> 
> In case anyone wants to know a 1.2 mm Bergeon screwdriver worked great.


Stunning pictures!! 
BTW, did you use the screwdriver to adjust the links?

I happened to use some cheap screwdriver set, and the result is damaging. 
Got two deep scratches on link near the screw hole, damaged the screw head, and the screw itself couldn't be unscrew. Pity me !!


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

yonsson said:


> Got this SBGM001 last week and I'm in love! I've wanted this watch for a long time and it did not disappoint me when it arrived.


Very handsome watch. Congratulations!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

PK-GAT said:


> Stunning pictures!!
> BTW, did you use the screwdriver to adjust the links?
> 
> I happened to use some cheap screwdriver set, and the result is damaging.
> Got two deep scratches on link near the screw hole, damaged the screw head, and the screw itself couldn't be unscrew. Pity me !!


Yeah, I bought the expensive Bergeon because I didn't want to ruin the screws. It worked perfectly. Unscrewed with ease and the screws stayed perfect. 1.2mm worked great but the screw was a little bigger. I think 1.3mm or 1.4mm might also work.


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

yonsson said:


> Got this SBGM001 last week and I'm in love! I've wanted this watch for a long time and it did not disappoint me when it arrived.


This watch makes me weak at the knees


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words! I love it. The dial has a very high gloss black finish that changes colors in direct sunlight. Here are two pics I took today:


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

cadomniel said:


> Here is my SBGR053
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch looks epic! Amazing piece! Congrats!


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's an absolute Pleasure looking at all these Beautiful GSs here.  The interesting thing is that unlike their swiss counterparts who relies on aggressive or expensive marketing campaigns, Seiko doesn't do that for their GSs and yet it is still able to garner quite a following among watch enthusiast. This is testament to how great a watch it truly is. :-!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Lots of beautiful GS models in here. Lucky people.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is my SBGR051. finest watch I have owned.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> Here is my SBGR051. finest watch I have owned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Pete!
From memory I think I bought my first GS from you in the sales forum. Can't thank you enough for giving me my first opportunity to actually get my hands on one, and I've never looked back.
I have 2 now, the one on the right is my birth year watch, 1970, and it's been keeping time to within +/-5 seconds a day in the couple weeks I've had it so far!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mosfetaus said:


> Nice one Pete!
> From memory I think I bought my first GS from you in the sales forum. Can't thank you enough for giving me my first opportunity to actually get my hands on one, and I've never looked back.
> I have 2 now, the one on the right is my birth year watch, 1970, and it's been keeping time to within +/-5 seconds a day in the couple weeks I've had it so far!


Happy that you are enjoying it, that one inspired my recent purchase of the auto. They are such nice watches. I would like one from my birth year, but that would be the very first Grand Seiko produced as I was born in November 1960. I can't imagine how much that would cost.

Enjoy your Grand Seikos in the best of health.

Cheers

Pete


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Got this one in right before 2014. My second time owning this watch and I'm not letting it go again. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

clarencek said:


> Got this one in right before 2014. My second time owning this watch and I'm not letting it go again. Happy new year everyone!


Love this GS, but I just wish the pushers weren't so huge!


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I love those pushers, good for someone like me with sausage fingers.


----------



## tinger (Feb 16, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepy (Nov 3, 2013)

grand seiko quartz


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

tinger said:


> Spring Drive GS


Is that the new SBGA095?
Assuming so, get some proper pictures of that up here or your own thread about it.


----------



## bigbondjing (Jul 17, 2009)

*I'm drooling looking at these GS Spring Drives!
The GS SD has become (since it's introduction) my only (possibly) affordable grail watch. The quality is on par with the finest Swiss and German watches, with the massive added advanced of having the Spring Drive. The SD to me is THE sweetest movement available today regardless of price.
Sorry if I sound too much like a GS fanboy but their top tier qualities are self evident and well documented.*


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

I love how GS "black" dials are really a dark chocolate brown.


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

This is what I do when I accompany my spouse at department store.

Find mirror section, look for a magnification mirror, and enjoy the details of your Grand Seiko =D


----------



## R3XXY (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Grand Psyko (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are my Grand Seikos, the Brand new SBGA095 Springdrive (limited edition, 300 watches) and the SBGX61 Quartz. Love both, but the Springdrive is really beautyful and smooth! The dial changes from almost black to chocolate brown. Fantastic sunburst dial. I have had it for 8 days, and it is spot on.

SBGA095:
















I bought it from Arizona Fine Time, and Grand Seiko master watchmaker Junya Kamijo signed my box:

















A few shots of my SBGX061. It hasn't lost or gained a second since June... I really like the ink black dial.
















By the way - there is quite a difference between the SBGX61's 37mm and the SBGA095's 39mm.

Happy New Year!


----------



## minkky (Mar 8, 2013)

Dear all,
This is my first time to post my GS.SBGH005.


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

SBGA071 no. 48/200 checking in:


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

here's another picture of my beautiful SBGX061 ! it has been about 4 months since I have owned this watch. 
it's really beautiful. I am really amazed by the craftmanship of Grand Seiko's entry models. 
I can't wait to get a Spring Drive model someday !!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

The SBGH001 is mine:


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> The SBGH001 is mine:


My Eyes!! So much high-polish!!
Where did you find those two limited edition beauties?


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

CitizenM said:


> The SBGH001 is mine:


What's the model number for the non-High Beat watch with the blued seconds hand and white/silver dial? I want that!


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

DCOmegafan said:


> What's the model number for the non-High Beat watch with the blued seconds hand and white/silver dial? I want that!


SBGH001


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

PJ S said:


> SBGH001


Ah close, but that's actually my hi-beat.

That one is the SBGR081 (black is 83). BEAUTIFUL watch in person.

As to how I had them lol, I was playing with them at Timeless Luxury Watches in Dallas. I had to settle just for leaving with the hi-beat lol.

Some more shots of it (again, Timeless' watches here)


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> Ah close, but that's actually my hi-beat.
> 
> That one is the SBGR081


Missed the word "non" - d'oh!

Speaking of SBGR081s and 83s - I absolutely love the angles of the case on them.
I reckon if they made the Snowflake in that case (still Titanium of course) with a bit more decoration on the movement (blued screws, GS logo cut out from the rotor and striping like the Credor GCLL995/7/9), it'd be THE perfect Grand Seiko, in my mind.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

PJ S said:


> Missed the word "non" - d'oh!
> 
> Speaking of SBGH081s and 83s - I absolutely love the angles of the case on them.
> I reckon if they made the Snowflake in that case (still Titanium of course) with a bit more decoration on the movement (blued screws, GS logo cut out from the rotor and striping like the Credor GCLL995), it'd be THE perfect Grand Seiko, in my mind.


yeah they're gorgeous. Seiko really should have made them full production models. I think you can still find the SBGR083 some places though.









Bonus SGBH001 pic!


----------



## kezown (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> yeah they're gorgeous. Seiko really should have made them full production models. I think you can still find the SBGR083 some places though.


Your last image above, is probably THE best image I've seen, which fully exemplifies the angular nature of the case - mind you, you could've had a shave first. The Chewy look is drawing attention away from the watch.









I thought it was going to be the new direction Grand Seikos were heading - it's a pity they didn't think it ought to be, or reserve it for the quartz ones, going forward.
Shake things up a bit, rather than just maintain the status quo.

Just noticed the hands are different too - beginning to think Seiko have shot themselves in the foot by not thinking this design through as a new revision, much like the facelift that car manufacturers give their models after 3-5 years.


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

Luffy kun... One Piece!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

PJ S said:


> You last image above, is probably THE best image I've seen, which fully exemplifies the angular nature of the case - mind you, you could've had a shave first. The Chewy look is drawing attention away from the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you never know, this could have been a test run for some full production new models next year. I agree with you though, I think the SBGR081 and 83 are very big successes aesthetically. I still prefer my SBGH001 looks wise, but I'm not sure I could have talked myself into paying 50% more if those other two were available.

Here are some more closeups of the case for you, mostly without wrist lol.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Those pics are killing me.


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

DCOmegafan said:


> Those pics are killing me.


I agree! One day when I think that I've done well in life to deserve one, I'll go for a GS. When I look at a GS or a Rolex, it's not the question of affording it, but having done well enough to be entitled to it.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ;6201453 said:


> View attachment 1044804


GORGEOUS ! Great Shot ..:-!


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Been lurking and admiring this thread for quite a while now. Won't feel official until I post my newest addition and join all these other beautiful Grand Seikos. Finally part of the club!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Have to give credit where credit is due. I was torn between a high beat and the good price point of the new limited editions. CitizenM, these pics helped play a part for me to decide the SBGH001 was right for me. Just so happened there was one waiting for me when I went to the AD. Seen your post a few days prior, worked out great!


----------



## minkky (Mar 8, 2013)

My vintage GS Hi-Beat 6146-8000

























My new GS.Hi-Beat SBGH005


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

JPfeuffer said:


> Have to give credit where credit is due. I was torn between a high beat and the good price point of the new limited editions. CitizenM, these pics helped play a part for me to decide the SBGH001 was right for me. Just so happened there was one waiting for me when I went to the AD. Seen your post a few days prior, worked out great!


Glad I could help! It's my favorite watch these days. Wearing it now.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

minkky said:


> My vintage GS Hi-Beat 6146-8000
> 
> View attachment 1358953
> 
> ...


Wow! Fantastic pics!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

New addition, can't describe how perfect it is, and how difficult it was to take a photo with all the reflections


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skx1200 (Jan 31, 2014)

Classical and active....


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

Newest GS just came in.


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

CitizenM said:


>


I love that bottom shot, it really shows the case shape the way no other angle does.

Can you guys take pics of your various GS watches at that angle, if you get the chance? Pretty please? :-d


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

I love this combination. Wearing these today while attending a sunny holy matrimony.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations on many levels

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Wauw. Great pic's


----------



## quattro98 (Apr 4, 2010)

SBGX103


----------



## quattro98 (Apr 4, 2010)

SBGC005


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

T









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

darby11 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hubba hubba! One of my favorite Grand Seikos.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

stevenkelby said:


> I love that bottom shot, it really shows the case shape the way no other angle does.
> 
> Can you guys take pics of your various GS watches at that angle, if you get the chance? Pretty please? :-d


Unfortunately I only have one GS, I just take a lot of photos when I visit Timeless. But here's my GS at the relevant angles, the SBGH001














































Sorry just some quick and dirty ones when I saw your post.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Vig2000 said:


> Hubba hubba! One of my favorite Grand Seikos.


Thanks. It's tough to not like this one. Unique dial, love the chapter ring, comfy size etc. been through sbga029, sbgr083 to get here though. Not a cheap little tour through the brand.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> Unfortunately I only have one GS, I just take a lot of photos when I visit Timeless. But here's my GS at the relevant angles, the SBGH001
> 
> Sorry just some quick and dirty ones when I saw your post.


Awesome, thanks!

Got a GS today myself, pics soon!


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics of your new SBGV007  Steven


Please let us know in this thread as soon as you've posted them!


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

CitizenM how do you find your 001 vs the 081? I noticed the minute hand in the 081/083 is short compared to the 047 and other like the 001 which combined with a thinner profile makes reading the time seem more difficult.



CitizenM said:


> The SBGH001 is mine:


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

quattro98 said:


> SBGX103


I want that one .


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's my new SBGV007:









Here's my impressions:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/grand-seiko-sbgv007-initial-impressions-983640.html


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Just caught wind of this thread....very cool pieces all!

My recent addition and my first GS;







































Thanks to my WUS friends for helping me decide on which one to get.

Here's the thread...lot's of great pics and friendly debate on the GS offerings.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/after...our-thoughts-please-purchase-made-974694.html

Also, thanks to Dan at Timeless Luxury Watches for helping with the final decision. Great guy, very patient and he answered all of my questions without having to thread through the catalog. He knows what he sells very well.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

leicashot said:


> CitizenM how do you find your 001 vs the 081? I noticed the minute hand in the 081/083 is short compared to the 047 and other like the 001 which combined with a thinner profile makes reading the time seem more difficult.












I wouldn't say it is more difficult to read the time, but if you're looking to get the minute hand spot on for when you set it, I predict it'll be a little more nerve racking. I think there's a bit of an optical illusion...I think the difference is less the hands, and more that the minute track is put on a chapter ring in the 81/83 and thus outside of the markers. I think BOTH models' hands are a thing of beauty, but forced to choose, I prefer the traditional dauphine style...the way the edges are beveled is just gorgeous. That said, the 81/83's hands are the sportier, more aggressive look, so if you wanted an edgier GS, that'd be the way to go I think.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

This beauty finally arrived tonight =]


----------



## G90125 (Feb 8, 2014)

My SBGX065. Someday I'll take more and better photos, but for now I have just this one:


----------



## sean2000 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi guys my first post here,

my sbge001


----------



## sean2000 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sbgc005


----------



## sean2000 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sbga071


----------



## sean2000 (Apr 5, 2012)

And another 2 not so grand seiko
Sbdb008



And

credor gcll997


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

sean2000 said:


> And another 2 not so grand seiko
> Sbdb008 And Credor gcll997


Oh, they count.....they count....


----------



## sean2000 (Apr 5, 2012)

Domo said:


> Oh, they count.....they count....


Thanks for counting this 2.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

A not so grand Credor.....I luv it LOL


----------



## Jon Ali (Feb 3, 2014)

My SBGR023


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Jon Ali said:


> My SBGR023


Very nice GS...one of my favorite combinations.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

jason_recliner said:


> Great pics everybody. It's good to see that GS appreciation is growing.
> 
> Here's mine, a SBGH001 Hi-Beat (currently being repaired under warranty :-():
> 
> ...


What was the problem with your HI Beat 3600?
Why you had to repair it?


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

New arrival 










Found this combo to work well (Hirsch Rally 20mm which I had to taper slightly to 19mm):


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

sergio65 said:


> New arrival


CRAZY COOL SHOT !


----------



## Jon Ali (Feb 3, 2014)

My SBGR017.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

New pics!


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Dareius said:


> What was the problem with your HI Beat 3600?
> Why you had to repair it?


+1


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Can't get enough of these time pieces!


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Been considering a GS.. Should I? : )


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Dankoh69 said:


> Been considering a GS.. Should I? : )


Yes! I'm upset I waited this long to see the light


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Dankoh69 said:


> Been considering a GS.. Should I? : )


You must.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

SBGR083 is my one and only watch


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

lastshotkid said:


> Can't get enough of these time pieces!
> View attachment 1411031
> View attachment 1411033


Lovely pictures. I know the 001 gets most of the attention but I think the 005 is equally as good if not better in some ways as the minute markers catch the light beautifully and add more bling to the dial. If I had a Snowflake (and I will someday) I would grab this one!


----------



## kwsoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's mine!


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

SBGR051.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

jwalther said:


> SBGR051.


Not enough SBGR051s and 53s out there...always kind of surprises me.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Sometimes I miss my SBGR053.
I am sure I'll reacquire a Grand Seiko somewhere down the line but there is always the appeal to try something else so that's why it was sold. I have tried a lot of watches though and GS was one of the few that ticked all the right boxes for me.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Worth it?


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Dankoh69 said:


> Worth it?


My grail so yes!


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

So simple with such a clean look.. Yet so pricey..  
The hunt begins...


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Another SBGR083


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

kwsoon said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 1411352


Great job in capturing this shot!!


----------



## kwsoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks mate! I am still wondering how did I manage to capture that shot really.



TimeZone.72 said:


> Great job in capturing this shot!!


----------



## kwsoon (Dec 12, 2013)

more of the SBGR061!


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## kwsoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Ahhhhh finally took the sapphire case-back. Was testing out a new lens so yeah. Here you go. Really love how the finishing just shines.


----------



## Jon Ali (Feb 3, 2014)

My SBGR023 on leather.


----------



## Sagitar (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Darkwhite (May 25, 2012)

My baby


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Of any watch I own I'm most proud to be in the GS "club" Already posted here but I will help keep my favorite thread alive with another pic...


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

leicashot said:


> Another SBGR083


Is that a reflection I see on the outside polished edges of the center links, or a polishing pattern?


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

DCOmegafan said:


> Is that a reflection I see on the outside polished edges of the center links, or a polishing pattern?


That's the reflection of the LED light I used ;-)


----------



## jhe888 (May 14, 2012)

Which one is this? Thanks.


Darkwhite said:


> View attachment 1417431
> My baby


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

jhe888 said:


> Which one is this? Thanks.


SBGF017 - no longer in production for a good few years now.


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

SBGA011


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Finally was able to scratch the year long itch over the weekend.








Mine differs slightly from the poster above. My rotor is is also decorated with the Geneva striping.

One odd thing for anyone else owning this watch, the movement number at the base of the dial - mine reads 9R66 but the movement itself is engraved 9R65. Is it designed to be different in this way?

Finally, what do you guys do in taking the macro photo which enables the shot to be close enough, show the dial detail and not have the incident or directed light glare wash out the dial texture?


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

dero said:


> Finally was able to scratch the year long itch over the weekend.
> View attachment 1424112
> 
> 
> ...


That is very odd indeed. Can you please show some pics of your movement? Thanks


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

lethaltoes said:


> That is very odd indeed. Can you please show some pics of your movement? Thanks


This is really odd, you can send the watch to me. I will take care of it


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

lethaltoes said:


> That is very odd indeed. Can you please show some pics of your movement? Thanks


I have very little doubt that it's not a spring drive. The tri-synchro regulator wheel is unmistakable.








The striping on the rotor is just a different bit of detail instead of the sunburst decoration.

It's also visible on other movements here:
http://azfinetime.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/gsrs2013-55.jpg?w=640


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

dero said:


> I have very little doubt that it's not a spring drive. The tri-synchro regulator wheel is unmistakable.
> View attachment 1424156
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and Wow! That's very nice! That bit of detail is not as bitty or minor as you may think. The Tokyo stripes on the rotor of the spring drive have traditionally always been reserved for anniversary and limited edition 9r15 models ( as far as I know but I'm no expert ). Is this a very recent purchase or would you know if it's a recent production piece? I wonder if this will now be incorporated into all spring drive movements. About time too I should say. Cheers!


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

lethaltoes said:


> Thanks and Wow! That's very nice! That bit of detail is not as bitty or minor as you may think. The Tokyo stripes on the rotor of the spring drive have traditionally always been reserved for anniversary and limited edition 9r15 models (as far as I know but I'm no expert ). Is this a very recent purchase or would you know if it's a recent production piece? I wonder if this will now be incorporated into all spring drive movements. About time too I should say. Cheers!


Long overdue, that finishes the product properly, IMO.
As for the 9R66 and 9R65 discrepancy - it is a weird one, that's for sure, unless it just looks like 66 from the printing.
I'm going to go with that - a slight printing/readability issue.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

The 9R66 is a spring drive, but it's a spring drive GMT--so this definitely isn't that.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Some shots from our upcoming comparison: Snowflake versus Hi-Beat


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Some shots from our upcoming comparison: Snowflake versus Hi-Beat


Looking forward to this. Would you be able to look/post a picture of the Snowflake and show the movement code at 6 o'clock on the dial of your sample please? The images you have posted are identical to the watch I own.

CitizenM, yes I know that the 9R66 is for the GMT. It's why I asked. The dial is very much Snowflake of the SBGA011 and I have no doubt that its authentic as it came from an AD.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

dero said:


> Looking forward to this. Would you be able to look/post a picture of the Snowflake and show the movement code at 6 o'clock on the dial of your sample please? The images you have posted are identical to the watch I own.
> 
> CitizenM, yes I know that the 9R66 is for the GMT. It's why I asked. The dial is very much Snowflake of the SBGA011 and I have no doubt that its authentic as it came from an AD.


Hi there! Have you checked the print with a loupe? Cheers!


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

lethaltoes said:


> Hi there! Have you checked the print with a loupe? Cheers!


Yep - that's how I picked it up. It's too small to see with the naked eye to make out the difference between a 5 and a 6.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

dero said:


> Looking forward to this. Would you be able to look/post a picture of the Snowflake and show the movement code at 6 o'clock on the dial of your sample please? The images you have posted are identical to the watch I own.
> 
> CitizenM, yes I know that the 9R66 is for the GMT. It's why I asked. The dial is very much Snowflake of the SBGA011 and I have no doubt that its authentic as it came from an AD.


Just took a look and ours says 9R65. Very hard to see in the photo though:










These are photos I took for the comparison, but I will try and get a macro soon.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

This one today....



















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Saw this and a few others in the flesh 2 days back.. Was closed to pulling the trigger..


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just got this SBGX061 in today, and all I can say is "Wow". Fits like a glove and the finishing is impeccable:


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Just took a look and ours says 9R65.


I had a look again - it must have been my angle that I was trying to read it at before as why I thought I saw 9R66 but this other time I looked I now read 9R65. I think it might have been because of the font and the angle. Perhaps it might have been the light.

Oh well - not to worry... my watch says 9R65 on the dial and on the movement.


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

adi4 said:


> Just got this SBGX061 in today, and all I can say is "Wow". Fits like a glove and the finishing is impeccable:
> 
> View attachment 1433889


Great deep black dial


----------



## Fastdriver (Mar 15, 2014)

My SBGX103


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

3 years old and like it more each day...










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Back in the collection ..


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Another one ...


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

What made you get it back?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

AvantGardeTime said:


> What made you get it back?
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I always wanted to get one back. Now I had the right opportunity to get one BNIB from my preferred AD, Dan @ Timeless Luxury Watches and hence, wasted no time. It is just too gorgeous to neglect. With the MSRP down to 6500 bucks, the deal becomes even sweeter


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome, congrats!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Grand Seiko Diver again ..


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

This is a nice chunk of metal to have on your wrist










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Ali (Feb 3, 2014)

I need a GS diver, hi-beat and quartz!


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Cheaper by the dozen!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jon Ali said:


> I need a GS diver, hi-beat and quartz!


WOW..... What a collection you have there!!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Jon Ali said:


> I need a GS diver, hi-beat and quartz!


Yo Jan! You need to start a thread and share your story mate! Cheers!


----------



## osmin (Jun 9, 2012)

Great picture Jon. Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Fastdriver (Mar 15, 2014)

SBGA031














and the SBGX103


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome pair :-!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## anakbebek (Jul 23, 2011)

One of the lucky 700... 44GS reissue


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

I am happy to rejoin this tread with my new SBGX093. :-!









Also, here was my last Grand Seiko (miss this one!) -


----------



## kwsoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Recent addition to my collection. The first GS with cal.3180 from 1962 that is chronometer-rated, before their own standard has been in place.


----------



## I_dont_need_another_watch (May 6, 2014)

Front View -










Back View -


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

From first day going to work @ 23 to becoming an old retired dude @ 70 with just one watch.


----------



## financ (Apr 12, 2011)

One is not enough


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## bbbc (May 5, 2014)

Courtesy of steppy (above), I present my first GS (and my first post here), SBGA003


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

bbbc said:


> Courtesy of steppy (above), I present my first GS (and my first post here), SBGA003
> 
> View attachment 1502730


Glad it go there safely, 3 days Uk to Canada aint bad

And you said in your post your "first" GS. Thats dangerous and expensive talk !!!!


----------



## bbbc (May 5, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Glad it go there safely, 3 days Uk to Canada aint bad
> 
> And you said in your post your "first" GS. Thats dangerous and expensive talk !!!!


I hope to continue to contribute to my collection in the future


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

This vintage 5645 makes me pretty confident that any new GS's I have/buy will continue to look incredible through the years...


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Driving to work


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Pleased to have an SBGX093 back on my wrist. I had a couple of minor issues with the first one, and my favorite Japanese AD took good care of me. My replacement arrived yesterday.

Such a satisfying watch to wear!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

kwcross said:


> Pleased to have an SBGX093 back on my wrist. I had a couple of minor issues with the first one, and my favorite Japanese AD took good care of me. My replacement arrived yesterday.
> 
> Such a satisfying watch to wear!


Never noticed what a beautiful case this model has. Love those end links too.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hale color said:


> Never noticed what a beautiful case this model has. Love those end links too.


Today is the first time I've noticed the full case design on this model, and it is very nice! Not your usual GS case for sure, and it looks beautiful.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

anakbebek said:


> One of the lucky 700... 44GS reissue


The perfect watch.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

One more for this wonderful pictionary of Grand Seikos! The sbgw046. Cheers!









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

lethaltoes said:


> One more for this wonderful pictionary of Grand Seikos! The sbgw046. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 1509163
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

SBGR081


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Some new ones from JCK:


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

These are the first real photos (that I know of anyway) of the SBGH035, and man it looks good.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

And of course, a new LE spring drive:










Can you spot the lion?














































Some photo comparisons with the SBGH001:



















Check out our hands on editorial here: New Grand Seiko Models for 2014 | Timeless Luxury Watches


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

WOW!!


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

That green dial is mesmerising!


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

SBGJ005 released tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

I came to buy SBGJ005. 2 hours before opening. No one.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

1 hours before opening. Carpet was placed
. No one.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

poppo said:


> 1 hours before opening. Carpet was placed
> . No one.
> 
> 
> ...


If I lived in Japan, I'd be there, LOL! I have to wait for the postman


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Domo said:


> If I lived in Japan, I'd be there, LOL! I have to wait for the postman


Thank you!
I Get This.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

8 minutes and no wrist shot yet? You must mesmerized by that gorgeous dial 


-adi4


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

poppo said:


> Thank you!
> I Get This.
> 
> 
> ...


I get a cardboard box 
Still.......You may hear my delighted girly scream from Japan when I open up the little blue box and see that green dial staring up at me, LOL.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Domo said:


> I get a cardboard box
> Still.......You may hear my delighted girly scream from Japan when I open up the little blue box and see that green dial staring up at me, LOL.


What are you choice a prospex?
I can't get prospex.
But, I Could choose number.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

poppo said:


> What you choice a prospex?
> I can't get prospex.
> But, I Could choose number.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


There should be a Prospex SUN021P1 and a Grand Seiko SBGJ005 BOTH in the box! I can't wait!
If you're buying the SBGJ005, we'd all love a quick and dirty wrist shot :-!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Domo said:


> There should be a Prospex SUN021P1 and a Grand Seiko SBGJ005 BOTH in the box! I can't wait!
> If you're buying the SBGJ005, we'd all love a quick and dirty wrist shot :-!


That's great!

I am in the hospital now. I go back home, then I shoot SBGJ005.
Please you wait.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Time to update the signature I think!! 
Congratulations on your purchase! I think it's one of Grand Seiko's best!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

poppo said:


> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Excellent! If you don't mind Poppo, can you take a pic of the case side on the wrist? I'm curious as to how that case sits. Thanks!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

lethaltoes said:


> Excellent! If you don't mind Poppo, can you take a pic of the case side on the wrist? I'm curious as to how that case sits. Thanks!


Like this?





































Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes! Thank you very much! Much appreciated! 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Domo said:


> Time to update the signature I think!!
> Congratulations on your purchase! I think it's one of Grand Seiko's best!


I am sorry. I've seen a demonstration of the movement assembly of craftsmen Shizukuishi

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Lovely, I love the case (same as the SBGR083) and that Rotor!


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

That's a beautiful GS poppo. Wear it in safety and good health. On the street WIS will definitely notice the fine piece. I want one so bad myself!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bu11itt (Dec 9, 2013)

poppo said:


> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


I really should poke my head in here more often. That watch is sublime. If I were only in a watch buying place right now...


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

bu11itt said:


> I really should poke my head in here more often. That watch is sublime. If I were only in a watch buying place right now...


You better get into 'that place' quick-smart! They won't hang around for long ;-)


----------



## bu11itt (Dec 9, 2013)

Domo said:


> You better get into 'that place' quick-smart! They won't hang around for long ;-)


I've resigned myself to the fact that an 005 won't be mine (unless I pick one up later on the 2nd hand market). I'm just going to have to "settle" for the 001; woe is me&#8230;


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

bu11itt said:


> I've resigned myself to the fact that an 005 won't be mine (unless I pick one up later on the 2nd hand market). I'm just going to have to "settle" for the 001; woe is me&#8230;


First World Problems, lol

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

bu11itt said:


> I've resigned myself to the fact that an 005 won't be mine (unless I pick one up later on the 2nd hand market). I'm just going to have to "settle" for the 001; woe is me&#8230;


How come? There's only $500 separating them, isn't there?


----------



## bu11itt (Dec 9, 2013)

Domo said:


> How come? There's only $500 separating them, isn't there?


Oh it's less a function of the price and more a function of the time. My watch budget is pretty much blown this year and my recent Grand Seiko money went to this instead (my wife's hand not mine).



They came in pretty blueish green boxes...









If there happens to be an 005 left in the 1st quarter next year (not likely) then it's more likely to be mine; otherwise I'll pick up the 001 when I feel like it.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Because I do not speak English, I can not write reviews, but SBGJ is difficult to match the GMT and date.
I do want to change it to NATO, but it's so funny?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

poppo said:


> Because I do not speak English, I can not write reviews, but SBGJ is difficult to match the GMT and date.
> I do want to change it to NATO, but it's so funny?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Grand Seiko GMT mechanicals don't have a quick-set date, it takes about an hour to roll over, and you use the hour hand to adjust the date manually. I haven't played with the new hi-beat GMTs but perhaps it's the same?


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Domo said:


> Grand Seiko GMT mechanicals don't have a quick-set date, it takes about an hour to roll over, and you use the hour hand to adjust the date manually. I haven't played with the new hi-beat GMTs but perhaps it's the same?


Yes.
You set the date by turning the hour hand. GMT hand is linked with the minute hand.
So I will adjust the time by following these steps:

Step 1. Crown is 2nd position. I adjust the GMT hand.

Step 2. Crown is 1st position. I adjust the hour hand. At this time, I match the day before the date.

Step 3. Crown is 2nd position. I adjust the GMT hand, to match the hour hand, minute hand, date.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

bu11itt said:


> I've resigned myself to the fact that an 005 won't be mine (unless I pick one up later on the 2nd hand market). I'm just going to have to "settle" for the 001; woe is me&#8230;


I looked a 001 is little cream color.
001 is clearly visible beautiful texture than 005.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

This thread is seriously making me the most angry and jealous person ever. I'm still waiting for my SBGA029 to come in. Should be another month or so. Ugh. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## skx1200 (Jan 31, 2014)

My new addition SBGA081 Spring Drive in titanium case........


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Damn. I came back from Japan at the wrong time!!!!

Very nice green Dial

Heres my contribution


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

CitizenM said:


>


That's just incredible! Cheers!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow skx1200!! That's an absolutely TOP SHELF Grand Seiko just there. Excellent choice and congratulations!! :-!:-!



hotmustardsauce said:


> Damn. I came back from Japan at the wrong time!!!!
> 
> Very nice green Dial
> 
> ...




Hey hotmustardsauce....What I did there.....Do you see it? ;-)


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

You have way too much time on your hands

Now see what i did there


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

hotmustardsauce said:


> You have way too much time on your hands
> 
> Now see what i did there


I know.......It's the 11th here and I wasn't even wearing a jumper :-(


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

I am jealous of SBGE021 and GS blue diver for long time


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Damn. I came back from Japan at the wrong time!!!!
> 
> Very nice green Dial
> 
> ...


What are you ate at there?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

poppo said:


> What are you ate at there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Had whale meat. Just wanted to try it. Was pretty cheap - 2000 yen for lunch.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Had whale meat. Just wanted to try it. Was pretty cheap - 2000 yen for lunch.


It is rare, but it is not delicious. Eat whale meat in Japan probably, it would be 0.01% of the people. However, for people of 0.01%, it is an important culture.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

SBGJ005's guarantee reached from Seiko. It's not a plastic card. It's a printed paper. I was a little disappointed.



















Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## osmin (Jun 9, 2012)

I love this Thread.
for nearly 4 months i am looking every other day in this thread? Why? I ordered my SBGA011 then. And it is still not here 
Would,someone please post a pic of a snowflake for me?


----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

osmin said:


> I love this Thread.
> for nearly 4 months i am looking every other day in this thread? Why? I ordered my SBGA011 then. And it is still not here
> Would,someone please post a pic of a snowflake for me?


Arrived yesterday! :-!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

poppo said:


> SBGJ005's guarantee reached from Seiko. It's not a plastic card. It's a printed paper. I was a little disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll be a plastic card if you requested for international warranty Poppo. Wako can arrange it. Cheers!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

lethaltoes said:


> It'll be a plastic card if you requested for international warranty Poppo. Wako can arrange it. Cheers!


Thank you. I want a plastic card!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Tom yam kung










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harsha_code (Jun 13, 2013)

Yup...i've decided. This is my favourite thread on WUS. Some of the pictures are absolutely spectacular! My first luxury watch will be a Grand Seiko. Sadly, its not going to be possible for a few more years. Keep it coming guys!


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

Back to a classic...


----------



## seong350 (Sep 3, 2012)

love the classic vintage GSs!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastdriver (Mar 15, 2014)

My GS









From Left to right: SBGX103, SBGH001, SBGE005 and SBGA031


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

This on the way, 9f 200mtr


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

My one and only 029 finally arrived yesterday, and it is lovely. 










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

daveya said:


> This on the way, 9f 200mtr


Very nice! I've been tempted by these last generation GS's for travel use because of the independent hour hand. Looks a lot sportier than my current SBGX061, so I would feel less guilty using it for sporty activities and getting it scratched a bit 

Post more pics and your thoughts on it when you get it please


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Will do


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

I love green. But it's look like black.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk.
Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

I give my SBGX063 a new friend for its first year of service =)
It is Fluco Horween Shell Cordovan in brown.

















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

^^^^^
Awesome!! You see so few Grand Seikos on straps....Dunno why - they look great on em.


----------



## bu11itt (Dec 9, 2013)

Domo said:


> ^^^^^
> Awesome!! You see so few Grand Seikos on straps....Dunno why - they look great on em.


I completely agree. I've been trying to find a strap worthy of my SBGR083, but the 19mm lugs make it difficult. I know I'll probably have to have one made, so I've been hesitant to try it until I knew what I wanted.


----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)

I love my 37mm quartz 


























I bought the watch this year Feb , and after comparing it side by side with the 15450ST Royal oak , I sold the latter and keep the quartz.

Everyone who owns a GS is a winner!!


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

daveya said:


> This on the way, 9f 200mtr


This look a SGBF021 to me and thus nof a 9F but a 8J56. Am I missing something?


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

What's the difference between the Grand Seiko SBGX063 and SBGX005?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Dareius said:


> What's the difference between the Grand Seiko SBGX063 and SBGX005?


The movement is the same, it's just a few visual differences. The bracelet on the 005 is different, as well as the shape of the hands and indices, and the case is a different shape as well. Also, the 005 is 36.5mm vs 37mm and 116g vs 134g. I prefer the look of the 063 if it was me deciding....


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

I can FINALLY contribute to this thread after following it for so long. Arrived in the post this morning from Texas. It's the first one (GS) I've ever seen in the steel and the WUS community was right again...perfection! Just have to re-size the bracelet for my thin wrists but the case size should be spot on for me.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sgt. Angle said:


> I can FINALLY contribute to this thread after following it for so long. Arrived in the post this morning from Texas. It's the first one (GS) I've ever seen in the steel and the WUS community was right again...perfection! Just have to re-size the bracelet for my thin wrists but the case size should be spot on for me.
> 
> View attachment 1541946


What a gorgeous piece!

Congrat


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

*****WARNING: NSFP (not safe for purists)*****

'VINTAGE' GRAND SEIKO '8N65-9021'.

-'Orphaned' 8N65 GS movement & dial c.1993 (+/-10secs per year).
I picked the 8N65 movement up on the 'bay about 11 months ago. I'm pretty sure the original case was scrapped for gold value, as they were heavily 18K accented.

-7N42-9021 case (1996).
Being a vintage kinda guy, I tried unsuccessfully to transplant the movement into some '60s & '70s Seiko cases, but always had stem alignment/operational issues with the depth of the case, etc. also, getting the exact inner diameter measurements, so that there was no dial movement, proved difficult. Plus, the cases were always a little heavy style-wise for the design details of the 8N65 dial. So I decided I was best to source a contemporary (1990s) case. This 7N42 case was the closest I could find, and even though it was thinner than my favoured '60s & '70s Seiko cases, still had that 'classic' thick-lugged Seiko dress watch style.

-1960s Seiko 'Beads of Rice' bracelet.
My favourite style of vintage Seiko bracelet, a nice match to the later case, and gives it that 'retro' look & feel I like.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

This cocktails name is "Grand Seiko". My Grand seiko and "Grand Seiko"

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

poppo said:


> This cocktails name is "Grand Seiko". My Grand seiko and "Grand Seiko"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


had the chance to purchase one today but was in a rush and didn't have time to sort out the credit card issue. regretting the missed opportunity to own another LE Grand Seiko but come to think of it, the black sbgj003 was really what I wanted. Sbgj001 was equally pretty but too similar to my sbgr081.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

SBGR081 on dark brown leather...


----------



## poloz (Dec 2, 2013)

Greetings from Indonesia! Hi everyone!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

moyski said:


> had the chance to purchase one today but was in a rush and didn't have time to sort out the credit card issue. regretting the missed opportunity to own another LE Grand Seiko but come to think of it, the black sbgj003 was really what I wanted. Sbgj001 was equally pretty but too similar to my sbgr081.


Please show me your LE.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

This was my wife's idea. She asked me to hold still because the GS was on the perfect angle =) 

























Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

poppo said:


> Please show me your LE.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


SBGR081 already posted. Hoping to add another in a few days!;-)


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

PK-GAT said:


> This was my wife's idea. She asked me to hold still because the GS was on the perfect angle =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on to that woman!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

moyski said:


> SBGR081 already posted. Hoping to add another in a few days!;-)


Is it #664?
This image is 44GS from seiko website










The only difference is the buckle of the belt.
Vintage is "Grand Seiko".
Reprint is "GS".

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

PK-GAT said:


> This was my wife's idea. She asked me to hold still because the GS was on the perfect angle =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks absolutely gorgeous! And the Missus taken a perfect picture! What model? And which strap?


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Following this thread is making me realize one Grand a Seiko isn't enough in my collection.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

JPfeuffer said:


> Following this thread is making me realize one Grand a Seiko isn't enough in my collection.


I agree, that's why #3 (technically 4 if you count vintage Grand Quartz) is on the way to me now. 

I disagree with those that say all GS's look alike. There's a general design philosophy they follow, but the styles are varied enough to build quite a collection if you stuck with just GS.

-adi4


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

ibbz said:


> That looks absolutely gorgeous! And the Missus taken a perfect picture! What model? And which strap?


Thanks. It's SBGX063 with brown Fluco Horween Shell Cordovan strap.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

Surprised to see this available, I wasn't able to resist! My 2nd and for sure not the last GS...









with that serial number, it was a no-brainer!









like previously mentioned, there may be similarities but the details differentiate it from other GS!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

moyski said:


> Surprised to see this available, I wasn't able to resist! My 2nd and for sure not the last GS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! Do you have a No.3? Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

poppo said:


> OMG!!! Do you have a No.3? Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


First I saw was #14 and asked to reserve that. When I came back #3 was sitting in the display case. Was also reserved but buyer didn't come back. The rest is history. 2 SBGJ005 available in that store that day!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

WOW congratulations on your SBGJ! :-!


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

So with any new watch purchase, part of the fun is looking at a watch from every angle. Trying to find new details that make a watch unique. When I received my SBGJ005, my heart skipped a beat (more actually), when I noticed that the second hand had a defect. There was a slight bend near the tip going down to the dial. I immediately emailed Seiko Customer Service thinking that I needed to return the watch for repair or replacement. A few hours passed but I received a reply. To my relief, it turns out that the bend was really part of the design specifically for the SBGJ005. Tried to take a photo and this is the best shot I can muster...








To other and future SBGJ005 owners, please ease my mind even more and show the tip of your second hand! It's a bit off putting at first but I wonder why they did this? Are there other LE's with this kind of detail?


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

moyski said:


> So with any new watch purchase, part of the fun is looking at a watch from every angle. Trying to find new details that make a watch unique. When I received my SBGJ005, my heart skipped a beat (more actually), when I noticed that the second hand had a defect. There was a slight bend near the tip going down to the dial. I immediately emailed Seiko Customer Service thinking that I needed to return the watch for repair or replacement. A few hours passed but I received a reply. To my relief, it turns out that the bend was really part of the design specifically for the SBGJ005. Tried to take a photo and this is the best shot I can muster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my SBGJ005.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

poppo said:


> This is my SBGJ005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Poppo! Now I know that bend is really intended to be there! I wonder why?


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

moyski said:


> Thanks Poppo! Now I know that bend is really intended to be there! I wonder why?


The second hand is on the most top. I think I would have been easy to see the second hand bend.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

movement seems to have settled down these past few days...


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

New HAQ arrival from Japan. I thought it would be pretty hard to live up to the current 9F line of GS's, but this older model (SBGF017) is a stunner as well. Love the textured dial and hour markers, not to mention the two reasons I originally got it for: independently adjustable hour hand and lume!

This will probably be my travel and light sport watch going forward. Should complement my SBGX061 quite nicely and provide some features that I thought were a bit lacking on that model.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

adi4 said:


> New HAQ arrival from Japan. I thought it would be pretty hard to live up to the current 9F line of GS's, but this older model (SBGF017) is a stunner as well. Love the textured dial and hour markers, not to mention the two reasons I originally got it for: independently adjustable hour hand and lume!
> 
> This will probably be my travel and light sport watch going forward. Should complement my SBGX061 quite nicely and provide some features that I thought were a bit lacking on that model.
> 
> View attachment 1554956


Very Good 8J Quartz, surprisingly this version has lume and adjustable hour hand but next version - 9F doesn't. Kinda surprising!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

adi4 said:


> New HAQ arrival from Japan. I thought it would be pretty hard to live up to the current 9F line of GS's, but this older model (SBGF017) is a stunner as well. Love the textured dial and hour markers, not to mention the two reasons I originally got it for: independently adjustable hour hand and lume!
> 
> This will probably be my travel and light sport watch going forward. Should complement my SBGX061 quite nicely and provide some features that I thought were a bit lacking on that model.


Great choice!!! :-!

I like the ones with the 12 sided bezel as well.


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

PK-GAT said:


> Thanks. It's SBGX063 with brown Fluco Horween Shell Cordovan strap.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


I just had mine delivered from DHL today! Need couple of links taken out, absolutely gorgeous, thanks for inspiring me to buy one!


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

My new Grand Seiko..










very happy with it!

Gorgeous watch!


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

The sun finally came out! Wanted to capture the color and texture of the dial...


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

I love green dials!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I miss having a Grand Seiko in my collection. With only one spot left in my watchbox I am going to save it for a Grand Seiko. Probably SBGR051. I had the black dial SBGR053 but went on to try other things but I haven't found anything else that gives me the same feeling as a GS.

The problem is I know if I buy the first one .....that eventually will lead to another and another....


----------



## Gibraltar (May 8, 2011)

Here is mine, just picked it up a couple days ago. Thought people might like to see it on a leather strap. I must say I think it looks even better than on the bracelet!


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Put up a comparison on the HAQ forum between these two bad boys, but thought you guys might enjoy some of the pics


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

seong350 said:


> love the classic vintage GSs!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So gorgeous! And here's mine below, the modern reincarnation. (Photo taken with a cellphone camera in the dark -- sorry.)










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibraltar (May 8, 2011)

I was in the car today (not driving, just so we're clear!), and the sun was hitting my watch. I doubt there are many watches that can make such a beautiful reflection, and you can read the time off it too!


----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)

My duo quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Bangbro said:


> My duo quartz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is attractive!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## CNC-Tech (Jun 30, 2014)

GS Spring Drive SBGA093


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

sergio65 said:


>


That is such a stunning watch.
I must get its brother, the SBGV005 with the champaign dial.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

sure the champaign dial is nice, I already have a GS with a champaign dial (SBGT035), so I picked this one instead

... now that I own both types, I like both but the black face is more versatile and more subtle ...

I still wear both of them though


----------



## flameboy54 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I've always been a watch fan and turn a Seiko fan when my dad gave me his "5" many years ago. Been lusting for a GS and finally pulled the trigger!! I'm now a proud owner of a SBGR051!! Between my daily rotations of a Monster on mesh and a Rolex 6694 oyster, this is by far the most comfortable bracelet. I just moulds to your wrist. I love it!! I'm now on a search to find a tapered leather bracelet. Any suggestions on where to go??


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

flameboy54 said:


> I'm now on a search to find a tapered leather bracelet. Any suggestions on where to go??


It depends on the size of your lug width, but Seiya Japan sells a very nice genuine Grand Seiko crocodile strap (tapered). In the picture it looks plain, but in real life, it's super supple and obviously high quality.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the SBGR051 mroe and more every time I see it.
I have no regrets selling my black dialed SBGR053 because it had to go at the time, but realize that the shapeand proportion of the case is perfect for my wrist and the execution and finish flawless on these watches. I was considering pulling the trigger on a HAQ version of a Grand Seiko but think I'll save up for another auto.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SBGV005

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

I'm going to Shizukuishi. I assemble the 9S movement.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

poppo said:


> I'm going to Shizukuishi. I assemble the 9S movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow-what a great job to have! Cool looking train too:-!


----------



## seong350 (Sep 3, 2012)

GS in Hong Kong


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

poppo said:


> I'm going to Shizukuishi. I assemble the 9S movement.
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


You mean, you're going to Shizuku-ishi for a tour and they're letting you assemble a 9S, or are you a watchmaker at Shizuku-ish and that's your job?

Either way, take pics!!!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

poppo said:


> I'm going to Shizukuishi. I assemble the 9S movement.


Seriously? What a great job you have!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

It won't job. I went to factory tour at Shizukuishi. I was overhauled 9S65. And I was assembled it.



















And Japanese high speed railway.



















Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Google Translate is horrible from Japanese to English. It's not Poppo's fault at all.

Can someone PM Poppo and get details on what's going on? I'm really intrigued. Does he work there, or did he just tour? I'm thinking he toured.


----------



## mr_hercules (Feb 19, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Google Translate is horrible from Japanese to English. It's not Poppo's fault at all.
> 
> Can someone PM Poppo and get details on what's going on? I'm really intrigued. Does he work there, or did he just tour? I'm thinking he toured.


Toured by the looks of it.


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

I miss Japan


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sorry,I can not speak English....


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

When I bought SBGJ005, I signed up to the lottery of the factory tour of Shizukuishi. At a later date, invitation the winners are wearing, I was written assemble 9S movement in the it.
And yesterday, I went to factory tour of Shizukuishi. I toured the factory first. I heard some interesting stories. 

#1. Was processed from all raw materials, other ruby ​​is assembled at the factory. 

#2. He have made from raw materials also tool. 

#3. The overhaul of the machine quartz shock before, he are using still.

#4. The date change from past 12 o'clock, it was demand of customers in Japan.

After that, I made a practice of assembling 9S movement. On top of the desk, 9S65 movement and tools is was put. The overhaul it, it seems assemble. It was different from my imagination, but it was fun. He showed me a prototype of GS limited edition of JDM to last.

Added
Photo shoot in the factory had been prohibited.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks, Poppo. That makes sense.

That must have been an amazing tour. I wish I could do the same some day.


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

Grand Seiko Historical SBGV009 57GS reissue. A symphony of lights and shadows on the wrist.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

SBGR061


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Up in Amhearst Mass. for a wedding close friend was getting married. I was in the groomsman party and was very pleased how my GS High Beat looked with a tux!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

poppo said:


>


The workstation is class. Each watchmaker sits at a very nice "bench."


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

JPfeuffer said:


> Up in Amhearst Mass. for a wedding close friend was getting married. I was in the groomsman party and was very pleased how my GS High Beat looked with a tux!
> View attachment 1581029


This looks fantastic.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Grab and go in style. I can put this watch down for a few days and then strap it on without worrying about resetting anything.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

JPfeuffer said:


> View attachment 1581029


This is how I like to mentally visualise myself, LOL.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

powerband said:


> The workstation is class. Each watchmaker sits at a very nice "bench."


This bench is tailor-made of "NANBU TANSU" the traditional crafts of Iwate.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

JPfeuffer said:


> Up in Amhearst Mass. for a wedding close friend was getting married. I was in the groomsman party and was very pleased how my GS High Beat looked with a tux!
> View attachment 1581024
> View attachment 1581025
> View attachment 1581027
> ...


I LOVE that watch. But honestly, it looks terrible with the tux and calls far too much attention to itself and you. Some times only a formal dress watch will do.

But man, i want that watch.


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

Let's bump this thread.

Grand Seiko historical SBGV009 57GS.









The Grand Seiko historical collection:
GS SBGW033 (1st GS 1960), SBGV009 (57GS 1964), SBGW047 (44GS 1967).


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

DCOmegafan said:


> I LOVE that watch. But honestly, it looks terrible with the tux and calls far too much attention to itself and you. Some times only a formal dress watch will do.
> 
> But man, i want that watch.


Well that's like saying "your girlfriend/wife is too pretty to accompany you to the wedding!"  J/k
No, it's got some flash... particularly alongside that band he wears. Obviously this is not a traditional gentleman. More of a younger look. Maybe even a little bit 'rock star.' Personally, I think it looks pretty dashing.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

It didn't call any attention to anyone. I took these pics with it exposed to post here but 99% of the evening it was under the cuffs. I wasn't that concerned when the groom was wearing his Suunto Core Alu all black with his tux. So nobody was judging me and my beautifully high polished GS lmao


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

JPfeuffer said:


> It didn't call any attention to anyone. I took these pics with it exposed to post here but 99% of the evening it was under the cuffs. I wasn't that concerned when the groom was wearing his Suunto Core Alu all black with his tux. So nobody was judging me and my beautifully high polished GS lmao


I would have judged you for not exposing it 99% of the evening!

(Any picture of the bridesmaids exposed?)


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Just me and my Seiko. Feeling grand.


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

SBGR071


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

_"I LOVE that watch. But honestly, it looks terrible with the tux and calls far too much attention to itself and you. Some times only a formal dress watch will do._

_But man, i want that watch."_

_"Terrible"? Wow thats harsh makes me feel like I choose a 60mm Invicta Russian Diver to wear _:-d_ I guess I"m not that traditional. I think the SBGH001 (and many other GS models) at 40mm makes a perfect dress watch in this day and age with a tux, suite or jeans and button down shirt. Especially at slightly over 6ft and 210 pounds it doesn't stand out that much. Besides...when wearing a GS what is wrong with a little attention anyway? I have a few formal dress watches and some nice vintage ones also but they are too small and too bland for me to be wearing on a day I'm standing out with a tux, no matter what watch or jewelry I choose. Do we walk around with our watches and hope nobody notices them? LOL. The only time that may be applicable to me is if I'm in a dark alley in parts unknown.

_


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

JPfeuffer said:


> _"I LOVE that watch. But honestly, it looks terrible with the tux and calls far too much attention to itself and you. Some times only a formal dress watch will do._
> 
> _But man, i want that watch."_
> 
> ...


It looks great; such a versatile piece (like the venerable, go anywhere Rolex DJ)!!! From a ballroom to the beach and everything in between! Wear that beauty with pride!


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

That contrasty red/orange around the dial... superb


Frogman4me said:


> SBGR071


----------



## jayhall0315 (Nov 27, 2013)

JP, any man who knows about Grand Seiko is usually someone either on the road to or already well acquainted with excellence and good taste. With no disrespect intended, I would like to help you out a bit. (I don't mean to be rude) Any occasion requiring a dinner suit (tuxedo) is not an event where one worries about the time. It is meant to honor or celebrate someone or something else (like the bride, or the opera, etc..) and checking your watch is gauche. Before the 1950s, watches were not worn with dinner suits (back then, men of taste carried a pocketwatch in their waistcoat) and after the 1950s, most men's fashion experts recommend a minimal all black sleek formal design that ideally is never seen.
As to the dinner suit, two styles are acceptable, peak lapel or shawl. Only Americans who rent their tuxs wear a notch lapel. (I am joking, but hopefully you catch the point) The notch lapel is derived from the day suit and later the business suit which has no place at a formal event. Dinner suits are to be worn only after dark and a pen is never, ever worn in the breast pocket. I know it must seem I am coming down hard on you but since you have the means to afford excellence, it only seems right that the rest of your rig match. Here is a site you might enjoy:

Black Tie Guide | Classic Black Tie: Introduction


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

jayhall0315 said:


> JP, any man who knows about Grand Seiko is usually someone either on the road to or already well acquainted with excellence and good taste. With no disrespect intended, I would like to help you out a bit. (I don't mean to be rude) Any occasion requiring a dinner suit (tuxedo) is not an event where one worries about the time. It is meant to honor or celebrate someone or something else (like the bride, or the opera, etc..) and checking your watch is gauche. Before the 1950s, watches were not worn with dinner suits (back then, men of taste carried a pocketwatch in their waistcoat) and after the 1950s, most men's fashion experts recommend a minimal all black sleek formal design that ideally is never seen.
> As to the dinner suit, two styles are acceptable, peak lapel or shawl. Only Americans who rent their tuxs wear a notch lapel. (I am joking, but hopefully you catch the point) The notch lapel is derived from the day suit and later the business suit which has no place at a formal event. Dinner suits are to be worn only after dark and a pen is never, ever worn in the breast pocket. I know it must seem I am coming down hard on you but since you have the means to afford excellence, it only seems right that the rest of your rig match. Here is a site you might enjoy:
> 
> Black Tie Guide | Classic Black Tie: Introduction


Sorry, but... :roll:... Te he...

Let's get back to posting Grand Seikos!


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks to Dan from Timeless Luxury, I am now a proud owner of SBGA029, Grand Seiko diver !
It has been a week since I owned SBGA029. GS diver is bigger and heavier than I originally expected.
GS diver is unmistakably a seiko diver. I am glad that there is a clear distinction from Rolex Submariner. 
I am always in awe with Grand Seiko. Workmanship and quality of their watches are something to savour.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

dressing down the SBGJ005 with a smooth dark brown leather strap. God bless drilled lugs!!


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

Are king seikos grand enough to play? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## I_dont_need_another_watch (May 6, 2014)

My First GS a couple of months back -


----------



## I_dont_need_another_watch (May 6, 2014)

And then i got this one last week -


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My SBGV005


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

Hope to get a GS next year, but still deciding if I should get a GS Diver or a classic dress GS. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

my amateur attempt at macro shots using an iphone and a 10x loupe


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

tunafan said:


> Here's mine


does the 6146 also have a kanji date wheel? or western only?


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

Unfortunately there's no kanji date wheel on the 6146.


----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)

moyski said:


> my amateur attempt at macro shots using an iphone and a 10x loupe


Awesome pics! Thanks. I'll have to try with mine.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Crazy reflections


----------



## upsdelivery (May 6, 2014)

From my tumblr:
- Page 1 of 2


----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)

All quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

Still loving my snowflake, but it's got some new competition now.


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

This is my favorite thread on this site! Here are the ones I own at the moment . . . more coming soon.

From front to back SBGX059, SBGT035, SBGR053, SBGX091


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

This thread just kills me. Everything from the vintage KS to the most recent SDs...Such perfection.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My SBGA083. Lovely watch


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Now showing: SBGJ005
Coming soon: Review


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

EnochRoot said:


> Still loving my snowflake, but it's got some new competition now.
> 
> View attachment 1631113


Very nice! I love the Credor GMT; that specific model has caught my attention recently. Do you have happen to have any additional pictures laying around? :-!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

vintage navitimer said:


> This is my favorite thread on this site! Here are the ones I own at the moment . . . more coming soon.
> 
> From front to back SBGX059, SBGT035, SBGR053, SBGX091


I would be remiss if I didn't admit to thinking that I was the only individual in the Pittsburgh, PA area with a Grand Seiko Magnetic Resistance quartz, LOL. Very nice 091!

"How yinz guys doing?", says my 093 to your amazing GS lineup.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

Domo said:


> Now showing: SBGJ005
> Coming soon: Review


What a tease! But this is gonna be good!


----------



## Snuggie (Nov 22, 2013)

The LE SBGA105G...


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like there is a future WIS in the making.



-pplz- said:


>


----------



## romaf06 (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Friday folks! Here is my beauty


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

Today I took my son and my SBGA095 for a walk on the beach.
Near Rotterdam, NL - probably the last warm & sunny day of the year...


----------



## romaf06 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

SBGX093 today -

*‏*


----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just arrived from Japan...


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

kwcross said:


> I would be remiss if I didn't admit to thinking that I was the only individual in the Pittsburgh, PA area with a Grand Seiko Magnetic Resistance quartz, LOL. Very nice 091!
> 
> "How yinz guys doing?", says my 093 to your amazing GS lineup.


One of the nicest looking GS for sure. Love that chapter ring


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

amuro said:


>


first GS i've seen on a nato strap. i have to say, it works!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

+0/-0 after 32 hours oh, and they look good too


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

This has got to be the best thread on this entire website.


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Domo said:


> This has got to be the best thread on this entire website.


They're not 100% in sync!








Mine from a couple of weeks back captured by my phone in dodgy lighting at a wedding reception for wife's best friend. Looked ok with it in a suit - one of the odd occasions I slap the suit on. Got a new camera recently, might see if I can set up something to resemble a light box and see if I can get some nicer photos of it.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

dero said:


> They're not 100% in sync!
> View attachment 1753530
> 
> 
> Mine from a couple of weeks back captured by my phone in dodgy lighting at a wedding reception for wife's best friend. Looked ok with it in a suit - one of the odd occasions I slap the suit on. Got a new camera recently, might see if I can set up something to resemble a light box and see if I can get some nicer photos of it.


Just wow! Those are amazing pieces guys:]

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I challenge any WIS with a valid credit card to go through 80 pages of this thread and not take out that credit card to order one! Some movement shots...


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

amuro said:


>


May I ask which model is that please? It looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

TheGodlenGopher said:


> May I ask which model is that please? It looks absolutely gorgeous.


It's either the SBGF021 or 019, hard to tell. My bet is on SBGF021, it looks more black than blue.


----------



## anaklutchu (Aug 30, 2013)

Just wanna share my shot for GS. enjoy











::cheers


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-w...iko-much-less-quartz-1137210.html#post8894266


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

TheGodlenGopher said:


> May I ask which model is that please? It looks absolutely gorgeous.


SBGF019, blue dial.


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

Trying it out on leather today, what do you think?


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

gsroppsa said:


> Trying it out on leather today, what do you think?


Have you thought about a custom strap, preferably with a matching arc to the case's, and maybe even padded to mirror the lug profile too?


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

New black alligator on the SBGF019, I think it looks quite stunning with this combination. The subtle blue in the dial pops a bit more than when it's on a bracelet:


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

Zaratsu polish!


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

My SBGA025


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

I am having too much fun with this macro lens for my phone


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

moyski said:


> I am having too much fun with this macro lens for my phone


Gorgeous! May i know what this macro lens for your phone is? I want one!


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

Froggo said:


> Gorgeous! May i know what this macro lens for your phone is? I want one!


unfortunately it doesn't have any branding on it. I just saw it in this shop D2 over at Narita. kind of like a Japanese Home Depot. weird place to find a macro lens but it does the job pretty well! and it only cost less than $20!!


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

moyski said:


> unfortunately it doesn't have any branding on it. I just saw it in this shop D2 over at Narita. kind of like a Japanese Home Depot. weird place to find a macro lens but it does the job pretty well! and it only cost less than $20!!


Thanks for your help  is it like one of those lens things you stick on the iphone camera? I always wondered how well they worked.. Seems like they do the job fine!


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

Froggo said:


> Thanks for your help  is it like one of those lens things you stick on the iphone camera? I always wondered how well they worked.. Seems like they do the job fine!


yup it's that kind of lens! the macro cones attached to a wide angle lense. the wide angle is not so good though.


----------



## straightsix (Sep 8, 2014)

Great shots friends!


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

While in Japan last week I bought two new ones. One SBGH00E (yup, that is correct) from the Morioka factory. It had a gold rotor with inscription in Japanese saying "Shizukuishi Highend Watches Studio".





They have been selling gold rotor ones at the factory (and only here) for 9 years. Totally 300 of some select models have left the factory. Probably no more than 20-30 pieces of any model makes this quite rare.



The other one I got from Wako, an SBGH013, love the applied numbers on the dial.



I also got a chance to visit the tower...


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Molle said:


> While in Japan last week I bought two new ones. One SBGH00E (yup, that is correct) from the Morioka factory. It had a gold rotor with inscription in Japanese saying "Shizukuishi Highend Watches Studio".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-!:-!


----------



## straightsix (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi all im new here and just bought My new sbgx059 and its stuning! Got it just yesterday,

Great forum by the way!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's some closeups from a different thread


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

just because...


----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)

Molle said:


> While in Japan last week I bought two new ones. One SBGH00E (yup, that is correct) from the Morioka factory. It had a gold rotor with inscription in Japanese saying "Shizukuishi Highend Watches Studio".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Snuggie (Nov 22, 2013)

SBGA105








SBGE001


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## m102486 (Apr 20, 2011)

One of my favorite watch.

SBGW003








I got a small wrist, at 36mm it wears very comfortable.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

Couple of happy snaps of my recently acquired GS SBGR059. While some would say otherwise, the lightweight makes this watch supremely comfortable and more practical than my other GS. This is one amazing dial that I can't wait to see in the sunlight tomorrow.


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

That dial! :-!
So much amazing in it!


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)




----------



## financ (Apr 12, 2011)

This one today


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Dareius said:


> What was the problem with your HI Beat 3600?
> Why you had to repair it?





lastshotkid said:


> +1


I don't know much about what was wrong with the watch, other than the timing and amplitude issues described above.

It seems as good as new after the repairs so all is well.


----------



## prosimian (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't think I've posted these here.

I currently have two;

SBGX117 - 200m quartz diver

















SBGM001 - mechanical GMT (discontinued).


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## tdunn (May 28, 2010)

Brand new today - love it


----------



## poloz (Dec 2, 2013)

SBGA105 Spring Drive

Love it!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

kwcross said:


>


Very cool._*.REALLY*_ like this one :-! . I'm gonna have to go hit the Seiko boutique & check it out.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks to all posters for the magnificent photo's ..... inspiring to say the least.



-pplz- said:


>


So glad I found this photo.... extremely helpfull for size comparison info.
cheers


----------



## anakbebek (Jul 23, 2011)

SBGA105 ... Fascinating blue


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

seikomatic said:


>


Damm fine photograph...... i keep coming back for look after look. 
Congratulations on capturing the look so well.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Goddam Steppy! You've picked two fantastic models there. I wasn't sold initially on the self-dater reissue case but ermagerhd it's beautiful. Probably the most comfortable they've done. Great slope on 'dem lugs.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, I'd have to say the self dater case is a bit better than the 44gs! Really like it

BUT!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

What about this: An SBGA105 and a SBGJ005...._ in the same collection? _

Hnng!!


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Domo said:


> What about this: An SBGA105 and a SBGJ005...._ in the same collection? _
> 
> Hnng!!


I'll tell you this Domo, when I saw the A105 in person priced at roughly $5000, maybe even slightly less, I seriously considered having both in my collection!!! Plus my Snowflake!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Domo said:


> Goddam Steppy! You've picked two fantastic models there. I wasn't sold initially on the self-dater reissue case but ermagerhd it's beautiful. Probably the most comfortable they've done. Great slope on 'dem lugs.


Have to admit when I went for the SGBA105 I thought it was to be the dressier of my GS's. Turns out its the more sporty of the 2.

The SBGR083 has 19mm lugs which tapers to 18mm while the SBGA105 has 20mm lugs, also the bracelet is about 1mm thicker, which increases the weight on the wrist and feel of the bracelet, that and the more substantial lugs make it wear very differently to my 083, and far more comfortable, with the slope of the it lugs it hugs the wrist far better.


----------



## chichow (Apr 27, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> I'll tell you this Domo, when I saw the A105 in person priced at roughly $5000, maybe even slightly less, I seriously considered having both in my collection!!! Plus my Snowflake!


How do you feel about the height of the GMT compared to the other grand seiko's?

For me while I loooove the GMT complication, I've gotten used to my snowflake and just wasn't used to the increased height of the GMT


----------



## ddthanhbb (Sep 19, 2012)

My new Hi-Beat says hi to everyone


----------



## Seiko-man35 (Dec 4, 2014)

Got this today.... March 1969 4520-7000. What a watch!! Direct from Japan. stunning piece. Has some "burn" that happens with linen dials like the Panda but I like the character! Case and GS medallion are perfect!!


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

chichow said:


> How do you feel about the height of the GMT compared to the other grand seiko's?
> 
> For me while I loooove the GMT complication, I've gotten used to my snowflake and just wasn't used to the increased height of the GMT


Yes it is a thick watch. Another person I was with while wearing it even commented it looked pretty thick... Although that was a quartz watch person. But, I definitely was able to get used to it, and mind you that my wrist is under 6.5 inches, so relatively speaking most would have an easier time taking the thickness.

But no it doesn't hide its thickness, as the lugs do not have that much curvature on the wrist, plus the case rides taller on the wrist. Especially if you're used to the Snowflake lug curvature, not to mention the Snowflake's weight!
To get about the same bracelet fit on my SBGJ as on my Snowflake, it had to be sized a full link longer. All due to the case thickness, the straighter lugs, and probably to a small degree the slightly smaller case size.

It isn't giant and actually cumbersome by any means, but yeah that 14mm isn't masked in any way.


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

@tunafan

did you refurb your gold cap GS?


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

crazeazn said:


> @tunafan
> 
> did you refurb your gold cap GS?


I have no idea whether was it refurb I bought from a dealer.


----------



## psychobooe (Apr 27, 2014)

I officially joined the Grand Seiko club last week when my amazing wife completely surprised me with an SBGT015. The GS is in good company beside my other "grand" Seiko's. I also have a 5626-7000 King Seiko and two 9943-8040 Grand Quartz's. For the record, my wife wears the Grand Quartz with original bracelet, and the GQ on the strap is mine. I love the vintage Seiko's, but the GS is my definitely my favorite. Enjoy the pics. 
As always, inputs and critiques are always welcome. Thanks guys.


----------



## ddthanhbb (Sep 19, 2012)

Champagne vs Blue


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

most beloved little shiny


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Davidtan said:


> most beloved little shiny


Is this model a limited edition?


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

ddthanhbb said:


> Champagne vs Blue
> View attachment 2392713


SBGX063?


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

Dareius said:


> SBGX063?


I don't think so. The SBGX063 has silver/grey seconds hand instead of blue, plus the indices are different.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Dareius said:


> SBGX063?


SBGV00*5*


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dareius said:


> Is this model a limited edition?


Yup, SBGW047 aka 44GS


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

A little late...but these are literally my 2 grail watches. Great taste.



Jazzma
ster;4905758 said:


>


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

I've joined the club! albeit in ghetto-fashion....










cant wait to get it completely overhauled. needs a cla and some of the gold cap patched up, anybody know anybody?


----------



## ddthanhbb (Sep 19, 2012)

Dareius said:


> SBGX063?


 it's SBGV005 and it's discontinue version

SBGV005 | Grand Seiko | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## ddthanhbb (Sep 19, 2012)

My another GS 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Walli77jp (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

the blue black combi


----------



## Yrh0413 (Oct 3, 2014)

mirror mirror on the wall :-d


----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)

Today, almost done for the year


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Very impressive pictures of an impressive watch! Nice to see another GS MAGNETIC RESISTANT around here! My SBGX093 says こんにちは!


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello, Grand Seiko owners, I am planning to buy an SBGX095 or SBGX063. I need your opinion to know if the SBGX063 case, which measures 37mm looks good on a man's wrist or it looks better for a woman. 
Consider that I am currently wearing a 40mm Seiko, and it fits greatly on my wrist.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

kwcross said:


> Very impressive pictures of an impressive watch! Nice to see another GS MAGNETIC RESISTANT around here! My SBGX093 says こんにちは!


It's 2 against 1, buddy!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Domo said:


> It's 2 against 1, buddy!


LOL; there is no denying that the silver is beautiful! Seems that the black is a slightly less common version of an uncommon watch.


----------



## Walli77jp (Dec 27, 2014)

Happy New Year to everybody! 
The black dial version is impressive as well. The black on the GS is really something special. It is so deep and seems to swallow all light, like a black hole. I owned an SBGE001 before and loved that depth.


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy new year everyone,

may it be a good one and bring you more Grand Seikos 



tunafan said:


> Here's mine


Love the 62GS, but the 61GS Special really stands out with its super-rare original bracelet!
Congratulations - did you buy this last summer/fall on eBay (seller from Japan)?

Just please be very selective in case you decide to have the watch refurbished -
these sharp case lines are so easily destroyed by a cheap polish job, as can be seen on many of these Vintage Pieces...

Best
Hermann


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's the sbgh035! Cheers!


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

Is the snowflake really worth the premium? Ive only been to the snow once when I was little but it looks a little wooden to me. Then there is the high beat vs spring drive.


----------



## jannalitim (Jan 3, 2015)

Love my new Grand Seiko SBGX117 Quartz Diver​


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Backed my way into the club....

GS 6145 & KS 45


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Took this on its first trip last week. So happy to finally have a GMT watch.


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

gs 1st


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

I just put on a black leather nato strap on my steel version GS diver. I have to say, the bracelet was not the most satisfying in the GS diver. This leather nato option solves it !!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm rather new to the Grand Seiko club.
Had this beauty for just over a month.


----------



## Langs (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice!
Beautiful SBGR051.


----------



## Langs (Jan 25, 2015)

StartSomething said:


> Very nice!
> Beautiful SBGR051.


Thanks so much. I absolutely love it. Knocks the sock off my Oysterdate and 14060M. I'm definitely a convert to Grand Seiko and already eyeing up the quartz SBGV005!


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

SGBR037


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Wearing this one today; SBGX093. Make it a great week, everyone.


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

The humble SBGX059 on a Hirsch alligator strap


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

A classic...


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Need your assistance for those with the vintage GS or KS.

What brand straps have a 18mm width with a 15mm buckle?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

After reading all the hype, and seeing all the great photos of the GS, I found my favourite on the GS Website: The SBGX059, or SBGX061 with white or black dial. When I saw the white dial, I knew it was the one, although the black dial is stunning as well. My first glimpse of the Grand Seiko, and I bought it right away. This model has a 37mm case, and has the wonderful caliber 9F quartz movement. HEQ if there ever was one:





The quality of the GS watches is truly second-to-none.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

bbselement said:


> The humble SBGX059 on a Hirsch alligator strap
> 
> View attachment 2745425


Nothing humble about a Grand Seiko! ;-)


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> After reading all the hype, and seeing all the great photos of the GS, I found my favourite on the GS Website: The SBGX059, or SBGX061 with white or black dial. When I saw the white dial, I knew it was the one, although the black dial is stunning as well. My first glimpse of the Grand Seiko, and I bought it right away. This model has a 37mm case, and has the wonderful caliber 9F quartz movement. HEQ if there ever was one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pick up Carl, love these Grand Seiko's!
We get really stung on prices here in the UK though. :-(


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

My first GS, the SGBR081.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

spikeyadrian said:


> Great pick up Carl, love these Grand Seiko's!
> We get really stung on prices here in the UK though. :-(


We seem to be OK here in Canada, at least for the time being. Mind you, only one AD in the entire country. So far, the MSRP is $300 above that in the US. However, our currency has devalue lately so much, that I wouldn't be surprised to see an increase soon. For that reason, I decided to get this one sooner than I really expected.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

jswing said:


> My first GS, the SGBR081.


Nice choice for your first GS. It was my first as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willa1975 (Nov 17, 2013)

SBGJ003


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry for frequent post... But I really dig leather nato on my GS diver.. Here's another post with my GS HEQ .. I am already thinking about purchasing a hibeat watch.. Preferably a SBGH001...


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## chickennnho (Jan 27, 2015)

My first GS and i'm sure it's not the last

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Davidhu said:


>


inspiration!!!!!


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Yrh0413 said:


> mirror mirror on the wall :-d


Great picture, may I ask what reference this is?


----------



## jhe888 (May 14, 2012)

Tag for later.


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

shelfcompact said:


> Great picture, may I ask what reference this is?


It's the SBGE001. Truly a beautiful and unique piece with the sapphire bezel. Oh and here's mine for today.


----------



## Langs (Jan 25, 2015)

My new SBGV005


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

a couple of Quartz .. then.. silver and black coffe

SBGV011 124/900 and SBGV009 163/1200 by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Simple is Better
William


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

King Seiko 5626-7113


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Self Dater, on the included metal bracelet; I have yet to try the crocodile strap...


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Foxman2k said:


>


Beautiful; congrats!!!


----------



## jhe888 (May 14, 2012)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-grand-seiko-arrived-sbgx085-1573418.html

And here is a photo if you don't want to click. SBGX085.


----------



## splee (Feb 2, 2015)

Sharing my first GS the SBGH001.


----------



## Langs (Jan 25, 2015)

Just responding to a request for more pics


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Trying the crocodile strap!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks great. Which do you prefer?


----------



## bigsom (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

kwcross said:


> Self Dater, on the included metal bracelet; I have yet to try the crocodile strap...
> pics removed


The Self Dater is how I wish all GS looked like, without redundant abbreviations or pointless "automatic"/"spring drive"/"hi-beat". Great choice |>


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

splee said:


> Sharing my first GS the SBGH001.


That looks otherworldly my friend! Fantastic piece! Its brother says hi....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Foxman2k said:


> Looks great. Which do you prefer?


Hey Stephen; thanks for the kind words. Thus far, I prefer the metal bracelet.


----------



## splee (Feb 2, 2015)

lastshotkid said:


> That looks otherworldly my friend! Fantastic piece! Its brother says hi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend. Your GS looks great too.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

I wonder if there is a specific strap for the longer lugs of the SBGH001's and SBGH005's. Any information will be greatly appreciated. - Cheers!


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

This remains my favorite thread on the internet.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makhdoom (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## rollisays (May 21, 2013)

first day!!


----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

finally! with birthday serial!

INZ_3252 by inzite, on Flickr


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

rollisays said:


> first day!!


Nice one; congrats!


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

I really enjoy the SBGM025


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Just when I thought I loved it on the bracelet, now the strap is really getting some love!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Prefer it on the strap. Adds contrast.


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

-pplz- said:


> I really enjoy the SBGM025


A very nice piece, congrats and enjoy!
Best
H


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Makhdoom said:


>


Impeccable in every way


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

What a beautiful capture of SBGH001 !! The Best I have seen so far! Is this watch just as beautiful in the real life ?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I have to join the fun


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

freshprincechiro said:


> What a beautiful capture of SBGH001 !! The Best I have seen so far! Is this watch just as beautiful in the real life ?


It's crazy nice......lol it puts my other watches to shame.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

The deed is done. Greetings from Kyoto


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Ahriman4891 said:


> The deed is done. Greetings from Kyoto


Excellent, excellent choice!!! Now.....Put it on the bracelet!!


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Domo! I'll try the bracelet when I get back to NY, don't have my tools with me here. Although I really like it on leather, very classy and comfortable.


----------



## aero-engineer (Jan 22, 2015)

This is my GS SBGH031 Hi-Beat Limited Edition for 300 worldwide (especially in Asia). 

By the way, does anybody had a change to compare SBGE001, SBGE015, SBGE021 and SBGE029 at the same time? I am very excited about SBGE021 with the green dial, but there is no way to find it. I have a possibility to buy SBGE029, but in this case it could be another dark blue dial from GS as mine SBGH031.... And I am not sure about black/blue color combination as well. I saw SBGE001 already, tried on hand, I know it sounds weird, but I found them a bit cheaper look than even my SNA411.

So, what do you think? Or should I wait for Baselworld 2015, may be Seiko shows us something more exciting?


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Ahriman4891 said:


> Thanks Domo! I'll try the bracelet when I get back to NY, don't have my tools with me here. Although I really like it on leather, very classy and comfortable.


Congrats! Enjoy that beauty!

Strap versus bracelet? - so hard to decide!!


----------



## shaggyseiko (Jun 11, 2013)

Grand Seiko SBGE029 very nice sun burst dial!


----------



## aero-engineer (Jan 22, 2015)

To Shaggyseiko: could you show more pictures from different sides?


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

No Grand Seiko yet, but does this qualify?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

kwcross said:


> Congrats! Enjoy that beauty!
> 
> Strap versus bracelet? - so hard to decide!!


Mmmmmmm.......NOPE! Bracelet is best hee hee 

Something tells me that a few years down the track these are going to be sought after models....I think they were under appreciated new, but the very simple dial text treatment is unique to those models and I reckon people will really go for that.



aero-engineer said:


> This is my GS SBGH031 Hi-Beat Limited Edition for 300 worldwide (especially in Asia).
> 
> By the way, does anybody had a change to compare SBGE001, SBGE015, SBGE021 and SBGE029 at the same time? I am very excited about SBGE021 with the green dial, but there is no way to find it. I have a possibility to buy SBGE029, but in this case it could be another dark blue dial from GS as mine SBGH031.... And I am not sure about black/blue color combination as well. I saw SBGE001 already, tried on hand, I know it sounds weird, but I found them a bit cheaper look than even my SNA411.
> 
> So, what do you think? Or should I wait for Baselworld 2015, may be Seiko shows us something more exciting?


I hear some nice things are coming out as Basel....I hear *GREEN* things....But as to your question, I've never handled the 021 or 029 as they never made it here, but the SBGE015 is STUNNING! So supremely light, the two-tone treatment is incredibly classy and the two-tone clasp has micro-adjustments and a little gold GS badge. It's a true stunner in the GS lineup. If I didn't already have a 9R65 GS I'd buy it.



doomguy10011 said:


> No Grand Seiko yet, but does this qualify?


YES! :-!


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Domo said:


> Something tells me that a few years down the track these are going to be sought after models....I think they were under appreciated new, but the very simple dial text treatment is unique to those models and I reckon people will really go for that.


I held the SBGV011 next to the 007 (which I originally planned to get, as I thought 40mm was the way to go) and the 011 won. The beautifully balanced dial with "Seiko"-"Grand Seiko" visual rhyme simply looked much better. This is a keeper, I don't think I'll ever let it go.


----------



## kalibur (Sep 9, 2009)

.


----------



## shaggyseiko (Jun 11, 2013)

aero-engineer said:


> To Shaggyseiko: could you show more pictures from different sides?








please enjoy!


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

I never seen that one before. The dial looks fantastic.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

kwcross said:


> Ahriman4891 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Domo! I'll try the bracelet when I get back to NY, don't have my tools with me here. Although I really like it on leather, very classy and comfortable.
> ...


Thanks and sorry for the late reply. Your pics basically put the 009/011 models in consideration for me.

BTW I saw the original silver dial self-dater in a vintage shop, looked just like your watch. It was interesting to compare it to the modern version. Unfortunately my camera didn't auto-focus thru the glass, and while I was fiddling with manual focus I was asked not to take photos. But it made my purchase feel even more special.


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

Tomatoes11 said:


> It's crazy nice......lol it puts my other watches to shame.


A can only agree - it is simply amazing.

The SBGH001 makes my other watches (well, most of them ;-)) look dull and unrefined...
I like everything about that piece, there is not one thing I would want to be different (which says quite something ;-))


































Best
H


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

sriswit said:


> The SBGE001 is one of my favorite. I recently had a get together with a good friend who is a Swiss Watch collector, but doesn't know much about high-end Japanese watches. He saw my SBGE001 and said, boy, that Seiko sure does look expensive...
> 
> I just purchased another GS today. Will snap some pics and post them next week.
> 
> ...


That's a stunning collection!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Mine just came in. It's nothing special compared to some of you lot's stunning collections, but it's my first high-end Japanese watch and my first high-accuracy quartz. 
It's from 1997 but I got very lucky in that I found one that was in un-worn condition. (Full boxes, papers, packing material, the battery had been pulled for storage, etc) It was given as a gift to a gentleman who never wore it.

I know the cliché is "Wait until you see a Grand Seiko in the flesh, etc etc" but, it's* totally true*. The case finish work is simply insane, the flat polished surfaces are truly without distortion and, for a quartz, the seconds-hand actually stops on the seconds markers. (Also, the bracelet is probably the most moronic example of over-engineering I've ever encountered, but it does make the bracelet more immune to long-term stretch.) Oh, and the bracelet has folded end links: I have never, ever seen folded end links fit this well. I honestly thought it had solid end links until I took the bracelet off.

OK, I'm gushing...I'll stop.

I'm already looking for a Spring Drive model...


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Added these recently...

This first-model 1961 Grand Seiko 3180 (incoming):








This second-model 1964 Grand Seiko 43999:








This 1968 high-beat ladies Grand Seiko 1964-0020 (incoming):








... and this grand but not Grand 2007 Seiko Izul SDAA003 (incoming):


----------



## azzurri (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally got a GS and am really in awe of it. It really calls out to be worn. The sweep of the second hand is really hypnotic. The build and finishing just top notch.


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

Grand Seiko SBGT009, barely left my wrist for the last several days


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

azzurri said:


> Finally got a GS and am really in awe of it. It really calls out to be worn. The sweep of the second hand is really hypnotic. The build and finishing just top notch.


Looks very nice. What model # is it?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

jugnu said:


> Looks very nice. What model # is it?


It's an SBGA099.

Great choice, BTW. Love the lume on those models! Has a great 'everyday wearer' vibe to it!


----------



## azzurri (Jul 23, 2013)

jugnu said:


> Looks very nice. What model # is it?


Thanks! It's the SBGA099


----------



## azzurri (Jul 23, 2013)

Domo said:


> It's an SBGA099.
> 
> Great choice, BTW. Love the lume on those models! Has a great 'everyday wearer' vibe to it!


Thanks! I had initial reservations on the lume but after seeing it in person, I love fell in love with it. It just grows on you. I still can't get over the smooth sweeping second hand :-d and after more than a week of continuous wearing, +- 0s. Amazing :-d

The accuracy and finishing really makes the GS an incredible watch. It's one of those things that after you own it, you understand the fuss. Now I'm tempted to get a GS quartz :-d


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

azzurri said:


> Thanks! I had initial reservations on the lume but after seeing it in person, I love fell in love with it. It just grows on you. I still can't get over the smooth sweeping second hand :-d and after more than a week of continuous wearing, +- 0s. Amazing :-d
> 
> The accuracy and finishing really makes the GS an incredible watch. It's one of those things that after you own it, you understand the fuss. Now I'm tempted to get a GS quartz :-d


Get the SBGV005. The champagne dial and blue second hand combo is stunning.


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

JanW said:


> Grand Seiko SBGT009, barely left my wrist for the last several days


That is a very nice watch! Oh how I wish Seiko would introduce tungsten carbide for cases and bracelets in their regular model lines...

@ Steppy: Oh yeah! 

Best
H


----------



## azzurri (Jul 23, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


> Get the SBGV005. The champagne dial and blue second hand combo is stunning.


That's stunning. The blue second hands on GSes look real great. But I'm looking either at the SBGX091 or SBGT035


----------



## azzurri (Jul 23, 2013)

JanW said:


> Grand Seiko SBGT009, barely left my wrist for the last several days


Smokes just saw this. This is stunning!


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

My first GS, just arrived, GS 4522-8000, November 1970. Dial not in best condition, but still acceptable IMO. Other than that, the watch is in good condition, case is unpolished and lightly used and gold medallion is perfect. Is keeping time in GS standard, now running at -2s/day .


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

hi guys. 
very excited today as game across first shop I've seen selling GS, and they had one of the spring drive divers.. oooo.. very nice it was too :-D


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/04/04/58cbd8c71635a45529541c085891eb4e.jpg[/IMG

First GS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

First GS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)

mikelu03 said:


> View attachment 3545506
> 
> First GS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quartz anti magnetic. Cool. Just read the review in a blog to watch


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

@ best_x_treme: very nice 45GS!

@ Mike: interesting choice for a GS, Quartz and antimagnetic. Not a common model, the hefty case design does really stand out - congrats!

Best
H


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Found myself drawn again to the GS I bought for myself a few years back.

SBGE001 is hence back in the stable


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Hermann, I think you should get one too, you can add one exception to "automatic only" rule. And now I'm looking after a 61GS... I really like 6156 .


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

Nishant said:


> Found myself drawn again to the GS I bought for myself a few years back.
> 
> SBGE001 is hence back in the stable


Great watch and "welcome back" - about time, after all, you started this thread 

@ best_x_treme: you might be right, but I guess I cannot have everything  Now 61GS Special, that is a language I understand  However, since I am a sucker for original bracelets, I haven't yet managed to find one in good condition AND on bracelet  One day, one day.

Best
H


----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)

My first grand seiko!


----------



## azzurri (Jul 23, 2013)

StartSomething said:


> Great watch and "welcome back" - about time, after all, you started this thread
> 
> @ best_x_treme: you might be right, but I guess I cannot have everything  Now 61GS Special, that is a language I understand  However, since I am a sucker for original bracelets, I haven't yet managed to find one in good condition AND on bracelet  One day, one day.
> 
> ...


The search is just as fun :-d


----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

gotta do some macro shots

INZ_4295 by inzite, on Flickr

INZ_4376 by inzite, on Flickr


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

mikelu03 said:


> View attachment 3545506
> 
> First GS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE! Congrats on the awesome time piece; gosh I miss that one! Here are some pictures while I lament, LOL -


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

I am wearing my SBGV009 today. I almost made the mistake of letting this one go recently; I am glad that I came to my senses.


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

inzite said:


> gotta do some macro shots


Sweet, thanks for the pics and of course great watch!

Best
H


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Grand Seiko 55th Anniversary





Grand Seiko Automatic





Grand Seiko Quartz





Grand Seiko Spring Drive





Grand Seiko Finishing





Grand Seiko Servicing


----------



## splee (Feb 2, 2015)

Sharing my humble SBGH001.


----------



## azzurri (Jul 23, 2013)

kwcross said:


> NICE! Congrats on the awesome time piece; gosh I miss that one! Here are some pictures while I lament, LOL -


You and Domo aren't helping here... so tempted to get the the SBGX091 :-d


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



kwcross said:


> I am wearing my SBGV009 today. I almost made the mistake of letting this one go recently; I am glad that I came to my senses.


Glad you kept it man!


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

New acquisition - SBGX093. It looks much much better than on photos!


----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)

Noodle lunch and GS


----------



## smv81147 (Mar 22, 2015)

SBGJ005.. some macro shots!


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

SBGX093


----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)

Sharing some shots of my SBGE029G.

Its quite similar to the SBGE021 but instead of green, its got a deep navy blue dial.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

smv81147 said:


> SBGJ005.. some macro shots!


Great photos


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

splee said:


> Sharing my humble SBGH001.


Nothing humble about that, still one of the nicest contemporary GS models ever made IMO 

Best
H


----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)

splee said:


> Sharing my humble SBGH001.


Awesome! How is the contrast between hams and dial, though? I have the automatic 051 and it is not very legible at times.


----------



## splee (Feb 2, 2015)

StartSomething said:


> Nothing humble about that, still one of the nicest contemporary GS models ever made IMO
> 
> Best
> H


Thanks bro. I love my GS that's for sure.


----------



## splee (Feb 2, 2015)

reptile2 said:


> Awesome! How is the contrast between hams and dial, though? I have the automatic 051 and it is not very legible at times.


No problem at all in terms of contrast between hands and dial. The hands are polished silver and the dial is non polished silver of a slight darker tone. I believe the SBGR051 has a closer colour tone between the hands and the dial, thus less contrast.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Nishant said:


> Found myself drawn again to the GS I bought for myself a few years back.
> 
> SBGE001 is hence back in the stable


This will be mine. 
May I ask what your wrist size is?



reservedseating said:


> Sharing some shots of my SBGE029G.
> 
> Its quite similar to the SBGE021 but instead of green, its got a deep navy blue dial.
> 
> View attachment 3587058


Just gorgeous. 
What size is your wrist?

Trying to get a feel for how big it is.


----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)

splee said:


> No problem at all in terms of contrast between hands and dial. The hands are polished silver and the dial is non polished silver of a slight darker tone. I believe the SBGR051 has a closer colour tone between the hands and the dial, thus less contrast.


Thanks!


----------



## PeteVanF (Jan 6, 2014)

Arrived yesterday and chuffed to bits with it:


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

SBGR083. I can honestly say this watch has been a "grower" for me, but I am so glad I stuck with it as it is now a favorite.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

PeteVanF said:


> Arrived yesterday and chuffed to bits with it:


Congrats; I am wearing mine today (almost let it go recently; glad I came to my senses!). Enjoy that beauty!



Also, when you get a chance, try it on the included bracelet; I think this is a great choice for the coming summer. :-!


----------



## PeteVanF (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks kwcross - I just about gave up trying to find a decent picture of it on the bracelet!

It also looks great on the brown strap, very autumnal (fall-nal? theres got to be a word for that?!).

Been looking at a blue strap of some sorts, Hirsch Modena seems to be mentioned a lot.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

PeteVanF said:


> Thanks kwcross - I just about gave up trying to find a decent picture of it on the bracelet!
> 
> It also looks great on the brown strap, very autumnal (fall-nal? theres got to be a word for that?!).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment on the brown; that is just a simple, vintage looking Hirsch. ;-)

You want pictures on the bracelet; I've got some right here for ya, te he:


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

splee said:


> No problem at all in terms of contrast between hands and dial. The hands are polished silver and the dial is non polished silver of a slight darker tone. I believe the SBGR051 has a closer colour tone between the hands and the dial, thus less contrast.


Absolutely agreed.
The facetted markers and hands make for excellent legibility, IMO. I NEVER had any trouble reading the time from my SBGH as long as there was ANY light available 

Best
H


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

rts9364 said:


> SBGR083. I can honestly say this watch has been a "grower" for me, but I am so glad I stuck with it as it is now a favorite.


Great piece, I must admit though that I find the hands a bit undersized on that model (or the markers too dominant in comparison). Also, I wish they had made the minute hand a tad longer, but that is always a bit of an issue with dials where the minute track is on the rehaute.

Best
H


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

StartSomething said:


> Great piece, I must admit though that I find the hands a bit undersized on that model (or the markers too dominant in comparison). Also, I wish they had made the minute hand a tad longer, but that is always a bit of an issue with dials where the minute track is on the rehaute.
> 
> Best
> H


But, the SBGR083 has the most perfect and longest second hand I've seen on a GS, its the only model I've seen where the seconds is almost touching the side of the case - its perfect. (and its gold - wow)


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

StartSomething said:


> Great piece, I must admit though that I find the hands a bit undersized on that model (or the markers too dominant in comparison). Also, I wish they had made the minute hand a tad longer, but that is always a bit of an issue with dials where the minute track is on the rehaute.
> 
> Best
> H


Interesting. Just curious, have you seen one in person? For me it all works and creates a very appropriate vintage feel. The hands are works of art and the polished bevels provide an interesting departure from the hands on many other GS models. I've never thought of the markers as relatively large, but now that you say that, I suppose they do heavily affect the feel of the dial. Steppy is right, though; that second hand!


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

Steppy said:


> But, the SBGR083 has the most perfect and longest second hand I've seen on a GS, its the only model I've seen where the seconds is almost touching the side of the case - its perfect. (and its gold - wow)


Nothing to add to that, the sweep is certainly perfect  My remark concerned the hour/min hands as they seem to be a bit too slim for the markers, and the min hand could be a tad longer...

P. S.: keep showing that SBGH005 and I might have to get one to go with my SBGH001 ;-)



rts9364 said:


> Interesting. Just curious, have you seen one in person? For me it all works and creates a very appropriate vintage feel. The hands are works of art and the polished bevels provide an interesting departure from the hands on many other GS models. I've never thought of the markers as relatively large, but now that you say that, I suppose they do heavily affect the feel of the dial. Steppy is right, though; that second hand!


As a matter of fact, no - I haven't handled one of these in real life. Having said that, I should probably be careful judging since I perfectly know GSs only show they full potential in the dynamic light conditions on the wrist 

Please don't get me wrong: it is a VERY nice watch, and the quality of the hands certainly does not need mentioning. I must admit that I have become very picky when it comes to new watches, not sure if that is a good thing... I intended to get another GS this Spring but haven't yet found a model that I would be fully happy with ;-)

Best
H


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

SBGA095. Dial is a spider web chocolate brown. Looks black in certain light. Pic has a black and white filter applied.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just arrived off the fed ex truck


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweet watchdaddy1!


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

I must admit. I didn't love SBGA029 at first despite of its excellent finish and spring drive technology. I had much temptation to sell it or trade it for SBGE001. I am glad that i did not do so. I cannot think of better diver watch that has such presence, movement and fit& finish.


----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

inzite said:


> gotta do some macro shots
> 
> INZ_4295 by inzite, on Flickr
> 
> INZ_4376 by inzite, on Flickr


Amazing!


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

Watchdaddy1, nice picture with Snowflake.


----------



## willa1975 (Nov 17, 2013)

My SBGJ003. First mechanical watch. Absolutely fantastic, has gained less than a second a day over the past 5 weeks.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

61gs enjoying the start of spring by the grill


----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)

willa1975 said:


> View attachment 3632994
> 
> View attachment 3633002
> 
> ...


The texture of the dial resembles the sheen of a horse's hair.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

My new SBGR053. Sorry for the terrible quality photos, it looks much much better in real life, I'll have to try and get some photos that really show off the quality. It's also made me want to slow down the buying and get more of these and less of the cheaper ones.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok this is now very close to, if not at, the top of my GS wishlist. Tremendous pictures and I simply love how it looks on the bracelet.

WOW!!



kwcross said:


> Thanks for the comment on the brown; that is just a simple, vintage looking Hirsch. ;-)
> 
> You want pictures on the bracelet; I've got some right here for ya, te he:


----------



## azzurri (Jul 23, 2013)

Love the lume of the SBGA099 (the lume on the other most ring is a reflection off the crystal)


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

stewham said:


> My new SBGR053. ...It's also made me want to slow down the buying and get more of these and less of the cheaper ones.


Very nice watch, congratulations!
I hear you regarding getting more of these - as soon as you have worn a GS for a couple of days, most other modern watches suddenly have sort of a cheap feel to them 

Best
H


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

Sorry just an impromptu phone pic of mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

^btw that isn't a scratch on the bezel left side... It's a reflection of something... the GS zaratsu polishing is like a mirror


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

SBGR053


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome stewham! Where'd you pick it up from?

Oh, and a GS pic to justify the post...


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Domo said:


> Awesome stewham! Where'd you pick it up from?


Thanks Domo. I got it from Higuchi, his prices were the best I found, and cos I've used him before I felt safer, especially with such a big purchase.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Domo said:


> Awesome stewham! Where'd you pick it up from?
> 
> Oh, and a GS pic to justify the post...


Love that colour blue, totally different from other shots of this model


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Love that colour blue, totally different from other shots of this model


It's a real mish-mash of design choices but along with the SBGX065 it's the "bluest" dialled Grand Seiko I've seen. Very blue in all lighting.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

New arrival and possibly the most comfortable watch I've ever worn, Titanium - nice and light





















Metallic-y Suburst-y dial





















SBGA081 - with thanks to Domo for the recommendation = ENABLER


----------



## financialwar (Apr 12, 2015)

Lol, my snae70p looks way better than this plain piece of nothing.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Steppy said:


> New arrival and possibly the most comfortable watch I've ever worn, Titanium - nice and light
> 
> View attachment 3689138


***** you bought it already?? Looks great!! |>|>

I call for group shot! (feel free to leave the AT out )


----------



## azzurri (Jul 23, 2013)

Steppy said:


> New arrival and possibly the most comfortable watch I've ever worn, Titanium - nice and light
> 
> View attachment 3689090
> View attachment 3689098
> ...


What a beauty! And I must say that Domo is a bad influence haha he's really drawing people to GSes. Seiko should give you a cut Domo for every GS we buy


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

My first Grand Seiko, brand new as of today! It's a SBGW031.

The next stop for this watch is my wrist.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Bill Adler said:


> My first Grand Seiko, brand new as of today! It's a SBGW031.
> 
> The next stop for this watch is my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 3689946


Welcome to the club. Its an pricey club but worth it. Domo will be along with the welcome pack soon !!!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice one Mr. Adler! Being in Tokyo the force must be strong 

Check this out homeslices






Side thought: To think 5 years ago you used to have to scavenge info about Grand Seikos through obscure Engrish Google-translate nonsense and now Grand Seiko make Youtube videos....


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

Domo said:


> Nice one Mr. Adler! Being in Tokyo the force must be strong
> 
> Check this out homeslices
> 
> ...


Something must be the matter with me because I enjoyed that YouTube video on how Grand Seikos are made more than the last Star Wars movie. I've admired photos and threads about GS on WUS for a long time, but seeing pictures and reading are one thing. Holding a Grand Seiko is another entirely. The amount of time between when I held that watch up to my wrist at the store and that voice in my head pretty loudly said "buy this," was less than 10 seconds. I bought my SBGW031 at a store called Watch Dot. There's a Seiko store in Ginza that I want to go to soon...if I dare.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Bill Adler said:


> Something must be the matter with me because I enjoyed that YouTube video on how Grand Seikos are made more than the last Star Wars movie. I've admired photos and threads about GS on WUS for a long time, but seeing pictures and reading are one thing. Holding a Grand Seiko is another entirely. The amount of time between when I held that watch up to my wrist at the store and that voice in my head pretty loudly said "buy this," was less than 10 seconds. I bought my SBGW031 at a store called Watch Dot. There's a Seiko store in Ginza that I want to go to soon...if I dare.


To be fair the last Star Wars films were pretty bad!!


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

Domo said:


> Awesome stewham! Where'd you pick it up from?
> 
> Oh, and a GS pic to justify the post...


I like the blue a lot, too. One of the fun things about this thread is that it's a path toward my next Grand Seiko.


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

I think that I showed great restraint by not posting the unboxed, wrist shot of my SBGW031 until 24 hours later. (And even more restraint not going to look at more GS in the store!)


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Had the SBGV009 around my wrist yesterday and it looks awesome!

Forgot to take pict though


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi, my first post in WUS.


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

Two-tone Grand Seiko SBGT009 (swapped out the original SS for a two-tone GS bracelet):


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

1Beginner said:


> Hi, my first post in WUS.


A hi-beat Grand Seiko is the perfect way to introduce yourself! Looks great!! *thumbs up*



JanW said:


> Two-tone Grand Seiko SBGT009 (swapped out the original SS for a two-tone GS bracelet):


You made the right decision!! Looks FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

Tks Domo. This thread is so nice, so many beautiful Seikos!


Domo said:


> A hi-beat Grand Seiko is the perfect way to introduce yourself! Looks great!! *thumbs up*
> 
> You made the right decision!! Looks FANTASTIC!!


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

1Beginner said:


> Hi, my first post in WUS.





1Beginner said:


>


WOAH WOAH Hold the phone! You have an SBGH005, SBGW047 AAANND a SBGV009???


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, my favourite is the SBGV009.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

I took delivery of my passport to entry for this thread so I'm happy to oblige...


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

Great looking Grand Seiko, and excellent, magazine-cover quality photos.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Foxman2k said:


>


Great picture; love the blue dial!


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

> Great looking Grand Seiko, and excellent, magazine-cover quality photos.


Thanks you Bill. It's amazing just how *good* compact digital cameras are these days

Cheers


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

rts9364 said:


>


Nice black dial. white dial says Hi !


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

the iridescent beauty.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

1Beginner said:


> Nice black dial. white dial says Hi !


Wh-wh-wh-WHHAAAAA!!!!??!?!

You have an SBGH005, SBGW047 aannd a SBGV009........AAAANNNNNNDDDDD an SBGR081??

*eyes glaze over*


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes Domo. I like their design a lot.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

1Beginner said:


> Yes Domo. I like their design a lot.


best case side design with "light and shadow" among all GS


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

1Beginner said:


> Yes Domo. I like their design a lot.


Group shot please !!!!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



Steppy said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3757938&d=1429872363"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love, love, love that gray dial! So nice!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Steppy said:


> View attachment 3757946


First decent photo you've taken of that beauty! 
It does look really nice, but....Why is it NOT in your sig??? /:|


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Domo said:


> First decent photo you've taken of that beauty!
> It does look really nice, but....Why is it NOT in your sig??? /:|


Corrected sir !!


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

Steppy said:


> Group shot please !!!!


group shot for the two 44GS or all the 4 GS?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Corrected sir !!


Almost....There's still that "Omega" thing going on down there. I'd get that looked at if I were you :-d



1Beginner said:


> group shot for the two 44GS or all the 4 GS?


All together! Like this


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

1Beginner said:


> group shot for the two 44GS or all the 4 GS?


Both

As many pictures as possible !!!

Although the excitement of it may well make Domo pass out


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

1Beginner said:


>











Visual delight......


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

yes it reflect like mirror.....


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

Davidtan said:


> best case side design with "light and shadow" among all GS


yes it reflects like mirror ...........


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

*1Beginner - *awesome! Is there a Spring Drive you are still hiding lol?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Ahriman4891 said:


> *1Beginner - *awesome! Is there a Spring Drive you are still hiding lol?


What? no, no.....
probably only an SBGE033.
And an SBGE029.
*checks pocket*
Oh what do you know, and SBGA092!


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

Ahriman4891 said:


> *1Beginner - *awesome! Is there a Spring Drive you are still hiding lol?


No... really no......


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

1Beginner said:


> No... really no......


But....But.....That's an SBGM031!!! How about you tell us how many Grand Seikos you own??? *feeling light headed*


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

1Beginner said:


> No... really no......


:-d Love it!


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)

Friday's watch. And much more than that!


----------



## Penman (Feb 28, 2010)

1Beginner said:


> yes it reflect like mirror.....


Purchased at WAKO in Tokyo a few weeks ago. My first Grand Seiko.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hubba, hubba...a fine first choice!



Penman said:


> Purchased at WAKO in Tokyo a few weeks ago. My first Grand Seiko.
> View attachment 3764978
> 
> View attachment 3764986


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Trying the SBGV009 on a more casual strap... I think it works!


----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)

kwcross said:


> Trying the SBGV009 on a more casual strap... I think it works!


Sure does!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

And 2 of my other favorites 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

http://i58.tinypic.com/15drqr6.jpg


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Lovely pieces!


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

Domo said:


> But....But.....That's an SBGM031!!! How about you tell us how many Grand Seikos you own??? *feeling light headed*


Hi Domo, sorry for my late reply. U know all the models very well....... and those I own already shown...


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

This just arrived a few days ago. Love it!
My first GS and hopefully not the last.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

do gs divers come on rubber btw?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

dan55 said:


> do gs divers come on rubber btw?


No. It was an option a few years ago but it's discontinued now.


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry.. I don't have GS yet..
But I have Seiko weekdater.. that automatic equivalent of the 1964 Grand Seiko hand-wind...
Harry's Vintage Seiko Blog: 1964 Seiko WeekDater cal 6218 - Grand Seiko equivalent.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

That smooth sweep.


----------



## GertR (Jan 2, 2013)

My entry into the club : SBGA111


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just got this today! SBGJ001. Got it sized at the local jeweler and compared the fit and finish to other high-end watches. I honestly cannot find a watch that looks better in person than this, until you get into the Patek/AP range. Also, look how shiny it is in the light, haha.


----------



## reptile2 (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## m0r0n (Aug 31, 2014)

My humble collection


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

m0r0n said:


> My humble collection
> 
> View attachment 3800770
> 
> ...


Not only is that NOT humble, it is perhaps the best collection I have ever seen! Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

^^^^
Holy sh*t


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

I think mOrOn just had the best first state of the collection post I have ever seen.


----------



## tzakiel (Jul 19, 2012)

My sbgx083


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

my most beloved


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Woeaaaa *m0r0n* !! nice collection


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

this thread is making me itch for my next piece! I hate you guys!!


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

More of the same for me today, but I'll throw another one in here. This is a great thread.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Domo said:


> ^^^^
> Holy sh*t


^^^^^^^^^
Agree 
That's the piece of humble collection


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

For the anticipation of the new arrival coming in a few days of my 2nd GS arriving, I'll post my one and only for now to set the mood.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

JPfeuffer said:


> For the anticipation of the new arrival coming in a few days of my 2nd GS arriving, I'll post my one and only for now to set the mood.
> View attachment 3817258
> View attachment 3817266


LOVE this watch. What is incoming?


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you! I own a Shogun for a while now which I was quite fond of. Love the light weight titanium and comfort despite the size of the case. Decided to trade it in and use the funds to go towards an "upgrade" to a SBGA031! Can hardly wait. My itch for a spring drive will finally be scratched as well!


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

JPfeuffer said:


> Thank you! I own a Shogun for a while now which I was quite fond of. Love the light weight titanium and comfort despite the size of the case. Decided to trade it in and use the funds to go towards an "upgrade" to a SBGA031! Can hardly wait. My itch for a spring drive will finally be scratched as well!


Great! I know you'll love it. The Spring Drive is a great change of pace for a rotation, and the accuracy is amazing. Enjoy that diver!


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

JPfeuffer said:


> Thank you! I own a Shogun for a while now which I was quite fond of. Love the light weight titanium and comfort despite the size of the case. Decided to trade it in and use the funds to go towards an "upgrade" to a SBGA031! Can hardly wait. My itch for a spring drive will finally be scratched as well!


Right decision!


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice! How long have you had it now?


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

JPfeuffer said:


> Very nice! How long have you had it now?


From 01 Sept 2014.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

I just love my Grand Seikos being very photogenic.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally arrived! SBGA031 Diver! My GS duo!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

JPfeuffer said:


> Finally arrived! SBGA031 Diver! My GS duo!
> View attachment 3847562
> View attachment 3847578


That is just too (2?) awesome! Set for life now, right? Big congrats!


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

i love the lume of your GS diver !!

wear it in good health, sir



JPfeuffer said:


> Finally arrived! SBGA031 Diver! My GS duo!
> View attachment 3847562
> View attachment 3847578


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's my brand spanking newly acquired SBGR073!


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Airbus (Mar 16, 2006)

My first Grand Seiko. I must say that I really, really like it. The movement is very impressive and the craftmanship behind it outstanding...

picked it up this week!

Erik


----------



## GertR (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

For the 4th mechanical watch in my small collection, I was finally ready to follow my heart and go for pure craftsmanship, superb finishing, extreme accuracy and forget about brand recognition by the average Joe. I am loving this watch (SBGA105G LE 500 with 9R15 super spring drive) and know I will grow old with it and pass it on to my lucky son. "Life is Grand"


----------



## Jon Ali (Feb 3, 2014)

My GS SD's


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> For the 4th mechanical watch in my small collection, I was finally ready to follow my heart and go for pure craftsmanship, superb finishing, extreme accuracy and forget about brand recognition by the average Joe. I am loving this watch (SBGA105G LE 500 with 9R15 super spring drive) and know I will grow old with it and pass it on to my lucky son. "Life is Grand"


Nice choice!

Mine says hi!


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

getting some much needed sun!









had some idle time to play around with the point-and-shoot...


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


> Nice choice!
> 
> Mine says hi!


Great picture! It captures the dial coming vibrantly alive in a sunny beam.

"Life is Grand "


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks! Sort of happened by accident and I noticed how nicely the sun reflected. My sbgv005 was even more reflective:



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seagull S6 (Aug 30, 2012)

Can't remember if I have replied to this thread but here goes.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Seagull S6 said:


> Can't remember if I have replied to this thread but here goes.
> 
> View attachment 3906866
> View attachment 3906874
> ...


Um,  Gorgeous pics!


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

wow it looks so good that i thought it was a 3d rendering!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

amazing shots


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I've noticed most people with a Grand Seiko know how to photo. Coincidence? b-)


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Seagull S6 said:


> Can't remember if I have replied to this thread but here goes.
> 
> View attachment 3906866
> View attachment 3906874
> ...


Man, those are some awesome pics! The sbga105 is on my wish list! Wear it in good health!


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Great pics of our super handsome blue thunder. Enjoy yours! (I'm wrist hugging mine)


----------



## eyfz (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is my beloved SBGA111, my one and only GS:


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

SBGV009 on included bracelet -


----------



## xman74 (Sep 16, 2012)

Today is a homecoming of sorts for my beloved SBGE021. First time in Japan for me; my GS is feeling all nostalgic..


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

I really have no good explanation for this...


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Ahriman4891 said:


> I really have no good explanation for this...


Lol both yours? Look great!


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks! Yep -- I'm that guy with one and a half Grand Seikos


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Which do you prefer? Don't worry I have 2 sumos lol and love both


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

I prefer both  I bought the SBGV011 in Japan while on vacation (my first time visiting the Far East). The SBGV009 was a recent anniversary present from my girlfriend. So in terms of sentimental value the latter wins 

On the wrist, I would say the 011 is more legible but the 009 is more playful with its sunburst pattern and polished hands. Also the 009 resembles the vintage Self-Dater more closely.


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is a few of my SBGJ001









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

decided to change back to a strap. what better excuse for a photo op...


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

moyski said:


> decided to change back to a strap. what better excuse for a photo op...


Oh that rotor..... great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

And number 3!! How lucky! Mines 4 hundred and something or other....They were probably bored with it when it came to making mine!


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

limenko said:


> Oh that rotor..... great shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Took a while playing with camera settings to get a decent shot. All the shiny bits and bright sunlight made it a challenge.



Domo said:


> And number 3!! How lucky! Mines 4 hundred and something or other....They were probably bored with it when it came to making mine!


Lucky is an understatement! I reserved #15 (or 19... I forget), but this was sitting pretty in the display case when I came back in the shop for pickup. I look at it in a different way... yours is much newer than mine :-d


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6145-8000 May 1969...


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

How about a picture of the front with the strap?
Gorgeous GS!
Thanks.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6145 from 1969...
8N65 from 1993...
NEXT...a GS from the 21st Century???


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

HIPdeluxe said:


> 6145-8000 May 1969...
> 
> View attachment 4060890


Beautiful! And coincidentally would also qualify as my birthdate watch. Wonderful...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Just love taking photos of my duos. 3rd week with the SBGA031. +2.5 seconds so far.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

For Domo; time and dates synched lol


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

I just spent a couple of hours going through this entire thread. It's now officially my favourite thread on WUS. Amazing. I had been wondering what the next watch would be for my collection, having just recently acquired the final grail piece (I thought). Now I realize my next watch will be a SBGA011 (followed by a SBGR061). I have been collecting black dialed sport watches for a couple of years, and finally found a nice sub I've been wanting, but obviously I need a couple of white dialed dressier ones : ). The Grand Seikos are perfect! I just hope they don't put the rest of my collection to shame...


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

persco said:


> I just spent a couple of hours going through this entire thread. It's now officially my favourite thread on WUS. Amazing. I had been wondering what the next watch would be for my collection, having just recently acquired the final grail piece (I thought). Now I realize my next watch will be a SBGA011 (followed by a SBGR061). I have been collecting black dialed sport watches for a couple of years, and finally found a nice sub I've been wanting, but obviously I need a couple of white dialed dressier ones : ). The Grand Seikos are perfect! I just hope they don't put the rest of my collection to shame...


So many watches so little time

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Watchnut12 said:


> View attachment 4102409
> View attachment 4102489


Watchnut!! Since when did you get a SBGC007?? That is absolutely FUGGIN' SWEET!!! 

(The SRQ013 is amazing too BTW!!)


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Domo!

I flew to Texas for my birthday April 12 & picked it up from Dan at Timeless... Its my favorite piece!!



Domo said:


> Watchnut!! Since when did you get a SBGC007?? That is absolutely FUGGIN' SWEET!!!
> 
> (The SRQ013 is amazing too BTW!!)


----------



## gunslinger686 (May 17, 2015)

Note to self if and when procure a Grand Seiko I must then go to photography school and spend as much on camera equipment as I did the watch ,,,holy hell. Absolutely stunning pictures I wish I would've looked away .


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

gunslinger686 said:


> Note to self if and when procure a Grand Seiko I must then go to photography school and spend as much on camera equipment as I did the watch ,,,holy hell. Absolutely stunning pictures I wish I would've looked away .


No need for photography classes or high-end equipment. Just get the camera focused, click the shutter button and the watch will do the rest!


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

Minty fresh SBGR095 with my SBGJ. Nice watch but not mine unfortunately...


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Watchnut12 said:


> Hi Domo!
> 
> I flew to Texas for my birthday April 12 & picked it up from Dan at Timeless... Its my favorite piece!!


Are you god? please take a photo of the current state of your collection....i am salivating


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Watchnut12 said:


> Hi Domo!
> 
> I flew to Texas for my birthday April 12 & picked it up from Dan at Timeless... Its my favorite piece!!


That's an absolutely stunning model! A huge congratulations to you and Happy Birthday of course!! No better present!


----------



## Davido22 (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

persco said:


> I just spent a couple of hours going through this entire thread. It's now officially my favourite thread on WUS. Amazing. I had been wondering what the next watch would be for my collection, having just recently acquired the final grail piece (I thought). Now I realize my next watch will be a SBGA011 (followed by a SBGR061). I have been collecting black dialed sport watches for a couple of years, and finally found a nice sub I've been wanting, but obviously I need a couple of white dialed dressier ones : ). The Grand Seikos are perfect! I just hope they don't put the rest of my collection to shame...


It's a slippery slope! Don't fall into it without having yourself a massive ice pick to hold you up on the slope.... for a while...


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

dero said:


> It's a slippery slope! Don't fall into it without having yourself a massive ice pick to hold you up on the slope.... for a while...


Lol. I am VERY familiar with slippery slopes of all kinds... I have too many interests. But watches have been the worst bug for me for many years. I just keep looking at those photos of the Snow Flake... Wow.


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

William Ayin said:


> Are you god? please take a photo of the current state of your collection....i am salivating


LoL! Domo is the GS god around here  I will oblige and take a picture of my collection when I get back from travel next week...not here though, I will start a thread on the current state of my collection.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

William Ayin said:


> Are you god?


He is! His wrathful prophecy was heard even in the Middle East and made me buy a GS . He should replace Kerry


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

About every six months I work my way through this thread again. It kills me. Best thread on WUS.

Please, y'all, please provide model numbers with your pics so we can learn what's what. Some do, which I appreciate a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

persco said:


> Beautiful! And coincidentally would also qualify as my birthdate watch. Wonderful...


That old watch just nails it. The very meaning of the word "classic."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dee.zed (Mar 29, 2013)

My snowflake


----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)

On holiday in Bangkok with my SBGE029G.

Almost bought another one over here as they had the last piece in Thailand. Went down to the mall the 2nd day and it was sold out.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

My sbgv005 outside today. Sometimes the dial is champagne sometimes silver. Today a bit more champagne.


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

Sitting in the car, admiring the light. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

I thought I'd contribute =] SBGA057 and SBGW031


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

^^^

 That's a beautifully subtle PR on that SBGA. Looks fantastic!


----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

Nowhere near the quality of some of the pics here. My SBGV007. I like it more each day. You stare at the face... and forget to check the time


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

For DCOmega fan: SBGH001 High Beat & SBGA031 Spring Drive Titanium Diver


----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

SBGV009 today -


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Grand Seiko 50th Anniversary Edition - SBGX075


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## tuyenngocpham (Oct 20, 2014)

Here's my baby

IMG_20150605_135106_hdr by Mr.Tuyền, on Flickr


----------



## smv81147 (Mar 22, 2015)

My new GS: SBGA111...


----------



## patrickwstorey (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^^ WOW. Great looking watch. Great close-ups!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

smv81147 said:


> My new GS: SBGA111...


Love seeing the detail of the SBGA111; congrats!!

Wearing my SBGV009; rainy day wristshot from yesterday -


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Just landed....


----------



## CyberAndre (Mar 21, 2015)

Secretly admiring my Grand Seiko.


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

That is one fantastic looking watch! I didn't know these came on bracelets...



kwcross said:


> Love seeing the detail of the SBGA111; congrats!!
> 
> Wearing my SBGV009; rainy day wristshot from yesterday -


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

benoize said:


> That is one fantastic looking watch! I didn't know these came on bracelets...


They come on leather from the factory, but the bracelet is included in the box. I still haven't put mine on.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



Ahriman4891 said:


> They come on leather from the factory, but the bracelet is included in the box. I still haven't put mine on.


The included strap is actually crocodile...

It is fun to try both; so far I have yet to decide which I like better...











Also, I have tried some other straps, too:

Simple, flat back -



Hirsch, croco-grain brown -


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

May 1969...


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



HIPdeluxe said:


> May 1969...
> 
> View attachment 4288762
> 
> ...


My birth year/month watch!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



persco said:


> My birth year/month watch!


My birth year/month watch...March 1964!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

not a GS, but build in the same studio.

send from AZ


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

'DISPLAY BOXES': Just arrived, appeared a week apart from each other on the 'bay...and from the same seller in Japan.
Appropriate places for my two GS when they're 'at rest'...


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

SBGR069

send from AZ


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

sold this baby but I miss it!

Current GS :


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> SBGR069
> 
> send from AZ


Master Shop Model

send from AZ


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

10 past 10.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Sbgv005 today.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Foxman2k said:


> Sbgv005 today.


Very nice! How do you like your 005? - how does it compare to the SBGV009 that you used to have?


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

It's perfect for me as its bigger! The 009 was too small. The dial is very dynamic. Silver in some lighting and champagne in others.

The above 2 are more champagne. These are more silver:



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

And here:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Finally got around to open the raw images on my camera. Trying to capture the electric blue dial on the sbga105










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

My beloved 43999


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Foxman2k said:


> It's perfect for me as its bigger! The 009 was too small. The dial is very dynamic. Silver in some lighting and champagne in others.
> 
> The above 2 are more champagne. These are more silver:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Foxman2k said:


> And here:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


NICE!! Looking really good; such a brilliant watch.

I know what you mean about the dial being dynamic; I used to have a SBGX063, which had the same AMAZING dial.

This seems like a good excuse for me to post some pictures; a quick walk down memory lane, with the SBGX063 I used to enjoy. :-!











Here is a quick picture, overlooking Osaka, Japan.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

off to work... with my SBGR081


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

moyski said:


> off to work...


What model is that?

send from AZ


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

smv81147 said:


> My new GS: SBGA111...


Wow Sir. Beautiful watch and GREAT photography.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## DokDoom (Apr 8, 2015)

That is stunning.

which model is that?



rts9364 said:


>


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

DokDoom said:


> That is stunning.
> 
> which model is that?


SBGE011 - first time off of the bracelet 

Cheers!


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

My Grand Seiko SBGW031 posing for a selfie in front of a map in the Tokyo subway.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Sbga105 today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

lethaltoes said:


>


great collection ! esp the gold GS44 !


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Very excited to be joining the club soon, finally, with a fairly uncommon model!


----------



## patrickwstorey (Jan 4, 2012)

Fanatic said:


> Very excited to be joining the club soon, finally, with a fairly uncommon model!


Excited for you! Which "uncommon" model did you choose? I'm looking forward to making the GS plunge and am searching for just the right one.


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Been a long time coming, but I'm finally in the club with my SBGA085!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

SBGA085, is that the Greyish dial? Looks great


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Steppy said:


> SBGA085, is that the Greyish dial? Looks great


 Greyish under different lighting. Most of the time it's a deep black. I think it has the same dial as the SBGX061.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## adamcb (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is my GS collection as it stands right now. Not planning on adding anything for a very very long time...









My first was the GS GMT (SBGM021). I loved the lacquer dial, leather strap and blued GMT hand. This watch started my fascination (and addiction) with the "Rolex of Japan."

Next was the GS Chrono (SBGC001). I was not intending to get this watch but saw it at the Tourneau Outlet at (now sadly closed) San Marcos, TX. It was my first Spring Drive, and when the outlet was closing it out at a SIGNIFICANT discount (think more than half), it was a no-brainer.

There are certain things that I like about this watch. For one, it reminds me of a Seiko my grandfather used to wear. I don't know what it is, but it does. The controversial pushers also remind me of a Seiko stopwatch that my grandfather gave me as a little boy. Yeah. they probably look a little out of place on this watch, but I think the fact that they look like stopwatch pushers was part of the design cues of this watch.

I also like the fact the watch has GMT and the distinction between silver hands and blued hands - blued hands handle the chrono aspects of the watch.

And then there is the Snowflake (SBGA011). So much has already been said about this watch - the dial, the titanium, the hands, the Spring Drive. This is one of the favorite watches in my entire collection and probably gets the most wear of the three. How the heck Seiko was able to polish the titanium like they did, I have no idea.

What a great watch brand. There is so much to love about them.

Adam


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

lethaltoes said:


>


Wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

adamcb said:


> Here is my GS collection as it stands right now. Not planning on adding anything for a very very long time...
> 
> View attachment 4519842
> 
> ...


You did not mention the comfort of the elongated pushers on the hand, is it something to get used to?

send from AZ


----------



## adamcb (Feb 27, 2015)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> You did not mention the comfort of the elongated pushers on the hand, is it something to get used to?
> 
> send from AZ


Hey Toptishkin, the pushers haven't bothered me at all, which was a bit of a nice surprise. The watch is pretty darn thick - I think if there is anything I would change it would be that. But with so much going on with the chrono/gmt, that's to be expected I guess.

Adam


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Just got back from a 14-hour road trip to see the GS line in person, and came home with this:


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

urbino said:


> Just got back from a 14-hour road trip to see the GS line in person, and came home with this:
> 
> View attachment 4533226


wow an absolute classic!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks, William! I can only say that the comments I've seen about the GS having a little something extra when seen in person are true.


----------



## Langs (Jan 25, 2015)

These are mine, the SBGX061 only just arriving this week


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Dang, another one with a SBGV005! Do you have any more pictures of that one?


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

DustinC said:


> Dang, another one with a SBGV005! Do you have any more pictured of that one?


You thinking of one? Really awesome watch and great value. Mind hasn't lost a second yet in 220 days.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


> You thinking of one? Really awesome watch and great value. Mind hasn't lost a second yet in 220 days.


Yeah, I've been thinking about it a quite some time now and now and then seriously considering buying one. The price however, draws me back a little bit (+ haven't seen this particular model irl). The retail price here is €3150 I believe. Probably could get it a lot cheaper from Japan (don't know how though). Even with Dutch VAT the price would be €2700'ish.


----------



## Langs (Jan 25, 2015)

Mine also has been very accurate. It's been spot on for around 3-4 months.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice. Classic. And spring drive! Wish my wrists were big enough for dive watches.


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

urbino said:


> Just got back from a 14-hour road trip to see the GS line in person, and came home with this:
> 
> View attachment 4533226


Beautiful Urbino.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TheRegulator said:


> Beautiful Urbino.


Thanks! I'm awfully pleased with it. Sort of like when you were a kid and got some new sneakers and your mom had to _make_ you take them off before you got into bed.


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

Almost pull the trigger on a SBGE011 yesterday at a watch store in Tokyo yesterday... Held it down as I am happy with my SBDB SD 600m now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Langs said:


> These are mine, the SBGX061 only just arriving this week


 Hi Langs, the 61 looks very tiny compared to the v003 (if i am not mistaking on the model). Does the 37mn vs 40mm makes such a big difference? currently comparing both, hence asking..afraid the 61 may be too small on my 7.25 wrist


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

franksf said:


> Hi Langs, the 61 looks very tiny compared to the v003 (if i am not mistaking on the model). Does the 37mn vs 40mm makes such a big difference? currently comparing both, hence asking..afraid the 61 may be too small on my 7.25 wrist


This is 063 on 7.25" wrist. I like it but it is about the smallest I'd go:


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

Newly acquired


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

*I've had these two for just under a month, I have had many watches by many manufacturers and regard these as being the best so far.
*


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

wwwppp said:


> Newly acquired
> 
> View attachment 4567506


Oooo, what model is that?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

urbino said:


> Oooo, what model is that?


its SBGH035


----------



## jboji (Dec 28, 2009)

I Just became the new owner of a GS last week. Like everyone says here the detail is amazing and it's so comfortable to wear. I like how it's below the radar and my non-WIS buddies think I'm crazy for spending that much on Seiko.









Model #. SBGA003

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

richnyc said:


> This is 063 on 7.25" wrist. I like it but it is about the smallest I'd go:
> 
> View attachment 4567378


Thanks Rich. It does look good on your wrist...That will most likely also be the smallest I would go but should work for its purpose, aka dressy/dressy casual for me. Thanks gain for the pic.


----------



## agentdaffy007 (Apr 12, 2012)

jboji: Beautiful GS. Can't go wrong with the SBGA003. I have the SBGA011 and i love it so much!


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Dave I said:


>


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

franksf said:


> Thanks Rich. It does look good on your wrist...That will most likely also be the smallest I would go but should work for its purpose, aka dressy/dressy casual for me. Thanks gain for the pic.


Thanks

A few more on my wrist, so you can get a better idea:


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

Some fresh pictures with my 4522-8000 GS:


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Couple more pics of the duo. I always enjoyed taking pictures of my collection but taking pics of the GSs and trying to capture all the detailing and finishing makes it even more enjoyable then any other watch.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

SBGX063 here...


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Back when I got it.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Keep it going:


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

newly purchased SBGR069. The reasons for my purchase:
Thin trapezoid rectangular pyramid type hour markers. Heat treated polished seconds hand. Quarter seconds markers. No polished links on the watch bracelet.









send from AZ


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

SBGR081 for today


----------



## Nasir Kasmani (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

A bit dark but look at that sparkle sparkle


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

Grand Seiko SBGW033. A perfect design is achieved when we reach the point where we can neither add anything on it nor take away the existing element from it.

For example, adding a date window on the dial of this watch will ruin the symmetry and simplicity. Eliminating some texts on the dial will also ruins the symmetry and balance. This historical GS is one of the rare example of design where nothing can be added or taken away, fine balance between "expression" and "restraint".


----------



## DeVillean (Jul 7, 2013)

SBGA031


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Added this SBGA071 recently:


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

I may or may not be fitting one in the store


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

DustinC said:


> I may or may not be fitting one in the store


lol


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Casual day, working from home... Wearing my SBGV009


----------



## Onkel Lou (Jul 21, 2015)

*SBGA 111 *






















































































































*SBGA035












































































































































































*


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

SBGX061:


----------



## Cagey5 (Jun 17, 2015)

That is a stunning collection of watches.


----------



## Onkel Lou (Jul 21, 2015)

*SBGX103 *













































































































*SBGH005
















































































































































































































*


----------



## RolexGS (Jul 24, 2015)

Vintage GS 2 solid 18k
5722-9000T cal. 420 18k
5645-8000 blue grey silk dial
5645-7005TKT 18K
6145-8050 3cut glass 
























2 ss GS


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

Newly acquired SBGX 113


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Ceelo said:


> Newly acquired SBGX 113


She's a looker.

And a pair of Parkers, to boot.


----------



## Onkel Lou (Jul 21, 2015)

*SBGR 083*


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

SBGX063


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Onkel Lou said:


> *SBGR 083*


May I inquire how much you paid for this Limited Edition.

send from AZ


----------



## Onkel Lou (Jul 21, 2015)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> May I inquire how much you paid for this Limited Edition.
> 
> send from AZ


In Germany with discount 5150 euros regular costs in Germany 5900 Euro


----------



## Onkel Lou (Jul 21, 2015)

SBGW047


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ SBGW047... one of the best looking dress watches out there bar none!

Always a good time for a photoshoot! SBGR081


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## djsick (Feb 22, 2015)

The Box glass of the SBGW047 and my SBGA125, look quite alike.


----------



## alan.partridge (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Onkel Lou said:


> *SBGW047 *


That is my favourite grand seiko...you are a lucky man!


----------



## themalysz82 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Some more shots of my first GS acquisition...
The SBGX009


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's a photo I just took now at work, it's a reflection of my SBGR053. It's pretty detailed, you can almost make out the writing and there's no guessing where the date window is. Each marker leads a trail of light the extends well past the where the photo shows.

I'm sure there are more talented photographers here that could show the same thing even better.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

stewham said:


> Here's a photo I just took now at work, it's a reflection of my SBGR053. It's pretty detailed, you can almost make out the writing and there's no guessing where the date window is. Each marker leads a trail of light the extends well past the where the photo shows.
> 
> I'm sure there are more talented photographers here that could show the same thing even better.
> 
> View attachment 4868098


I've always noticed this when wearing my GS's but could never get a picture this clear!


----------



## Jon Ali (Feb 3, 2014)

stewham said:


> Here's a photo I just took now at work, it's a reflection of my SBGR053. It's pretty detailed, you can almost make out the writing and there's no guessing where the date window is. Each marker leads a trail of light the extends well past the where the photo shows.
> 
> I'm sure there are more talented photographers here that could show the same thing even better.
> 
> View attachment 4868098


Nice pic. I took some pics of Grand Seiko reflections with my cellular phone, you can see them in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/grand-seiko-reflections-1048016.html


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Jon Ali said:


> Nice pic. I took some pics of Grand Seiko reflections with my cellular phone, you can see them in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/grand-seiko-reflections-1048016.html


Those are cool looking photos, thanks for the link.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Soon I will be joining the club...


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

I think this is my first post with a picture.. My GS:


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Wearing my SBGV009 today; back on the bracelet -


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

1stiski said:


> I think this is my first post with a picture.. My GS:


Very cool  Got more of that?


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll post up more wrist shots of the Quartz later today .. Pretty interesting movement , exceptional service interval , 50 years .... So I don't need to worry about it ! Unless I get to 105 .


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Came back from holiday today to my just arrived SBGF019. I managed to get two new links as well with it so it fits perfectly.










It basically looks almost new. Either the store I got it from did a fantastic job or it's hardly been worn for the last 12 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

psweeting said:


> Came back from holiday today to my just arrived SBGF019. I managed to get two new links as well with it so it fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow awesome find!


----------



## vortex968 (Feb 26, 2014)

This is my SBGX061 on my 6.75 wrist.


----------



## m0r0n (Aug 31, 2014)

kwcross said:


> Wearing my SBGV009 today; back on the bracelet -


Nice, you changed the leather strap? Care to share where you bought the bracelet?

EDITED: Sorry, just realised that the SS bracelet actually come with it


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

m0r0n said:


> kwcross said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing my SBGV009 today; back on the bracelet -
> ...


Yep, correct. It is a nice package with both the metal bracelet and crocodile strap (with super cool vintage looking Seiko tang buckle).


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

Fifty shades of green?


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## djve (Aug 2, 2015)

My first post with my first Grand Seiko...


----------



## brodo (Jul 25, 2015)

Joining the GS club with my first post!










Doubt I'd ever get tired of that dial and sweep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

brodo said:


> Joining the GS club with my first post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## RolexGS (Jul 24, 2015)

Vintage GS. New addition 



































All pristine condition over 40 years old! 
Blue Special 36000 bph​


----------



## meoramri (Aug 2, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

This or snowflake?


----------



## Mucchan (Dec 31, 2011)

Thought I'd finally make a contribution to this thread.


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

This is what I have bought so far ever since I became obsessed with watches.

I love everything about Grand Seiko, fit, finish, uniqueness etc etc.. I truly believe that it is the best watch you can buy under $10000.00 that offers the most for the money

I have not owned Rolex before... I would like to experience owning a Rolex at some point...

_Now, my next dilemma is... Do I purchase a GS hibeat or... Rolex ???_


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

freshprincechiro said:


> This is what I have bought so far ever since I became obsessed with watches.
> 
> I love everything about Grand Seiko, fit, finish, uniqueness etc etc.. I truly believe that it is the best watch you can buy under $10000.00 that offers the most for the money
> 
> ...


I love grand seiko but i think you should get the rolex, you already have two grand seikos in your stable.A rolex will never do you bad.


----------



## RolexGS (Jul 24, 2015)

Resistance is futile!







Oops one non GS Movado Zenith


----------



## brodo (Jul 25, 2015)

freshprincechiro said:


> This is what I have bought so far ever since I became obsessed with watches.
> 
> I love everything about Grand Seiko, fit, finish, uniqueness etc etc.. I truly believe that it is the best watch you can buy under $10000.00 that offers the most for the money
> 
> I have not owned Rolex before... I would like to experience owning a Rolex at some point...


Woah that's a nice panda speedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0r0n (Aug 31, 2014)

wwwppp said:


> This or snowflake?


Definitely this...limited and gorgeous because I own one too


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

freshprincechiro said:


> This is what I have bought so far ever since I became obsessed with watches.
> 
> I love everything about Grand Seiko, fit, finish, uniqueness etc etc.. I truly believe that it is the best watch you can buy under $10000.00 that offers the most for the money
> 
> ...


I'd opt for a Rolex since you already have two GSes in your collection.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

freshprincechiro said:


> This is what I have bought so far ever since I became obsessed with watches.
> 
> I love everything about Grand Seiko, fit, finish, uniqueness etc etc.. I truly believe that it is the best watch you can buy under $10000.00 that offers the most for the money
> 
> ...


In my opinion, looking at your collection, a Rolex GMT master would be an obvious choice.

You can always flip it at minimal loss if you decide you want the Grand Seiko after all.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani (Dec 26, 2013)

Same photo, different thread (apologies, but yes, i am that super pleased with this watch)


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

Seiko GS 4522 movement, 36k:


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

freshprincechiro said:


> This is what I have bought so far ever since I became obsessed with watches.
> 
> I love everything about Grand Seiko, fit, finish, uniqueness etc etc.. I truly believe that it is the best watch you can buy under $10000.00 that offers the most for the money
> 
> ...


I agree with the others. Maybe it's time for a Rolex since you already have 2 Grand Seikos. Word of caution though, you might appreciate Grand Seiko even more after you get a Rolex because you would see how nice they really are compared to the benchmark crowns!


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Today is the day I join the club.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Not a bad way to join the club  the 44GS case is very attractive.


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

DustinC said:


> Today is the day I join the club.


welcome !! what a gorgeous piece !! soon.. you will find yourself wanting a Spring Drive.. then a Hibeat.. this won't be your last GS.. that's for sure


----------



## Onkel Lou (Jul 21, 2015)

SBGR 095


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

It wears smaller than expected. Something to get used to. A mm or 2 larger would be perfect. Nonetheless, it's a gorgeous piece.


----------



## bigsom (Jul 11, 2012)

DustinC said:


> It wears smaller than expected. Something to get used to. A mm or 2 larger would be perfect. Nonetheless, it's a gorgeous piece.


This looks *perfect* on your wrist. Don't be fooled by the garish size of watches that people are wearing this day and age. The lugs perfectly position on the sides of your wrist!


----------



## djsick (Feb 22, 2015)

> This looks *perfect* on your wrist. Don't be fooled by the garish size of watches that people are wearing this day and age. The lugs perfectly position on the sides of your wrist!


What Bigsom said is correct ! I also had the same impression when I tried a GS for the first time, but I was wrong. I realised now that I did not know anything about proportion before.


----------



## melvintan (Nov 27, 2012)

Snowflake


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Two different ends of the Seiko spectrum -


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Brand new SBGV007. Amazing watch. I may post more impressions later today. In the meantime, I will say I am very excited, and plug forum sponsor and new GS-AD Topper Jewelery. I had a great buying experience from Rob and Russ.


----------



## Seagull S6 (Aug 30, 2012)

bigsom said:


> This looks *perfect* on your wrist. Don't be fooled by the garish size of watches that people are wearing this day and age. The lugs perfectly position on the sides of your wrist!


Yeah, I think it's almost too big. Like most grand seikos, it looks very dressy so it's not supposed to look big. The top lugs are clearly overhanging the wrist while the bottom ones are good. If adjusted to sit properly on the wrist, it would be just right but a bit on the large side.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Perhaps it's the angle, perhaps it's indeed right for the wrist. 

I'm used to the latter one.


----------



## Seagull S6 (Aug 30, 2012)

DustinC said:


> Perhaps it's the angle, perhaps it's indeed right for the wrist.
> 
> I'm used to the latter one.


The Longines looks smaller because the dial is smaller. The GS looks great on you but I definitely would not get anything larger with that kind of dial and case design. Enjoy the GS, it's a beauty!


----------



## Davido22 (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## sixfignig (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Seagull S6 said:


> The Longines looks smaller because the dial is smaller. The GS looks great on you but I definitely would not get anything larger with that kind of dial and case design. Enjoy the GS, it's a beauty!


The Longines appears to be smaller in that pic because of the different distances the picture is taken. This one is a bit more clearer.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Bought it today in Europe´s biggest Seiko Shop in Frankfurt ...

SBGA011


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/6-hmPKKLfK/


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

harald-hans said:


> Bought it today in Europe´s biggest Seiko Shop in Frankfurt ...
> 
> SBGA011


Very exciting that Seiko is expanding its presence worldwide. If you had a chance to talk to salespeople, did they comment on sales and interest?

send from AZ


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Very exciting that Seiko is expanding its presence worldwide. If you had a chance to talk to salespeople, did they comment on sales and interest?
> 
> send from AZ


Oh yes - I "visit" the store every week since they have opened and turn myself everytime around the Grand Seiko showcases 

and there were always a lot of people talking and looking about the GS ...

Yesterday as I bought the watch finally there were two other people buying a GS - I talked to the store manager and he confirmed to me that they are selling a "lot" of GS every week - they are very happy about the resonance of this new store ...

Sorry - I found it only in German ...

Klick 1

Klick 2


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## curvexguy (Nov 2, 2010)

My first GS out for its first sword form.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Just arrived today. SBGH039.

Looks like a black dial under most indoor lighting...

























But has an incredible variety and depth of color in bright light and pure sunlight...









































I took these quickly while I still had some sunlight after work, but they really don't even come close to accurately depicting the complexity of this dial. It's really amazing.


----------



## djsick (Feb 22, 2015)

> Just arrived today. SBGH039.
> 
> Looks like a black dial under most indoor lighting...


Very nice piece ! The dark dial is very nice too with that case. I own the SBGA125 with the same case and I am very happy I bought that one and not the snowflake. the case is somewhat nicer I think (shorter lug to lug ; the way the lugs ends and are polished is so neat ; the high crystal dome make the dial very open, don't you think...).

Don't hesitate to put more picture of it in other lights, we don't see that model often.

Enjoy your SBGH039, lucky you!


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

The size of the GS clan is perfect.. U can't go wrong if your the average sized guy , Now the big boys may find it petite on a 9" wrist .


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

djsick said:


> Very nice piece !
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I'm going to take some more pics this weekend to try to better capture the variation of colors you see under different lighting. I'll put up a thread specifically about this dial. I'll be better able to describe it after spending a couple days with it, but it is unlike any watch I've ever seen. Far beyond anything I could have imagined by seeing pics online. I absolutely could not be happier.

It's a 2015 piece, limited to 700 worldwide, so it's not surprising none have shown up yet. I think they just came out in July or June.


----------



## EdelweissIV (Aug 5, 2015)

*SBGA085 - modern "basic" spring drive *
*SBGR019 - automatic "diver" from 2001 (hexagonal bezel and bracelet elements, carbon pattern dial, still runs @ +1sec/day) *
*SBGX083 - quartz (red tip seconds hand & crown guard)

*Sorry for quality of pics - phone camera.


----------



## PeteVanF (Jan 6, 2014)

Last two incomings have been Grand Seikos, something that would have been unheard of a couple of years ago - they dont half grow on you.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

not a bad first post



EdelweissIV said:


> View attachment 5213282
> 
> 
> *SBGA085 - modern "basic" spring drive *
> ...


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

EdelweissIV said:


> View attachment 5213282
> 
> 
> *SBGA085 - modern "basic" spring drive *
> ...


Just absolutely magnificent. I'm planning on getting an SBGR019 myself. There's a continuation of design throughout the whole watch that's missing from Grand Seikos now. The scalloped geometric bezel perfectly matches the caseback, and the screwed bracelet with the bolts just matches the case so well. 3 beautiful models you have there!! Very happy to hear it's still keeping its accuracy after all these years.


----------



## RolexGS (Jul 24, 2015)

It is mine now! VFA! Grail








1970. "Jurassic - Velociraptor" of Grand Seiko. Movement mostly copper alloy - temperature stability


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

@RolexGS: That 6185 is amazing, a Seiko grail. I noticed too on YJ. Congrats and please put more photos


----------



## Newt (May 2, 2014)

Just arrived today SBGX065 HAQ. Just need to take it in to get it sized since my set of jewelry screwdrivers doesn't have a size small enough for the screws.


----------



## RolexGS (Jul 24, 2015)

@bestXtreme

This from YJ pic. The band I believe isn't original but definitely unique hide. It is running about -2sec/day. After 45 years, I don't know when it was last serviced. Not about to get it out of my sight anytime soon, lol. Runs fine and smooth at the moment. Oops sorry gotta go and get a bank loan.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Newt said:


> Just arrived today SBGX065 HAQ. Just need to take it in to get it sized since *my set of jewelry screwdrivers doesn't have a size small enough for the screws*.


????????????????????????


----------



## Newt (May 2, 2014)

6R15 said:


> ????????????????????????


I've lost some screwdrivers from the set I have, and they were all small ones. The smallest one I have left is still too large for the screws on the links. I took it to a watch guy today in St. Pete and had it sized.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

djsick said:


> Don't hesitate to put more picture of it in other lights, we don't see that model often.
> 
> Enjoy your SBGH039, lucky you!


I put up a thread in the Public forum about the SBGH039 dial:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/grand-seiko-sbgh039-dr-pepper-dial-2333410.html#post19902658


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Out for a Saturday walk


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

Joined the club. 















Traveling in Japan and didnt have a GS purchase planned, considering the listed MSRP. I also wanted a mechanical GS with lume, which limited my choices considerably.

FYI, I ended up purchasing the SBGA101 for almost 15% discount off MSRP (tourist tax free + VISA 5% discount) at Yodobashi. Given the current exchange rates against weaker Yen, this was a no-brainer.

Sorry for crappy mobile pics, on a train at the moment, better ones to follow.

I also realized later that it is the same model I saw on a GS poster at the airport. Subliminal marketing at work!










Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## prosimian (Jun 18, 2014)

Apologies for smudges.... Too much Shiro vodka


----------



## kicsrepins (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

My new humble timepiece sitting along side my wife's uncle's Credor. Apologies for low quality pic.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

kicsrepins said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My new humble timepiece sitting along side my wife's uncle's Credor. Apologies for low quality pic.


While I respect the quality of the Credor, your 'Blizzard' (I believe that's what it is), certainly holds its own - what a beautifully classic, and elegant piece, especially on leather. I'd love to see it on brown alligator. I'm shocked they haven't sold out already.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

kicsrepins said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My new humble timepiece sitting along side my wife's uncle's Credor. Apologies for low quality pic.


What credor model is that?

send from AZ


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

kicsrepins said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My new humble timepiece sitting along side my wife's uncle's Credor. Apologies for low quality pic.


Very nice. Love the GS and the Credor looks amazing.


----------



## kicsrepins (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words guys.

@TOPTISHKIN it is the Signo GBAQ961, my pictures really do not do it justice. It is stunning in real life.

@tkoz yes you are correct it is the SBGA125 aka Blizzard. Unfortunately I do not like alligator straps, which is why I asked GS to make me a Shell Cordovan one. Saying that the strap on the Credor feels incredible.

Here are some more pics


----------



## srminimo (Mar 21, 2014)

My 073 in matching bundt


----------



## srminimo (Mar 21, 2014)

Or in its bracelet...


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

^Bracelet. I love pilot straps but doesn't work for me without a sportier watch. Love the blue dial though.


----------



## srminimo (Mar 21, 2014)

Agree MrTickle!
The bracelet definitely works best. In fact, I usually take out the bundt and simply use the blue strap and that works better too. But every now and then, with jeans and a tshirt, I do think the pilot strap works. The watch is angular enough and tall enough that it doesn't seem out of place (to me).


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

Quick comparison shot between SBGA101 and my (cal 2500) Aqua Terra. I'm a fan of dressy watches that can go for a swim.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

I was not able to resist - after visiting Europe´s biggest Seiko Boutique Frankfurt ...


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, the detail.


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

Here's my recent acquisition:


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

The watch that pretty much gets all the wrist time.


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

ncb said:


> Quick comparison shot between SBGA101 and my (cal 2500) Aqua Terra. I'm a fan of dressy watches that can go for a swim.


I have the SBGA003. Which is pretty similar to this but essentially the black version of the snowflake. I saw these in japan but that ugly flat power reserve and the very circular case threw me off it. My one has a more traditional GS look IMO. But I guess different tastes ey maybe you wanted something more modern. Spring drives are great though so enjoy!


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

I love the traditional-styled GS models, but I couldn't pass up a spring drive I can take for a swim as well as see the time in the dark. I get annoyed at a watch if I can't read it in the dark: "Why did I spend so much money on you, you're useless!"


----------



## thevenerablelars (Sep 2, 2015)

SBGM021 today.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

At work


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefeloke (Aug 30, 2015)

akfd said:


> That's over $6000HKD cheaper than here in Vancouver! Too bad if I buy it in HK I have to pay taxes when I come back, which doesn't work out to be a very discount!


Just wear it on your wrist when you return. No one needs to know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

My new SBGH001


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Tolle Uhr !!!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

harald-hans said:


> Tolle Uhr !!!


Thank you (danke ;-) )


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

brunemto said:


> My new SBGH001


Great watch and great pics. Wow.


----------



## aero-engineer (Jan 22, 2015)

Just put on the dark blue croco strap my SBGH031, took it from SARX019. And some pic with Campanola Cosmosign together


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

kmangino47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfection!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

calwatchguy said:


> Great watch and great pics. Wow.


Thank you!
It´s an amazing watch with an accuracy like quartz...


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

Did not buy one today, but visited Wako in Ginza. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

brunemto said:


> Thank you!
> It´s an amazing watch with an accuracy like quartz...


Not quite in the market for a GS given a recent watch binge, but this is on the list when the time comes. Also love the black dial GMT but I have a few GMT's already, so I will probably branch out. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

1968 King Seiko 44-9990


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

12:00:00


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I can post this here, being a Grand, *Seiko Grand Quartz 9940-8000* from September '78:


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Date, 10 to 11


----------



## U_Devrim (Mar 24, 2014)

what a beautiful watch.. case, dial.. just perfect..


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, beautifull seikos all around. Nevertheless I sold my SBGX059 because my eyes could not easily get a grip on the watch. It was like a shimmering diamond, I kept looking for points of attraction. But there are none! The watch is too balanced and overall mesmerizing. There will be another GS, but not this one, no light dials!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Could not stand this beauty. It is a siren of the watch world.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Well, beautifull seikos all around. Nevertheless I sold my SBGX059 because my eyes could not easily get a grip on the watch. It was like a shimmering diamond, I kept looking for points of attraction. But there are none! The watch is too balanced and overall mesmerizing. There will be another GS, but not this one, no light dials!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Ha! In same situation with recently acquired SBGR095. Watch just feels too exquisite for my lifestyle! Haven't worn it yet...


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Toshk said:


> Ha! In same situation with recently acquired SBGR095. Watch just feels too exquisite for my lifestyle! Haven't worn it yet...


Yeah that would be it. Lifestyle. I need quick and easy legibility. The sbgx059 is not quick and easy... Currently my Ball Aviator is the ticket.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## cicione (Oct 28, 2012)

SBGE001 - 3 weeks old :-D


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

This has been my favorite aspirational thread for a long time - SO happy to be able to contribute with my first GS.









SBGH001


----------



## thevenerablelars (Sep 2, 2015)

matthew P said:


> This has been my favorite aspirational thread for a long time - SO happy to be able to contribute with my first GS.
> 
> View attachment 5712658
> 
> ...


Great way to contribute. Congratulations on the hi-beat.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Mine SBHG039 says hi to your Hi-Beat.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

1st Grand Seiko but not last....


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Interesting observation... this thread started 3/23/12.

Year 1: 25 pages
Year 2: 30 pages + 20%
Year 3: 41 pages +36%
Year 4: 46 pages through 7 months... 79 pages if we straight-line things out +92%


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

So many people realizing what an incredible watch this is for the money I think


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


>


Don't forget to share your Snowflake and new comer SBGH035 (when it arrives).


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Tseg said:


> Interesting observation... this thread started 3/23/12.
> 
> Year 1: 25 pages
> Year 2: 30 pages + 20%
> ...


This is absolutely hands down the best thread in this entire forum. It's amazing and I lust over each piece posted here.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

DustinC said:


> View attachment 5788050


What camera / lens? Looks awesome


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


> What camera / lens? Looks awesome


You'll be surprised. It's a makeshift set-up  Using a Galaxy S6 with a €3 clip-on smartphone macro lens


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Been thinking of buying one of those. You might have convinced me 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Not a GS but high quality Seiko content!

Last week customer came in wearing this and was more than happy to show me. Impressive :-!

Recenty set the time on my G and it shows!


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Perfect GMT pair.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Tseg said:


> Perfect GMT pair.


Wish they made the BLNR without the cyclops....


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Sadly not *my* Grand Seiko, but from this article (was this the controversial 'wonky logo' show?) at Hodinkee https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hodinkee-and-seiko-event

Basically imagine a GS channeling everyone's favourite Alpinist, the SARB017. Could it be done? *Jeremy Clarkson voice* Oooooh YES it can, and HERE it IS...









So green! So shiny! Much want!


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Sadly not *my* Grand Seiko, but from this article (was this the controversial 'wonky logo' show?) at Hodinkee https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hodinkee-and-seiko-event
> 
> Basically imagine a GS channeling everyone's favourite Alpinist, the SARB017. Could it be done? *Jeremy Clarkson voice* Oooooh YES it can, and HERE it IS...
> 
> ...


WOW that leather strap really suits the dial! stunning


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

OK, I know it's not really like the SARB017 but imagine this GS with cathedral hands and gold batons.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I love the SBGE033. A future classic that one! The lume, the green, and that perfect 3-way match between the chapter ring and the GMT hand, and the GMT hand tip and the 'GMT' on the dial in red. It's really spot on. Display back too! If I didn't have too much GS overlap as it is, I'd be aaaaaaalllll over that!


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Got a few extra pics in the archive not sure if I posted these ones yet. The problem is not only do I look at my Grand Seikos way more then my other watches I love taking tons of pictures. They just look so different in various lighting and environments. I'm always thinking "wow thats a different look gotta take a pic of it now" LOL So here's a few more of my High Beat and Spring Drive. I really feel like I reached GS Nirvana with these two....


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Snowflake again for today !


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Sadly not *my* Grand Seiko, but from this article (was this the controversial 'wonky logo' show?) at Hodinkee https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hodinkee-and-seiko-event
> 
> Basically imagine a GS channeling everyone's favourite Alpinist, the SARB017. Could it be done? *Jeremy Clarkson voice* Oooooh YES it can, and HERE it IS...
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## tedjosg2003 (Jun 17, 2009)

Amazing snowflake !


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

King Seiko ok? 1971 KS 4502-7010


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice KS !


----------



## Perfumer001 (Jan 11, 2012)

Snowflake. Just beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi-Beat


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

SBGV009


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

That last shot is great, it really shows off the dial's finish.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah that's the champagne dial on the sbgv005. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Snowflake looking good foxman.

halloween shot High beat


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Love how you captured the grain on the dial.



qtip.416 said:


>


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Snowflake again...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you. It's actually a bit challenging to photograph with my iphone to capture the matte dial. Better lighting helps bring out its texture.

Cheers.



MrTickles said:


> Love how you captured the grain on the dial.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


>


THIS is AWESOME!!!


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


>


THIS is AWESOME!!!


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Been lurking this thread and dreaming for months... I finally get to contribute!

SBGA127:





























Amazing color change on this dial. I am pleased.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you! Congrats on your new GS! It's pretty awesome too. 



MLJinAK said:


> THIS is AWESOME!!!


----------



## luckynumber (Jun 12, 2014)

ghia94 said:


> Snowflake again...


Gorgeous! Looks like a goldflake


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

SBGH001


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

SBGE009


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

my GS collection


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

MLJinAK said:


> Been lurking this thread and dreaming for months... I finally get to contribute!
> 
> SBGA127:
> View attachment 5878762
> ...


Got mine today! And so glad I did!!!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Cold morning.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Very cold!


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

Daily commute pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Wristshot today of this beauty on way to lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> Wristshot today of this beauty on way to lunch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

From the other day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Just tryin' to balance out all the (extra wonderful) new stuff a little... 

1969 6145.
1993 8N65.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

moyski said:


>


Is that the green dialed version?


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


> Is that the green dialed version?


Yes it is! SBGJ005


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

Sitting here at work procrastinating.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thevenerablelars (Sep 2, 2015)

Absolutely love that SBGM031 special edition.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

limenko said:


> Sitting here at work procrastinating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Procrastinating? Looks more like you're watching time go by...two very different things to a WIS.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

limenko said:


> Sitting here at work procrastinating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


easily done wearing a GS...Looking @ the beauty for hours

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

tkoz said:


> Procrastinating? Looks more like you're watching time go by...two very different things to a WIS.


Lol. I agree with that, my employer though may not see it that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

limenko said:


> Lol. I agree with that, my employer though may not see it that way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, gotcha...he doesn't own a Grand Seiko. Maybe someday.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Damn That's pretty


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sbgm031 on the sales
thread if anyone is on the fence now..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## startroops (Mar 17, 2013)

When I went to Japan last month, one of my goals was to bring home a GS. I happened to come across the SBGE033 in Kyoto and I just had to bring it home with me. I can't be happier to have this as my first GS and I have been very impressed by it!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

SBGX061 close-up.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


>


Awesome dial!!!

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

maxchua said:


> Awesome dial!!!
> 
> Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001












Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Just picked her up. She's so beautiful


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## lornranger (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

a GS and a seiko brightz automatic chronograph are my grails


----------



## aero-engineer (Jan 22, 2015)

What is model ref?


----------



## aero-engineer (Jan 22, 2015)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Just picked her up. She's so beautiful


What is model ref?


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

aero-engineer said:


> What is model ref?


Sbgj015 limited Asia edition


----------



## brodo (Jul 25, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


>


Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

And are those hands lumed?

At first I thought it was a SBGA073 but the power reserve indicator is different.



brodo said:


> Which model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Mark355 said:


> SBGX061 close-up.


Every Grand Seiko I see looks like an old man's watch. But dammit, I'm starting to like 'em!

*oldman*


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ref:sbga 081

Seiko USA / Collections / Grand Seiko / Men / Watch Model / SBGA081



brodo said:


> Which model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Still loving these two. Then again, don't really know any unhappy GS owners...


----------



## brodo (Jul 25, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Ref:sbga 081
> 
> Seiko USA / Collections / Grand Seiko / Men / Watch Model / SBGA081


Thank you, it's stunning! That strap goes really well with the dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Just picked her up. She's so beautiful


Congrats. That's the Asia LE.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm so glad this wonderful thread is still going! The move of GS to a different forum really disrupted the mix here IMO.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

SBGJ005










Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

poppo said:


> SBGJ005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back poppo!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

JDM is that the quartz GS on the right? Would you mind telling us a bit about it? Thanks.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes the right is the GS Quartz :SBGX117
Caliber 9F61
Quartz
Accuracy: +/- 10 seconds per year
Three year battery
Magnetic resistance standard JIS class 2
Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
Screw case back
One way rotating elapsed timing 
Titanium hands
Luminous hands and markers
Stainless steel case and bracelet
Double lock tri-fold with extender clasp
Screw down crown
Divers 200M water resistant
Case diameter: 42.7 mm

I have been very happy with it , its super comfortable , it is keeping time better than spec.

If there is anything in particular I can answer feel free ?

Thanks


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey thanks, that last bracelet shot us epic with the lion and GS clasp.

I'm planning on a GS but am pretty much fixated on the spring drive. Mebbe a quartz later down the line...


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

DustinC said:


> Welcome back poppo!


thanks

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

qtip.416 said:


>


That is beautiful.

Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

martin_blank said:


> That is beautiful.
> 
> Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


Thanks!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi-Beat


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

brunemto said:


> Hi-Beat


fantastic shot - captured the watch well


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

seemed appropriate for Christmas



















Merry Christmas gentleman

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

Shots of my GSs


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Highest peak in Southern California


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Interesting combo ten13th. Not one I'd expect to like, but I do. Also that first photo really shows off the subtle but interesting case design. There's more going on than initially meets the eye.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Love this GS. Works on a crocodile strap and can be dressed down on a distressed strap just as well.


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

I like that!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> Love this GS. Works on a crocodile strap and can be dressed down on a distressed strap just as well.


That's HOT  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

John Price said:


> Interesting combo ten13th. Not one I'd expect to like, but I do. Also that first photo really shows off the subtle but interesting case design. There's more going on than initially meets the eye.


John, could agree more with you. GS cases are true work of art themselves. So much design and intricacy, one could easily dismiss it or discover it and be completely captivate by it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

qtip.416, that's such an interesting model. Which one is it? Would love to learn more about it. Thanks, John


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

G07 said:


> I like that!





watchdaddy1 said:


> That's HOT
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Thanks, guys. I'm drinking the GS Kool Aid and enjoying it.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

John Price said:


> qtip.416, that's such an interesting model. Which one is it? Would love to learn more about it. Thanks, John


Thanks, John.

Don't see many of these around here. I really like the grey, matte dial, very similar to my old Omega Aqua Terra.

RefSBGA081

Seiko USA / Collections / Grand Seiko / Men / Watch Model / SBGA081


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks, guys. I'm drinking the GS Kool Aid and enjoying it.


GS Kool Aid sure quenches the thirst!! Beautiful watches for sure!!


----------



## Stephan.st (Jul 25, 2011)

61 GA special, my favorite! 









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

c.1993 8N65...


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

My grand seiko and my wife's queen seiko.










Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ** SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO ***

I picked this up in November. It's quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi-Beat


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

So I ended up pulling the trigger on the Hibeat diver. I am very glad I did. It goes well with my SBGA029.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Continue the blue theme.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

John Price said:


> Interesting combo ten13th. Not one I'd expect to like, but I do. Also that first photo really shows off the subtle but interesting case design. There's more going on than initially meets the eye.


John, absolutely. GS case design and finish is amazing. Lots of subtle details.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

ten13th said:


> Continue the blue theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the sbgx065?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

My (latest) Grand Seiko is this NOS first-model Grand Seiko 3180 in stainless steel. 






















Details are hard to come by, but from my research - these were made as service replacements for worn 14k watches, and never sold to the public.
Over the moon at the opportunity to add it to the collection, and complete my GS3180 trifecta. Trifecta pics when it arrives.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Is that the sbgx065?


It's JDM - SBGV017. I'll post more photos when I have a chance to get some new shoes for it, bracelet doesn't fit my style.


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

ten13th said:


> It's JDM - SBGV017. I'll post more photos when I have a chance to get some new shoes for it, bracelet doesn't fit my style.


Ah yes I remember seeing this in Japan. Amazing how dynamic the dial is. What's wrong with the bracelet?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Ah yes I remember seeing this in Japan. Amazing how dynamic the dial is. What's wrong with the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I just don't like to wear any bracelet. Nothing wrong with the bracelet of this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

estrickland said:


> My (latest) Grand Seiko is this NOS first-model Grand Seiko 3180 in stainless steel.
> View attachment 6671050
> 
> View attachment 6671074
> ...


Most interesting! Please do share your research and thoughts when this piece arrives. Cheers!

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

After 4 months away, the GS 3180, 43999, Queen Seiko in PT, and Pan Europ returned from service today.
Along with them, a YJ haul: Liner Chronometer, ladies GS wallet/coin purse, 10mm buckle (for 19GS VFA), gold GS crown, and Goldberger book.








It's a good day.


----------



## arezzo (Feb 24, 2006)

S


----------



## Davido22 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd been jonesing for a titanium GS for some time and located this SBGA127 in a foreign land. Love the retro 60s look and how they make titanium shine.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


>


What model is this?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


> What model is this?


SBGA081


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes that's the reference.

One more shot from today.





Steppy said:


> SBGA081


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice. Easily one of the best dark dialed spring drives in the current lineup 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

SBGA133


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

estrickland said:


> After 4 months away, the GS 3180, 43999, Queen Seiko in PT, and Pan Europ returned from service today.
> Along with them, a YJ haul: Liner Chronometer, ladies GS wallet/coin purse, 10mm buckle (for 19GS VFA), gold GS crown, and Goldberger book.
> View attachment 6731930
> 
> ...


That 3180 is unreal. Thank you for sharing.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidB1191 (Oct 27, 2008)

Loving my "Snowflake"
Dave


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

DavidB1191 said:


> Loving my "Snowflake"
> Dave
> View attachment 6912738


A bit of snow in Feb. Nice!


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Veda said:


> SBGA133


Is that a new model? And stock strap?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


> Is that a new model? And stock strap?


There are 25 pieces only. Don't mean to sound like a wise guy. But using brown strap and blue dial is called complimentary color match.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi-Beat


----------



## brodo (Jul 25, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Yes that's the reference.
> 
> One more shot from today.


You need to stop, I'm tempted to let my snowflake go in exchange for one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Are they even for sale if only 25 made?


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Foxman2k said:


> Are they even for sale if only 25 made?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/gs-sga133-25-pieces-ltd-2815498.html

http://instagramzone.com/Tag/sbga137

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/grand-seiko-sbga139-limited-edition-snowflake-2733210.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/grand-seiko-sbga141-35-pieces-ltd-2825682.html


----------



## djsick (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

Hi Foxman2K,

Being curious... How is the 9R15 movement performing compared to the snowflake ? Better ?

Thx


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Snowflake today.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



djsick said:


> Hi Foxman2K,
> 
> Being curious... How is the 9R15 movement performing compared to the snowflake ? Better ?
> 
> Thx


To be honest, about the same, as in both are super accurate and take about 2 weeks to lose a second.

So it could just be my snowflake is a really accurate. I love both movements, love the normal spring drive because it has the laser etched lion logo on the crystal back and love the super spring drive for the golden lion medallion.


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Stock strap. That shall be rectified soon...


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

mikelu03 said:


> View attachment 6945697


I like that blue. I like it a lot

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Veda said:


> Stock strap. That shall be rectified soon...


Veda can you do a group shot of all your grand seikos. You might have enough to open a museum

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> > Stock strap. That shall be rectified soon...
> ...


I have a few Credors coming and some elusive GS models. After a few strap changes then I'll snapshot.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Anybody's a member of the GS9 Club?

https://www.gs9club.jp


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Veda said:


> Anybody's a member of the GS9 Club?
> 
> https://www.gs9club.jp


Has the site got an English version?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Toshk said:


> Has the site got an English version?


Yeah, it's called Google Translate


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah Right


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Toshk said:


> Yeah Right


Actually it's a good resource especially for easy pinpointing master shops and relevant info regarding particular shops. Chrome translate does all the works.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh the insanity. More proof that we should be buying GSs now instead of later when the prices have doubled like this. And a GS of a higher level than the Eichi 2? I MUST HAVE!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/%2A%2Anew-upcoming-seiko-watches%2A%2A-2393034.html#post25522122


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

If I ever won the lotto I think I will live my life like Veda. Going around buying limited edition grand seikos before they get released.

Meanwhile some pics


















Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

SBGA031 today....


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

My 57GS on a Martu leather strap.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sbgm031 on Nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Truly an underrated & underloved watch, the Grand Seiko Cal. 9S66 Gmt's 10 anniversary limited edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

On leather


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

Which one should I wear tomorrow ?


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry better pic


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> On leather


Sbga105?


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


> Sbga105?


Yup


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

PrinceT,

That white/blue NATO looks great on your Grand Seiko! Never would've thought of that combo - well done!

John


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> Yup





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Wearing the blue one today in a rainy Paris!


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Not quite GS... Credor GBAQ961


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

PrinceT said:


> Truly an underrated & underloved watch, the Grand Seiko Cal. 9S66 Gmt's 10 anniversary limited edition.


I can give it loads of love if you so willing


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I see you also enjoy photographing your blue beauty. We are so lucky


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

That last pic is great! It's hard to capture how dynamic the blue dial is. Can go from almost black to brilliant blue!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Veda said:


> Not quite GS... Credor GBAQ961


Stunning


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


> That last pic is great! It's hard to capture how dynamic the blue dial is. Can go from almost black to brilliant blue!


Thx. Yes, I remember the day I went to the Seiko boutique (Amsterdam) to check out the GS collection, I didn't pay any attention to this 105 until the sales lady told me it wasn't black but blue and that it was her favorite. She took it from the back of the shelf and presented it in the sunlight. From deep blue the dial became vibrant electric blue and I was hooked.


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Mattthefish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! I miss mine dearly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Baby GS...







Ok, ok, ok.... I just wanted to jump in on all the fun.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you @godfather0917  needless to say it gets worn a lot!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Dream come true. 
Thanks to Rivest!










Many thanks mate!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Grand Quartz 9940-8000

























Rolex Air king, Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator. 
Seiko Pogue '75, Bellmatic '75 & '72, Lordmatic '74, White Helmet '77, KS Vanac '73, King Quartz '75, Elnix '77, Analogue chrono 7A38, SQ4004 '77, Kinetic 2008, SKX009KD


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

My Grand Seiko SBGX061 is definitely on par with my Milgauss in terms of finishing and fit. And It costs less than 1/3 of what I have paid for the Milgauss. Not that I don't love my Milgauss, but I really think Grand Seiko Quartz series are amazing buys for what they cost. I think I am gonna buy more GS HAQs in the future


----------



## Onkel Lou (Jul 21, 2015)

GRAND SEIKO SBGV019


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

I love this watch.










Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



Onkel Lou said:


> GRAND SEIKO SBGV019


Fabulous - first pics I've seen here on WUS! Any initial thoughts you'd care to share?


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SBGA113 - NA-RU-TO Daybreak - LE of 35 units. Dial present the Whirlpool of say location in Japan. The golden second hand represent the first light of day at daybreak.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/......_whirlpools










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo604 (Feb 15, 2016)

View attachment 7248426


----------



## Kashbadash (Jul 12, 2015)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unique dial execution - looks great!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My file photo Seiko sbgt035


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

A couple of photos of my 5722


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Veda said:


> Not quite GS... Credor GBAQ961


That's like 5x GS. Lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aero-engineer (Jan 22, 2015)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the model is this?? Looks fantastic!


----------



## kingma15 (Feb 21, 2016)

aero-engineer said:


> What the model is this?? Looks fantastic!


I was going to ask the same thing


----------



## djsick (Feb 22, 2015)

SBGA125


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Really need to get some better shots of this beauty. Will get the better camera out this weekend.


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

The 44gs case has to be the best case ever made. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



hotmustardsauce said:


> The 44gs case has to be the best case ever made.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm curious, you're not the first person to say this. It's my first experience with the case and it is certainly incredible. But what makes you feel it's so much better than say, the SBGH035 case or the SBGA105 or snowflake?

SBGH035



















SBGA105









Snowflake:










Just curious on your thoughts as I'm learning to appreciate all the intricacies.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



Foxman2k said:


> Thanks. I'm curious, you're not the first person to say this. It's my first experience with the case and it is certainly incredible. But what makes you feel it's so much better than say, the SBGH035 case or the SBGA105 or snowflake?
> 
> SBGH035
> 
> ...


It's unique and shows off the polishing amazingly well. The other cases are nice but not too different to what you can get from other makers (albeit without the finishing).

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

aero-engineer said:


> What the model is this?? Looks fantastic!


SBGA113 - NA-RU-TO Daybreak - LE of 35 units. Dial present the Whirlpool of say location in Japan. The golden second hand represent the first light of day at daybreak.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/......_whirlpools


----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

Foxman2k said:


> Really need to get some better shots of this beauty. Will get the better camera out this weekend.


 ours is 7 serials apart! mine is 516!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



Foxman2k said:


> Thanks. I'm curious, you're not the first person to say this. It's my first experience with the case and it is certainly incredible. But what makes you feel it's so much better than say, the SBGH035 case or the SBGA105 or snowflake?


It's over 9000 times better than all the other cases...._Combined_ 





There's also the history, an enduring design. Lots of self-dater vintage GSes on yahoo Japan....The proper 44GSes don't hang around long.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

SBGA127 








Love the case details and sharp angles.

-MLJinAK.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

MLJinAK said:


> SBGA127
> View attachment 7344018
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Pictures like this make me regret any thoughts about selling mine!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

There can be only one though!


----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

this one on the wrist for this week  SBGJ005

home bound by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Some close ups....


----------



## Onkel Lou (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

This may be my favorite watch in my collection...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spring Drive



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Boutique snowflake?


----------



## Onkel Lou (Jul 21, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


> Boutique snowflake?


Here the Boutique Specials from the Seiko Store Frankfurt Germany.
Boutique Specials - Grand Seiko


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Foxman2k said:


> Boutique snowflake?


SBGA011

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Onkel Lou (Jul 21, 2015)

Here two links fron a german watchforum....with verry good pictures from the great snowflake.
Grand Seiko SBGA011 Snowflake - UhrForum

Passend zu aktuellen Jahreszeit: Grand Seiko SBGA011 („Snowflake") - UhrForum


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Onkel Lou said:


> Here two links fron a german watchforum....with verry good pictures from the great snowflake.
> Grand Seiko SBGA011 Snowflake - UhrForum
> 
> Passend zu aktuellen Jahreszeit: Grand Seiko SBGA011 („Snowflake") - UhrForum


I love Seiko Ti , so pleasing to the eye & the bracelet far exceeds Rolex every day of the week twice on Sunday

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Onkel Lou (Jul 21, 2015)

in Germany it has seiko not so easy.

it always says this is a purchase house watch.....german cal Kaufhausuhr....




swearword


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

My god!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Onkel Lou said:


> in Germany it has seiko not so easy.
> 
> it always says this is a purchase house watch.....german cal Kaufhausuhr....
> 
> swearword


How can Kaufhäuser

Be a negative term, when German immigrants created the idea of department stores themselves in USA in 19th and early 20th centuries.


----------



## pReTeNd3r (May 25, 2014)

FatTuesday said:


> This may be my favorite watch in my collection...


May i know what model is this?


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

SBGR053


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***










Just got this last week. Loving it so far, a deceptively simple design with amazing finish and a dial that one can get lost in. Infinite beauty of texture and detail.


----------



## neuralinhibitor (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***










More pics


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

malach ra said:


> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Congratulation! 
It stands very well on your big wrist.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6145-8000 May '69 on vintage B.O.R. ...


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Window dreaming









About watches?


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

daddyKC said:


> Window dreaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely!!
Greetings from the 2015 edition:


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Snowflake today. What an incredibly comfortable watch.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Was also admiring the shine of the SBGA105


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Dig it out for some daytime wear.... This watch looks good in the sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

ten13th said:


> SBGA113 - NA-RU-TO Daybreak - LE of 35 units. Dial present the Whirlpool of say location in Japan. The golden second hand represent the first light of day at daybreak.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my god


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been subscribed to this thread for a very long, I haven't had anything I was able to post.
I have just been drooling over all of your posts wishing I could contribute.









Until this happened about an hour ago, thank you Tokyo.
SBGA109









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Erks said:


> I've been subscribed to this thread for a very long, I haven't had anything I was able to post.
> I have just been drooling over all of your posts wishing I could contribute.
> 
> 
> ...


Love how the light catches the logos. Did you spot the lion yet?


----------



## Bmickdewey (Aug 7, 2012)

Just arrived...

Limited Edition SBGM013 GMT #24/30 limited edition for the Takashimaya Department Store.

Watch is from 2012.

Let's be honest, I just love the red GMT hand!

Here it is on a Rover Haven Shell Cordovan #8 Arts&Crafts strap


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


> Love how the light catches the logos. Did you spot the lion yet?


The lion was one of the reasons I went with the 109 as silly as that sounds haha 
I'm a sucker for subtle touches


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Bmickdewey said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> Limited Edition SBGM013 GMT #24/30 limited edition for the Takashimaya Department Store.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Church



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SBGA113

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

ten13th said:


> SBGA113
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that dial is gorgeous!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

ten13th,

Absolutely LOVE that dial.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks John. I felt very fortunate to got this from another WUSer, its a LE of 35 units.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

There's some beautiful models floating around here!!!



Bmickdewey said:


> Just arrived...


Congrats!! That's a REALLY rare one!! Always wished I could find a SBGM011...


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


> Was also admiring the shine of the SBGA105


AWESOME!


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

This thread is dangerously poisonous! 


Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / SARB059 / SRP581 / 6139-7100 / SBDX001 / SBBN017


----------



## Fastdriver (Mar 15, 2014)

SBGX103 Quartz, SBGH001 HiBeat, SBGE005 GMT and SBGA031 Diver


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: ** &gt;&gt; SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO &lt;&lt; ***

Finally have time to take a decent photo of my SBGR051.

Less than a month old, this is now my official work watch. Goes well with anything and definitely goes under ANY radar.

Accuracy is ok, started out at gaining over 6 spd and now settling to around +4spd... less accurate than my Rolexes but good enough, and maybe it will get better given more time to break in?

The polishing, especially the hands, is unbelievably good and at certain angle looks like they're made out of glass! Hats off to those artisans at the Seiko Studio who works on these.

Enough said...










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: ** &gt;&gt; SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO &lt;&lt; ***

New to me this week...


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## thevenerablelars (Sep 2, 2015)

Without question my favorite GS special edition. Beautiful.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

SBGR089


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

I just got my Sarb033 this week so I just had to come in here and take a look at its final form. Thanks all for such stunning photos!


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

KtWUS said:


> I just got my Sarb033 this week so I just had to come in here and take a look at its final form. Thanks all for such stunning photos!


If the SARB033 is just a tad bigger, I would have pulled the trigger.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

It truly is a nice slice of the GS pie... 10%. But it is great when somebody is not yet at the 3k+ range to spend.



KtWUS said:


> I just got my Sarb033 this week so I just had to come in here and take a look at its final form. Thanks all for such stunning photos!


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

It truly is a nice slice of the GS pie... 10%. But it is great when somebody is not yet at the 3k+ range to spend.



KtWUS said:


> I just got my Sarb033 this week so I just had to come in here and take a look at its final form. Thanks all for such stunning photos!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: ** &gt;&gt; SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO &lt;&lt; ***

Beautiful watch! congratulations!



reggie747 said:


> New to me this week...
> View attachment 7733570


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Petrolicious88 said:


> If the SARB033 is just a tad bigger, I would have pulled the trigger.


Given my 5.5' wrist, I'm looking for a smaller GS. I wish there was a GMT with a 37-38mm case!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Just a quick snap shot of this beauty. 8J56-8020, better known as SBGF021.


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Enjoying a rare sunny Ohio afternoon....










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SBGV017









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unlewser (Oct 28, 2015)

teal dial is sharp


----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## jrc693 (Feb 5, 2013)

Does Credor count?!?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

jrc693 said:


> Does Credor count?!?




It's "Show your GRAND SEIKO" !!

Get out.

;-);-);-);-)


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

jrc693 said:


> Does Credor count?!?


Credor counts for two


----------



## dcoffe01 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

ten13th said:


>


Which one is that?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## agentdaffy007 (Apr 12, 2012)

TOPTISHKIN: Looks like the IS250/350. Nice strap by the way.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

jihn said:


> Which one is that?


SBGA113 "...... Daybreak"


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

I just came in my pants!


ten13th said:


> SBGV017


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_SBGA011 aka Snowflake
Showing off the high-intensity Titanium (case and bracelet)_



_Look @ the snow driven inspired dial

_

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

What I always asked myself: is it a snowflake or a snowlake?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jihn said:


> What I always asked myself: is it a snowflake or a snowlake?


Snowflake

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Really enjoying having this watch back. Such a dynamic dial. In some lights almost no pattern is visible. In other light it completely pops!

Will try and get some better pics with my dslr over the weekend.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

This little beauty is still riding high for me.


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

A Steel Grand Seiko Diver and A Titanium Marinemaster ..

Which one do I prefer ? Oddly enough... the marine master...... :/


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

High Beat today


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

I only have the VERY POOR MANS'S GRAND SEIKO....the Sary057


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Trying to get a comparison shot between the hi beat special and snowflake. Not the greatest of pictures


----------



## agentdaffy007 (Apr 12, 2012)

Foxman2k said:


>


Very nice, i don't think i have seen this one before. What model is it?


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

That one is nice. Is the black really that black?


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

agentdaffy007 said:


> Very nice, i don't think i have seen this one before. What model is it?


Seems to me it's the SBGA105. Very dark blue until the sunlight hits the dial.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Yep SBGA105 is the dark dial. It's dark blue but electric blue when light hits it.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

The beautiful case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde ;-)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

SBGJ005 today


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

Great picture, TripleCalendar.

Is there a Grand Seiko with no polished stainless steel?


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just in!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Vig2000 said:


> Just in!


Where did you track one down? Beautiful. Mine says hi.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

So help me... I put a cheap ass Chinese strap on my Japanese GS (2,50 USD). Because I see very little difference with my Hirsch Duke straps. Even think that the lining is better.


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> So help me... I put a cheap ass Chinese strap on my Japanese GS (2,50 USD). Because I see very little difference with my Hirsch Duke straps. Even think that the lining is better.
> 
> View attachment 8167962


Do you mean this one? ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ** - Page 164

The Chinese strap looks better, yes, but does it feel as good as the Hirsch? Maybe too off topic ...


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

jihn said:


> Do you mean this one? ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ** - Page 164
> 
> The Chinese strap looks better, yes, but does it feel as good as the Hirsch? Maybe too off topic ...


Yeah the 9940 has a duke. But that strap feels dryer to the skin. The Chinese has more sticking power so that is does not move around as much. Personal preference of course.


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Btruijens said:


> Yeah the 9940 has a duke. But that strap feels dryer to the skin. The Chinese has more sticking power so that is does not move around as much. Personal preference of course.


Wow I was thinking of buying a duke to go with my sarb065. Maybe I'll look at other alternatives

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Wow I was thinking of buying a duke to go with my sarb065. Maybe I'll look at other alternatives
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Cant go wrong for that price www.ebay.nl/itm/391235850627


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

My Seiko/Grand Seiko collection...


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Oblongata (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

SBGX063.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

watchngars said:


>


Awesome shot


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Visited the Seiko boutique in NY to drool over the gold handed snowflake


----------



## Oblongata (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## faces (Jun 10, 2016)

My 1st GS


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

In 110F heat, stainless steel bracelet is not comfortable.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Really excited to be able to finally post in this thread...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## faces (Jun 10, 2016)

snowflake again


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

This was my first... the one that got me into GS.


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Recently picked this up. My first Spring Drive.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Love the champagne dial and blue hand on the SBGV005


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

GS SBGT035


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Steppy,

Which model is yours?
It's gorgeous.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

zuiko said:


> This was my first... the one that got me into GS.
> View attachment 8528282


That is a very bold first step.


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

Messing around with a new macro setup.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Wearing my SBGV009 today -


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

Posted this in the GS sub thread but since this one is a lot more active I thought I'd give it a shot here.

I went to an AD a while ago to see if they had an SBGR053 on hand, but unfortunately the closest they had on hand was this SBGV007.

I was surprised at how washed out the black dial got under even the store's moderately bright lighting, see pic -










Can anyone who has an SBGR053 post a pic with it under bright lighting? I'm really curious as to if it washes out or stays milky black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Seen the SBGV007 under bright light as well. Looked grainy and grey'ish. Was not a fan of it.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Wearing my snowflake today.










Group shot among 41mm


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Wore my SBGH035 Hi Beat Special last night. Tried to capture the cool pattern and texture. Poor lighting


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Here some much better shots I took


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

SBGA057 with the wrong time and date


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Happy 4th









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crumpsa (Oct 30, 2014)

My first GS, an SBGR059.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

updating the thread


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## r_o_b_d (Oct 3, 2006)

Just picked up this "new to me" SBGC013. It's my first GS.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Just plain gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

The dark night


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

The elusive snow flake!

Beautiful


watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

WichitaViajero said:


> The elusive snow flake!
> 
> Beautiful


thank you 1 of my favorites from my collection

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi-Beat


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## NewHaven23 (Feb 15, 2015)

2seamer said:


>


top notch!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

mfaraday said:


> Messing around with a new macro setup.


You succeeded. Great watch and great picture.


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

Can't keep my eyes off this beauty-


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Lick proof 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zohan128 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

i love GS

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Behind the stroller.


----------



## faces (Jun 10, 2016)

With croco leather


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

faces said:


> With croco leather
> View attachment 9114114


Veda is that you?


----------



## faces (Jun 10, 2016)

William Ayin said:


> Veda is that you?


Nope bro.. u mean the strapguy on IG right?


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

faces said:


> Nope bro.. u mean the strapguy on IG right?


yup lol reminds me of him.


----------



## bjarnetv (Jul 23, 2014)

Went crazy wild and bought a GS.
The finish is phenomenal!
The dial is so crisp it almost looks like a render.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Whoa!!! That's an amazing watch! Congrats! 


bjarnetv said:


> Went crazy wild and bought a GS.
> The finish is phenomenal!
> The dial i so crisp it almost looks like a render.


-MLJinAK.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks fantastic


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

pepcr1 said:


>


Fantastic angle!

-MLJinAK.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

MLJinAK said:


> Fantastic angle!
> 
> -MLJinAK.


Thank you


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

I love GS. All of them. Very beautiful.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

At a wedding. Been away for 6 weeks, missed the GS a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Current favourite. Have a great weekend. ;-)


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

SBGR053


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

krpdm said:


> Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


Definitely one of my favourites.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's my 6245



















And a group shot of the 57GS, SBGR053 and the 62GS (excuse the reflections sorry)


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

duplicate post - sorry


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I love this thread..... always have










Will probably live on the SKX rubber most of the time, black leather if I want to dress it up / change of pace.... bracelet if I want it to feel new again , but damm those tolerances are tight, not looking forward to that exercise till i get the right tool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

stewham said:


> Here's my 6245


SWOON - Fine fine fine watch and looks fantastic on that strap


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

matthew P said:


> SWOON - Fine fine fine watch and looks fantastic on that strap


Thanks! The strap is from Martu straps, which now the majority of my leather straps are from.


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

SBGM001









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Y08140 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sbgr061

Anyone know any good shops in Japan to get the new hi beat Gmt limited edition sbgj021 that's coming out in November ? Higuchi apparently doesn't have any for me.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Sublime detailing. Great photo.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

'69 6145 & '92 8N65...


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

GS GMT on the soccer pitch this afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

GS diver 029

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

*My new Snowflake*

I call this, "Wrist shot with Sabrina"... (basically fooling around on the back deck)



Stay tuned to the GS forum for an upcoming post with my impressions and more photos.

John


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wysie (Sep 18, 2011)

My recently acquired SBGA125 "Blizzard":


----------



## natra84 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi is there anybody that owns this Watch seiko SBGL017 and wants to sell it please contact me.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## catflap (Feb 7, 2011)

This is my 2nd GS but my first Quartz, not at all what I started out looking for but once I'd seen it then I just had to go for it.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

029 on Toshi Cordovan


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I went back to seiko rubber for the heat. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catflap (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like it's GS diver night! Luckily that's the other GS I have so I can play to (though this picture is a couple of weeks old)


----------



## catflap (Feb 7, 2011)

Some more pics of the SBGX089


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

catflap said:


> This is my 2nd GS but my first Quartz, not at all what I started out looking for but once I'd seen it then I just had to go for it.


I've always liked that one. Sporty in a good way


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

matthew P said:


> I love this thread..... always have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty! Where did you get the third strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

lastshotkid said:


> What a beauty! Where did you get the third strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Custom design I came up with based on a steveO straps design. 
He's based out of the U.K., fast and reasonable


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

matthew P said:


> Custom design I came up with based on a steveO straps design.
> He's based out of the U.K., fast and reasonable


I've used SteveO too, he's a gentleman. I second Matthew's recommendation.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

v1triol said:


>












Something about this angle that makes you want to just stare and admire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

lastshotkid said:


> Something about this angle that makes you want to just stare and admire.


Couldn't agreed more. My first GS, but I a huge fan of this case, currently do consider flipping PO and upgrade my black dial to 005.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Still brings a smile to my face whenever I wear it. Probably the only watch I'd keep if I had to reduce down to ONE watch...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

This is still my favorite thread on the entire WUS site.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

SBGA031 on ZuluDiver ...



















Even my little girl love her ... ;-)


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Playing with the iPhone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Shooting a pic for a photo contest









And then my son interfered


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image sharing


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I love the juxtaposition of ultra-conservative watch and rock'n'roll ink!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I love the juxtaposition of ultra-conservative watch and rock'n'roll ink!


Thank You ,definitely DOESN'T go together like


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***









White or sliver dial?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

SBGA143, 1 of 30 pieces:


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

WOW!



Vig2000 said:


> SBGA143, 1 of 30 pieces:


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

upload image online


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

SBGJ019

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



ten13th said:


> SBGJ019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheers!



















Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

That is sublime!!!


lethaltoes said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjarneh (Jun 26, 2015)

Finally landed my first Grand Seiko, the SBGA125 aka The Blizzard 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

My GS Quartz Diver


----------



## bjarneh (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

SBGJ005 today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

slow_mo said:


>


Ah, yeah, okay: that's the most beautiful watch I've ever seen. Crikey.

Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

My Grand Seiko Chronometer 5722-9990 Hand Wind with Date:









Now here's what interesting about this particular watch:








I paired it up with a 19mm Stainless modern Grand Seiko bracelet!

This is the bracelet for the SBGT009 which was reviewed by another forum member [Edit: Actually it's for another model that I can't seem to find as the polished portion on my bracelet points in, not out. However, I'll leave this link since the SBGT009 is still really a great watch]:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-new-grand-seiko-sbgt009-tungsten-carbide-1721594.html

I unintentionally purchased it for another GS Quartz but it didn't fit since I actually needed an 18mm bracelet.

So I decided to pair it up with my vintage 5722-9990 as it's a near perfect fit. The bottom lug is a bit more loose but it likely reflects the handmade nature of the case vs. the now very precise machine manufactered ones.

One last pic of the caseback:









And yes, though not clear, it is hanging on a Grand Seiko blue watch display stand that I cheaply acquired on my last Yahoo Japan shopping binge ;-)

Now my vintage watch feels a bit more luxurious with the high end bracelet I paired with it.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Coffee time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

In the shade...










Under the sun...


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

hi_bri said:


> My Grand Seiko Chronometer 5722-9990 Hand Wind with Date:
> 
> So I decided to pair it up with my vintage 5722-9990 as it's a near perfect fit. The bottom lug is a bit more loose but it likely reflects the handmade nature of the case vs. the now very precise machine manufactered ones.


Just a update on my Grand Seiko bracelet experiment.

The bottom lug was a bit loose due to imprecise fit and it was starting to bother me when the bracelet pulled to the extreme in the downward direction.









The upper lug was a perfect fit but this bottom looseness was getting to me and I was ready to put my strap back on when I came up with this idea:









Cut off a piece of plastic from a Ziploc bag and trimmed the clear end off.

Fit it in to the gap in the bracelet and now it's a sturdy as can be with no irreversible damage to the watch or bracelet:








Gotta think outside the box sometimes to make the vintage stuff work!

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## adamtea (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

"Blue Day" - Blue Jeans, Shoes and Pullover together with the SBGA031 on a Blue Zuludiver Nato from watchgecko ...


----------



## adamtea (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## adamtea (Nov 12, 2013)

^^^^^^ that is one serious watch - I love it


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow - Tasmanian, double cask, Single Malt Whiskey.



slow_mo said:


>


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Love Vintage!

[

QUOTE=adamtea;36891770]
View attachment 10319026
[/QUOTE]


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

SBGJ005









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

poppo said:


> SBGJ005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those GMT hi-beat's are so lovely... I don't know what's more realistic, though: affording one, or getting a larger wrist ;-)

Seriously though, I think I could pull it off (6.25" wrist), but as my sole "luxury" watch, it may be a tad too big for dressy situations.

Enjoy yours for me!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

ericcomposer72 said:


> Those GMT hi-beat's are so lovely... I don't know what's more realistic, though: affording one, or getting a larger wrist ;-)
> 
> Seriously though, I think I could pull it off (6.25" wrist), but as my sole "luxury" watch, it may be a tad too big for dressy situations.
> 
> Enjoy yours for me!


How about 053?
@37.5, it's a nice size


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

Love the SBGR053... I'm either going to get that, or the SBGR089, and purchase the 053 bracelet and throw it on. (I actually started a thread about that  )

I didn't realize it was 37.5? I'd always seen it listed as 37mm


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

ericcomposer72 said:


> Love the SBGR053... I'm either going to get that, or the SBGR089, and purchase the 053 bracelet and throw it on. (I actually started a thread about that  )
> 
> I didn't realize it was 37.5? I'd always seen it listed as 37mm


Must be my old eyes reading from trusty metal ruler... apologies.


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> Must be my old eyes reading from trusty metal ruler... apologies.


I've actually tried one on, and it does feel larger than 37mm. Perhaps due to the large lugs. Seems to fit your wrist perfectly, in any case!


----------



## adamtea (Nov 12, 2013)

View attachment 10358890


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

longstride said:


> Wow - Tasmanian, double cask, Single Malt Whiskey.


Is this supposed to be good?

I seldom drink but this one tasted great! Maybe a little bit more for the New Year tonight!!!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Have a great 2017! Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## EDL77 (Sep 2, 2016)

That gold GS looks great! What ref# is that one?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

EDL77 said:


> That gold GS looks great! What ref# is that one?


Thanks! That's the sbgw046. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

A happy new year!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Happy New Year guys!


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

LOVE this look!



harald-hans said:


>


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

MrTickles said:


> LOVE this look!


Agreed, that strap / watch combo looks awesome!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Some recent iPhone snaps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Psyko (Apr 3, 2013)

I have had the SBGH051 for a week now. I love it! The SBGR083 has spent the week on the winder.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

SBGV023 on a toshi Havana strap. The bracelet picks up scratches too easily. Dia-shield them why dont you, seiko! 
Second hand hits the markers right on!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 40mm (Jan 15, 2017)

Sir this watch is beautiful


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi-Beat


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

Hi-Beat me too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

The one and only the grammar of design.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## aero-engineer (Jan 22, 2015)

With macro you see all fingerprints on the glass. Unfortunately...


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## aero-engineer (Jan 22, 2015)

SBGH031 practicing


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

aero-engineer said:


> SBGH031 practicing


Trying to get this too. Where did you find this?!


----------



## aero-engineer (Jan 22, 2015)

slow_mo said:


> Trying to get this too. Where did you find this?!


I have bought this about two years ago. But wore her two-three times only since then


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Something green for TGIF.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

I find myself wearing this more in the winter when I have sleeves to deal with and provide incidental knock protection.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinniks (May 18, 2015)

aero-engineer said:


> SBGH031 practicing


Holy crap! Not overly poetic but,well,damn that is nice.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

matthew P said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wtf happened to that bezel?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



Kinesis said:


> wtf happened to that bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm assuming you are talking about the mess around the 10?
I hadn't noticed it on the iPhone but on my desk top it does indeed look like it has taken a nasty hit, the bezel looks all crushed and cracked. 
I just went and opened up the watch box..... bezel is fine, that's just a reflection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neuralinhibitor (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

My SBGX083


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

SBGR053


----------



## vishnt (Feb 4, 2014)

Damn, beautiful watches. Looking forward to contribute with my snowflake in a few years


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SBGX093


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cecily_shanghai (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***


















Lighting makes such a huge difference to how these photograph.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

This again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProspexTuna (May 23, 2015)

Finally!


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

I just traded in my SBGX061 for SBGV005 and i could not be happier. Grand Seiko, or Seiko in general, has been the center of my love for warches.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Mine


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Something green for St. Patrick's day. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Well, this thread is worth a shot to revive it








SBGA105 in Sicily


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Always happy to add pics to this thread.
So many great watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgfreestyler (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi all, I'm glad to be part of this GS forum


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

This one probably has the most things "right" for me.

1. Hi-Beat mechanical smoothness.
2. Stainless steel brightness without being too heavy. 
3. Beautiful case polishing and facet detail.
4. The brown suburst dial in strong light is a 'hidden' feature.
5. Hour indices have a satin and polished 3D effect that's wonderful. 
6. Boxed sapphire crystal.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Just another picture showing the box crystal side on.

I hadn't worn this for a long time and have fallen in love with it all over again.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

And one of the deep brown dial under spotlight here.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***

one more shot before this thread falls off page one again


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


>


That rotor is sooo sexy


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


>


What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Sbgr069









More photos on Instagram


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Araziza said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I can't see which photo you are referring to?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SBGW253

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


> Sorry I can't see which photo you are referring to?


The one you showed in your last post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

ten13th said:


> SBGW253
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a handsome watch

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

ten13th said:


> SBGW253


Nice strap! What is it? Is it OEM?


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Sbgr061


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



machlo said:


> Nice strap! What is it? Is it OEM?


Thanks. It is a custom Camille Fournet, brushed canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

mfaraday said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chivdog (May 7, 2017)

SBGJ001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

6245


----------



## abs5394 (Apr 18, 2017)

hope I can afford one of these someday


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

SBGM025










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandblvdguy (May 18, 2017)

Seiko KS 5625-7020T. Handed down in my family. Purchased new my my grandfather who did business in Japan. From the little I can find out it was JDM watch and fairly rare. Anyone know much about them?


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Have a great weekend everyone! Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Some beautiful GS's here guys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are my 001s


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

slow_mo said:


>


Amazing how color of this dial shows up so different between your photo and mine. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

ten13th said:


> Amazing how color of this dial shows up so different between your photo and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never did really capture a shot with light falling on the dial. Will try this week!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Amazing how color of this dial shows up so different between your photo and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that color!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

ten13th said:


> Amazing how color of this dial shows up so different between your photo and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Showing some blue...


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

A rare piece, my SBGT009 Tungsten Carbide


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

SBGE029 #99/100 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

My divers...


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Thread resurrection


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Well... why not?


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0891.jpg


----------



## Easterntimez (Dec 19, 2017)

Hope it’s not too late to show off... 
here’s the Grand Seiko of all the GS The SBGH039! 

Enjoy Gentlemen


----------



## Easterntimez (Dec 19, 2017)

Also had a GS talk with a friend few days back and Did some photographery. 
That’s the GS SBGA001 Spring Drive 
And the GS SBGH039 HiBeat 
Hope picture qualities aren’t bad. 

Salute


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Enough texture and polishing for everyone!


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Loving this blue lacquered dial


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

loving it more less your feet


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

whineboy said:


> Enough texture and polishing for everyone!
> 
> View attachment 12743715


This is gorgeous. I love all the flavors of the high beat GMT. It is on the short list for next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

*** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



gagnello said:


> This is gorgeous. I love all the flavors of the high beat GMT. It is on the short list for next year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it, gagnello. It is quite my pride and joy.

Just be aware, it's a heavy chunk of metal. And quite thick, 14 mm. A dress watch it is not.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Biggles3 said:


> SBGE029 #99/100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color is the dial on this? I feel the SBGE's don't get enough love! Looks awesome dood!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

VINTAGE GS...

1969 6145...









1993 8N65...


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: ** >> SHOW YOUR GRAND SEIKO << ***



whineboy said:


> Glad you like it, gagnello. It is quite my pride and joy.
> 
> Just be aware, it's a heavy chunk of metal. And quite thick, 14 mm. A dress watch it is not.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, that seems to be a common characteristic with a lot of seiko mechanicals. Both my GS and presage are also pretty thick while being on the dressy side. If I had to point out one negative quality that would be it, especially with the presage but then you look at the dial and you forget about it pretty quickly.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

harald-hans said:


>


I've never been a huge fan of Grand Seiko chronos until now! What model # is this?

This color combo works and looks lovely! CHEERS!


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Still love it, even though it just sits in the box/drawer....


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

harald-hans said:


>


Love GS chronos with the exception of those ugly, protruding pushers? An otherwise perfect watch ruined by something so unnecessary. Why, Seiko, why?



panda-R said:


> Still love it, even though it just sits in the box/drawer....


Maybe it shouldn't be sitting in a drawer?


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Vig2000 said:


> Maybe it shouldn't be sitting in a drawer?


In a perfect world where I have the same number of arms as I do watches then it probably wouldn't be in the drawer so much.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> Loving this blue lacquered dial












Sbga105?


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Check out the guilloche on this SBGX091 dial


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Vig2000 said:


> Love GS chronos with the exception of those ugly, protruding pushers? An otherwise perfect watch ruined by something so unnecessary. Why, Seiko, why?


Because large pushers are more practical therefore making it easier to engage the chrono function. Practicality and functionality being cornerstones of GS philosophy and all that.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


> Sbga105?


Yup


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot love it


YoureTerrific said:


> Check out the guilloche on this SBGX091 dial


----------



## ashihara (Jan 5, 2018)

slow_mo said:


>


What wrist size?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

panda-R said:


> Still love it, even though it just sits in the box/drawer....


Maybe you should sell it (to me). 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

omega__1 said:


> Maybe you should sell it (to me).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol.. I'll consider it. It still hasn't had the blue back sticker taken off. Fresh as pie!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

ashihara said:


> What wrist size?


6.5"


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

panda-R said:


> Lol.. I'll consider it. It still hasn't had the blue back sticker taken off. Fresh as pie!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Ok, now you're just being a tease!


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

SBGA143:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

My trio


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

My duo! Hopefully will add another sometime this year! Absolutely in love with these master pieces!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Family lunch in the sun


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_2402 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

This thread cost me a lot of money....



























Still thinking hard about a new GS branded piece.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've had it for a few years and it still takes my breath away when I look at it.




I reached out to some friends on the translation and got this back. Pretty cool, my watch is a 1962, so the business was at least 40 years old in 1962. The person who was given this watch was either a well thought of employee, because these were pretty expensive at the time, or an owner.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

trip_67 said:


> I've had it for a few years and it still takes my breath away when I look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the first translation is more correct. This is Japanese Kanji, and the "Zhu Shi society" actually means limited company, not "society". The second person seemed to have translated this into Chinese, which is not correct.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, I have this on today.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r_o_b_d (Oct 3, 2006)

trip_67 said:


> I've had it for a few years and it still takes my breath away when I look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cool piece! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

The Peacock


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> The Peacock


Beautiful!


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Love this one!









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi guys 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Have a great Sunday! Cheers!









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

My 051.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Reviving this thread with the one and only.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

double post


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Blue hand


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)




----------

